# Ma questa roba



## Pincopallino (24 Giugno 2022)

Che la corte suprema americana ha cancellato il diritto all’aborto? Non dite nulla? Qua andiamo indietro…


----------



## Vera (24 Giugno 2022)

Mi ha dato la notizia mia figlia, poco fa. Toccherà ora ai singoli stati decidere. Per esempio in California e New York non cambierà nulla.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2022)

Non ho parole per questa decisione contro le donne . 
...
L aborto... è un diritto....
Lo dovessero fare qua...
Sarei già giù in piazza incatenata ...
La donna non può essere obbligata a tenere un figlio se non voluto!


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Lo stavo vedendo giusto ora ...basita...


----------



## Venice30 (24 Giugno 2022)

Beh che dire, un paese che dà la possibilità di comprare armi, come se fossero sigarette mentre viene tolto il diritto alle donne di decidere se avere un bambino o meno... si commenta da solo.


----------



## Venice30 (24 Giugno 2022)

Forse vogliono sperimentare come si vive nel medioevo.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (24 Giugno 2022)

Anche io sono senza parole. Altro che andare indietro. Mi sembra una cosa inconcepibile nel 2022.


----------



## ologramma (24 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che la corte suprema americana ha cancellato il diritto all’aborto? Non dite nulla? Qua andiamo indietro…


È il solito modo degli americani si comportano da grande democrazia ma sono bigotti e razzisti  ,ora dopo 50 anni tolgono una legge che molti Stati hanno tolto


----------



## omicron (24 Giugno 2022)

Annullata la sentenza Roe v. Wade del 1973 che garantiva il diritto all'interruzione di gravidanza. Ora i singoli Stati saranno liberi di applicare le proprie leggi in materia e in Missouri il divieto è già una realtà
https://www.rainews.it/amp/articoli...RY8Xy966_NWVuAxYQrKq1nIAmdlBaAVlXvM&fs=e&s=cl

Non hanno tolto una legge ma annullato una sentenza, gli Stati Uniti sono stati sovrani uniti, ora semplicemente ogni stato deciderà per sé


----------



## Koala (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Annullata la sentenza Roe v. Wade del 1973 che garantiva il diritto all'interruzione di gravidanza. Ora i singoli Stati saranno liberi di applicare le proprie leggi in materia e in Missouri il divieto è già una realtà
> https://www.rainews.it/amp/articoli...RY8Xy966_NWVuAxYQrKq1nIAmdlBaAVlXvM&fs=e&s=cl
> 
> Non hanno tolto una legge ma annullato una sentenza, gli Stati Uniti sono stati sovrani uniti, ora semplicemente ogni stato deciderà per sé


Se non erro come la pena di morte, ogni stato decide per se


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Annullata la sentenza Roe v. Wade del 1973 che garantiva il diritto all'interruzione di gravidanza. Ora i singoli Stati saranno liberi di applicare le proprie leggi in materia e in Missouri il divieto è già una realtà
> https://www.rainews.it/amp/articoli...RY8Xy966_NWVuAxYQrKq1nIAmdlBaAVlXvM&fs=e&s=cl
> 
> Non hanno tolto una legge ma annullato una sentenza, gli Stati Uniti sono stati sovrani uniti, ora semplicemente ogni stato deciderà per sé


Per me nessuno stato e nessun uomo inteso come maschio e non come essere umano dovrebbe arrogarsi il diritto di decidere sta cosa. Ne un politico, ne un medico, ne un prete ne nessuno. Noi maschi non dovremmo proprio nemmeno esprimere una opinione a riguardo.


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2022)

in nessun punto viene detto che l'aborto è proibito.   siete sicuri di aver letto bene?


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> in nessun punto viene detto che l'aborto è proibito.   siete sicuri di aver letto bene?


Io non ho letto. Ho solo ascoltato Radio24 mentre guidavo.


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2022)

allora chi dava la  notizia a Radio24 non capiva cosa stava leggendo


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora chi dava la  notizia a Radio24 non capiva cosa stava leggendo


Domani mando una mail e glielo dico. 
Ma quindi secondo te perche questa notizia ha fatto tanto scalpore?


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2022)

perchè non hanno capito cosa c'è scritto nella sentenza e l'argomento tornava bene per un titolo a sensazione acchiappaclick


----------



## Foglia (25 Giugno 2022)

E' già un gran casino il diritto italiano, figuriamoci quello degli USA  

Comunque, a quanto pare, tutto è partito da qui, da una interpretazione della Costituzione:

Usa, abolita storica sentenza aborto - SWI swissinfo.ch


_La Corte suprema statunitense ha abolito la storica sentenza Roe v. Wade con cui nel 1973 la stessa Corte aveva legalizzato l'aborto negli Usa. Ora quindi i singoli Stati saranno liberi di applicare le loro leggi in materia.

"*La Costituzione non conferisce il diritto all'aborto*"_

Anche qui è spiegato bene:

La Corte suprema Usa cancella il diritto costituzionale all’aborto dopo 50 anni. In 13 Stati tra cui Texas scatta subito divieto - Il Sole 24 ORE

_La decisione è stata presa nel caso «Dobbs v. Jackson Women’s Health Organization», in cui *i giudici hanno confermato la legge del Mississippi che proibisce l’interruzione di gravidanza dopo 15 settimane*. A fare ricorso era stata l’unica clinica rimasta nello Stato ad offrire l’aborto. «L’aborto presenta una profonda questione morale. La costituzione non proibisce ai cittadini di ciascuno stato di regolare o proibire l’aborto», scrivono i giudici._

Quindi è stata semplicemente revocata una sentenza federale che "sorpassava" il diritto dei singoli Stati nel regolamentare (eventualmente anche proibendo, o più semplicemente mettendo limitazioni) la pratica dell'aborto.

Da quel che ho capito, la Roe vs Wade sanciva,  A LIVELLO FEDERALE, il diritto all'aborto fino alle prime *24 SETTIMANE* di gestazione. Ora, come ho già detto io non credo che sarei capace di abortire, ma resto favorevole al diritto. Tuttavia 24 settimane sono quasi 6 mesi. Avete presente? E va bene tutto , non sto certamente parlando dei cd. "aborti terapeutici" in senso stretto, ma considerare intoccabile un aborto a 6 mesi dall'inizio della gestazione mi pare veramente troppo oltre. Ho detto INTOCCABILE, nel senso che, per intervento di una legge sovranazionale è sancito sempre e comunque il diritto di interrompere una gravidanza uccidendo un bambino (scusate, eh, la parola "feto" in questo caso, non riesco a utilizzarla).

L'effetto della revoca di questa sentenza (in America funziona diversamente che da noi, ben potendo una sentenza superare direttamente una legge) è che ogni Stato membro applicherà le proprie leggi interne (per cui nel Mississippi, ad esempio, il limite alla possibilità di praticare l'aborto sono 15 settimane), ma non ci sarà più il "cappello" della Roe vs Wade.

Questo, più che altro, crea un altro tipo di problema: che è quello dell'adeguamento dei tempi, e ai tempi.
Dal 1973 ad oggi c'era una sentenza federale che "copriva" tutto. Quindi molto meno fermento, a livello dei singoli Stati, molto meno interessamento a volere adeguare, comprendere, studiare, normare, testare nel tessuto umano. C'era semplicemente una sentenza che superava per tutti questa cosa, e questa sentenza si basava su una interpretazione credo "estensiva" della Costituzione americana (tal quale a noi, eh, mica esiste nella Costituzione un articolo ad hoc. E anzi ricordo che prima del 1978 abortire da noi era reato: qui una breve cronistoria  Legge 22 maggio 1978, n. 194 - Wikipedia ).

Le conseguenze? Secondo me, che i singoli Stati dovranno finalmente sentire il problema, e adeguare la propria legislazione ai tempi (suppongo che in questo cinquantennio, stante il carattere assorbente della sentenza federale, non si siano troppo preoccupati di un adeguamento delle proprie leggi interne). Un pò come chi si accomoda perché esiste chi a quell'incombente ha già provveduto per lui. Perché - questo sì - la revoca del principio stabilito dalla roe vs wade, volenti o nolenti, rimanda indietro gli USA a come erano 50 anni fa  Qui sarebbe interessante provare una analisi dei motivi che hanno spinto una Corte federale a fare marcia indietro e a far sì che circolasse un problema per così dire "dormiente". Secondo me.


----------



## Foglia (25 Giugno 2022)

Altra riflessione che mi faccio, riguarda l'estensione della portata di certe norme, vale anche a dire poi la possibilità di applicarle nel concreto (vd. in Italia la questione dei cd "obiettori di coscienza"), e siccome in America è tutto "big", la questione di trovare materialmente CHI esegua un aborto al sesto mese di gravidanza. Non vorrei tanto dire, ma qui un medico si assume la responsabilità non soltanto di uccidere un bambino, ma di mettere concretamente a repentaglio la vita di una donna. Io a sei mesi avevo già un pancione infinito, tanto per dire. A parte il fatto che io mi domando se dilatare così tanto il tempo di azione sia veramente un passo avanti, di una società che progredisce, che non solo legalizza (vale a dire non esclude) la possibilità di abortire ben al sesto mese, ma questo resta un mio pensiero, mi chiedo NEL CONCRETO come tutto questo possa trovare concreta e fattibile attuazione.

Che alle volte mettere orizzonti troppo vasti (diciamola così) equivale di fatto a trovare gabbole (per dirlo all'italiana) che marcino nel senso direttamente opposto, sia per motivi "pratici" che "per reazione": ignoro come fossero messi, ma una legge federale che mi impone di far abortire gestanti di sei mesi, implica anche più che una risposta "di coscienza", verso una vita nuova, da parte di un medico. Anche una responsabilità verso la gestante che, se fossi medico, non mi vorrei certamente assumere. E che poi, davvero ci vogliono sei mesi per decidere che, quella vita, non la si vuole? Ecco: garantire tutto questo per legge mi sembra davvero troppo. Ora comunque credo che se ne dovrà discutere più ampiamente di quanto si sarà fatto sino ad ora. Si è insomma svegliata la questione.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Altra riflessione che mi faccio, riguarda l'estensione della portata di certe norme, vale anche a dire poi la possibilità di applicarle nel concreto (vd. in Italia la questione dei cd "obiettori di coscienza"), e siccome in America è tutto "big", la questione di trovare materialmente CHI esegua un aborto al sesto mese di gravidanza. Non vorrei tanto dire, ma qui un medico si assume la responsabilità non soltanto di uccidere un bambino, ma di mettere concretamente a repentaglio la vita di una donna. Io a sei mesi avevo già un pancione infinito, tanto per dire. A parte il fatto che io mi domando se dilatare così tanto il tempo di azione sia veramente un passo avanti, di una società che progredisce, che non solo legalizza (vale a dire non esclude) la possibilità di abortire ben al sesto mese, ma questo resta un mio pensiero, mi chiedo NEL CONCRETO come tutto questo possa trovare concreta e fattibile attuazione.
> 
> Che alle volte mettere orizzonti troppo vasti (diciamola così) equivale di fatto a trovare gabbole (per dirlo all'italiana) che marcino nel senso direttamente opposto, sia per motivi "pratici" che "per reazione": ignoro come fossero messi, ma una legge federale che mi impone di far abortire gestanti di sei mesi, implica anche più che una risposta "di coscienza", verso una vita nuova, da parte di un medico. Anche una responsabilità verso la gestante che, se fossi medico, non mi vorrei certamente assumere. E che poi, davvero ci vogliono sei mesi per decidere che, quella vita, non la si vuole? Ecco: garantire tutto questo per legge mi sembra davvero troppo. Ora comunque credo che se ne dovrà discutere più ampiamente di quanto si sarà fatto sino ad ora. Si è insomma svegliata la questione.


L’iter italiano per consentire l’aborto legalmente, ma soprattutto gratuitamente, è stato molto lungo non solo per astratti principi morali, ma anche, come tu certamente sai meglio di altri, ogni legge  ha implicazioni complesse.
Ad esempio il parere del padre che se non può essere determinante per indurre l’aborto (padre che all’epoca della legge poteva solo essere escluso, per incompatibilità dei gruppi sanguigni, ma non determinato) perché sarebbe una violenza sul corpo della donna, allo stesso modo non può neppure porre un veto.
Anche ai tempi della legge americana un limite così avanzato faceva orrore ed era accettato sia per i tempi lunghi per determinare danni genetici, sia per il limite di sopravvivenza del feto fuori dal corpo della madre. Oggi i tempi si sono ridotti per tutto.


----------



## bull63 (25 Giugno 2022)

Gli Stati Uniti sono  stati e sono ancora da molti  considerati un grande e avanzata  democrazia. Non ho mai condiviso questo pensiero, sono ancorati ai valori del liberalismo settecentesco. La sentenza sull'aborto lo conferma e purtroppo le prossime sentenze distruggeranno i diritti del mondo LGBT.


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Altra riflessione che mi faccio, riguarda l'estensione della portata di certe norme, vale anche a dire poi la possibilità di applicarle nel concreto (vd. in Italia la questione dei cd "obiettori di coscienza"), e siccome in America è tutto "big", la questione di trovare materialmente CHI esegua un aborto al sesto mese di gravidanza. Non vorrei tanto dire, ma qui un medico si assume la responsabilità non soltanto di uccidere un bambino, ma di mettere concretamente a repentaglio la vita di una donna. Io a sei mesi avevo già un pancione infinito, tanto per dire. A parte il fatto che io mi domando se dilatare così tanto il tempo di azione sia veramente un passo avanti, di una società che progredisce, che non solo legalizza (vale a dire non esclude) la possibilità di abortire ben al sesto mese, ma questo resta un mio pensiero, mi chiedo NEL CONCRETO come tutto questo possa trovare concreta e fattibile attuazione.
> 
> Che alle volte mettere orizzonti troppo vasti (diciamola così) equivale di fatto a trovare gabbole (per dirlo all'italiana) che marcino nel senso direttamente opposto, sia per motivi "pratici" che "per reazione": ignoro come fossero messi, ma una legge federale che mi impone di far abortire gestanti di sei mesi, implica anche più che una risposta "di coscienza", verso una vita nuova, da parte di un medico. Anche una responsabilità verso la gestante che, se fossi medico, non mi vorrei certamente assumere. E che poi, davvero ci vogliono sei mesi per decidere che, quella vita, non la si vuole? Ecco: garantire tutto questo per legge mi sembra davvero troppo. Ora comunque credo che se ne dovrà discutere più ampiamente di quanto si sarà fatto sino ad ora. Si è insomma svegliata la questione.


In realtà negli Stati Uniti (ma presumo anche altrove), ci sono cliniche che facevano questi aborti “tardivi” (chiamiamoli cosi), per la tratta degli organi


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Vera (25 Giugno 2022)

E vogliamo parlare dei nostri, tanti, medici obiettori che si rifiutano di praticare l'aborto obbligando le donne a rivolgersi alle cliniche private?


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Altra riflessione che mi faccio, riguarda l'estensione della portata di certe norme, vale anche a dire poi la possibilità di applicarle nel concreto (vd. in Italia la questione dei cd "obiettori di coscienza"), e siccome in America è tutto "big", la questione di trovare materialmente CHI esegua un aborto al sesto mese di gravidanza. Non vorrei tanto dire, ma qui un medico si assume la responsabilità non soltanto di uccidere un bambino, ma di mettere concretamente a repentaglio la vita di una donna. Io a sei mesi avevo già un pancione infinito, tanto per dire. A parte il fatto che io mi domando se dilatare così tanto il tempo di azione sia veramente un passo avanti, di una società che progredisce, che non solo legalizza (vale a dire non esclude) la possibilità di abortire ben al sesto mese, ma questo resta un mio pensiero, mi chiedo NEL CONCRETO come tutto questo possa trovare concreta e fattibile attuazione.
> 
> Che alle volte mettere orizzonti troppo vasti (diciamola così) equivale di fatto a trovare gabbole (per dirlo all'italiana) che marcino nel senso direttamente opposto, sia per motivi "pratici" che "per reazione": ignoro come fossero messi, ma una legge federale che mi impone di far abortire gestanti di sei mesi, implica anche più che una risposta "di coscienza", verso una vita nuova, da parte di un medico. Anche una responsabilità verso la gestante che, se fossi medico, non mi vorrei certamente assumere. E che poi, davvero ci vogliono sei mesi per decidere che, quella vita, non la si vuole? Ecco: garantire tutto questo per legge mi sembra davvero troppo. Ora comunque credo che se ne dovrà discutere più ampiamente di quanto si sarà fatto sino ad ora. Si è insomma svegliata la questione.


a me pareva che la questione sia sveglia da mo.    le guerre tra i prolige ed i prochoice negli USA hanno fatto anche dei morti veri, oltre ai bambini mai nati.

torno a ripetere che la questione è meno clamorosa di come viene presentata.   SCOTUS ha detto una cosa ovvia, ovvero che la Costituzione americana non conferisce deleghe al governo federale per intervenire su questa materia. che è di competenza dei singoli stati.
più o meno come se io dicessi che oggi è il 25 giugno e fa caldo.

Per cui le cose resteranno in linea di massima come sono.  in California e nel Jersey resterà praticabile, nello Utah o in Iowa o in Mississipi no ed alcuni stati a mezza vita tipo Florida o Michigan dovranno valutare secondo il comune sentire delle loro popolazioni.

la questione delle 24 settimane poi va parametrata al tempo in cui uscì la sentenza.   chiaro che oggi un bambino al sesto mese ha ampie possibilità di sopravvivere e quindi avremmo un parto con neonato adottabile


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> E vogliamo parlare dei nostri, tanti, medici obiettori che si rifiutano di praticare l'aborto obbligando le donne a rivolgersi alle cliniche private?


quello chiamansi volerci guadagnare sopra


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me pareva che la questione sia sveglia da mo.    le guerre tra i prolige ed i prochoice negli USA hanno fatto anche dei morti veri, oltre ai bambini mai nati.
> 
> torno a ripetere che la questione è meno clamorosa di come viene presentata.   SCOTUS ha detto una cosa ovvia, ovvero che la Costituzione americana non conferisce deleghe al governo federale per intervenire su questa materia. che è di competenza dei singoli stati.
> più o meno come se io dicessi che oggi è il 25 giugno e fa caldo.
> ...


È la competenza dei singoli stati che non capisco. Per me l’unica competenza dovrebbe essere di chi lo ha nel ventre.


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> È la competenza dei singoli stati che non capisco. Per me l’unica competenza dovrebbe essere di chi lo ha nel ventre.


Una normativa ci deve essere


----------



## ologramma (25 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> È la competenza dei singoli stati che non capisco. Per me l’unica competenza dovrebbe essere di chi lo ha nel ventre.


Veo ma è la solita paraculata del potere che decide per noi anche se il malcontento è palese


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Una normativa ci deve essere


una normativa scritta da sole donne laiche ed atee.


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> una normativa scritta da sole donne laiche ed atee.


Io avrei detto da medici


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io avrei detto da medici


Io no. Solo le donne sanno e sentono. Solo loro diventando madri e lo portano in grembo. Solo loro vorrei che decidessero. Gli uomini devono solo tacere.


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io no. Solo le donne sanno e sentono. Solo loro diventando madri e lo portano in grembo. Solo loro vorrei che decidessero. Gli uomini devono solo tacere.


Non ho scritto uomini ma medici


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non ho scritto uomini ma medici


Che siano donne insegnanti elementari, spazzine, mamme, zie, impiegate o mediche mi cambia nulla.


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che siano donne insegnanti elementari, spazzine, mamme, zie, impiegate o mediche mi cambia nulla.


Io sono donna, non vorrei che una persona ignorante di materia medica facesse una legge di questo tipo


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> una normativa scritta da sole donne laiche ed atee.


perchè una donna credente dovrebbe sottostare ad una norma scritta da delle atee?


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè una donna credente dovrebbe sottostare ad una norma scritta da delle atee?


puo anche non sottostare. Omicron scrive che ci vuole una normativa. Per quale motivo? Non capisco. C’è una legge che ti obbliga a toglierti un melanoma? Non mi pare.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io sono donna, non vorrei che una persona ignorante di materia medica facesse una legge di questo tipo


Io sono maschio e non vorrei persone che legiferano sulla maternita.


----------



## Foglia (25 Giugno 2022)

[


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io sono maschio e non vorrei persone che legiferano sulla maternita.


Quindi non la ritieni una questione di interesse sociale.
Nessuno obbliga nessuno a operarsi di melanoma, ma se sceglie di farlo si spera bene che non vada a finire da un macellaio. Che se non regolamentiamo, tutto sepoffà  , e tutti possono fare tutto.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> [
> 
> Quindi non la ritieni una questione di interesse sociale.
> Nessuno obbliga nessuno a operarsi di melanoma, ma se sceglie di farlo si spera bene che non vada a finire da un macellaio. Che se non regolamentiamo, tutto sepoffà  , e tutti possono fare tutto.


Esatto tutti, anzi no tuttE possono fare tutto, in regime di sanita‘ pubblica in tutti gli stati.

giusto per chiarire: mia moglie ha fatto 4 amniocentesi, mai avuto alcun dubbio su cosa fare, qualora l’esito non fosse stato quello che LEI non si aspettava.


----------



## Foglia (25 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Esatto tutti, anzi no tuttE possono fare tutto, in regime di sanita‘ pubblica in tutti gli stati.


La sanità in America mi sa che è tema complesso, ma comunque il mio discorso era un altro: via ogni regolamentazione, c'è una donna, è al sesto mese: ha diritto di abortire? Questo figliolo proviamo a metterlo in incubatrice (a spese di chi non si sa) e a salvarlo, oppure lo buttiamo via? Va tutto bene se questa donna muore sotto i ferri poiché già in stato avanzato di gravidanza, oppure i rischi li valutiamo prima e mettiamo dei veti? Oh: altrimenti, se tutto si può fare, facciamo in modo che firmi una bella liberatoria prima, e che poi diventi autentica carne da macello.
E le leggi facciamole tutte di pancia, oppure evitiamole proprio, sicché una magari all'ottavo mese "ci ripensa", e perché no? Leviamoci il bambino prima!

Occorre una regolamentazione, e occorrono pure dei limiti. Solo che per stabilire quelli temporali è meglio non tirare a indovinare, e affidarsi a chi deve necessariamente effettuare un contemperamento tra esigenze. Più che altro, la ragionevolezza di una legge (o meglio la percezione di una legge come "ragionevole") evita (se applicata correttamente) millemila criteri elusivi della stessa (vd. quando in Italia l'aborto era reato, e lo facevano tutte dai macellai). Ma il non normare non può essre una soluzione 

Welcome To The Jungle - YouTube


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> La sanità in America mi sa che è tema complesso, ma comunque il mio discorso era un altro: via ogni regolamentazione, c'è una donna, è al sesto mese: ha diritto di abortire? Questo figliolo proviamo a metterlo in incubatrice (a spese di chi non si sa) e a salvarlo, oppure lo buttiamo via? Va tutto bene se questa donna muore sotto i ferri poiché già in stato avanzato di gravidanza, oppure i rischi li valutiamo prima e mettiamo dei veti? Oh: altrimenti, se tutto si può fare, facciamo in modo che firmi una bella liberatoria prima, e che poi diventi autentica carne da macello.
> E le leggi facciamole tutte di pancia, oppure evitiamole proprio, sicché una magari all'ottavo mese "ci ripensa", e perché no? Leviamoci il bambino prima!
> Occorre una regolamentazione, e occorrono pure dei limiti. Solo che per stabilire quelli temporali è meglio non tirare a indovinare, e affidarsi a chi deve necessariamente effettuare un contemperamento tra esigenze. Più che altro, la ragionevolezza di una legge (o meglio la percezione di una legge come "ragionevole") evita (se applicata correttamente) millemila criteri elusivi della stessa (vd. quando in Italia l'aborto era reato, e lo facevano tutte dai macellai). Ma il non normare non può essre una soluzione
> 
> Welcome To The Jungle - YouTube


rispondo in sequenza agli argomenti.
in America concordo che la sanità sia un gran casino, tuttavia essendo stato chiesto a me cosa penso a riguardo ho riportato il mio pensiero.
si, al sesto mese ma anche all’ottavo e pure il giorno prima del parto, se lei prima del parto ritiene di non volerlo ritengo debba poter decidere in totale autonomia. Quindi si, se lei non lo vuole più, lo buttiamo via. Possiamo valutare i rischi ed informare la lei, ma nessun veto o imposizione devono prevaricare la sua decisione. Concordo anche nella liberatoria, del resto te la fanno firmare pure prima della chemio eppure te la fanno per provare a salvarti. Non vedo il problema nel firmare liberatorie per operazioni sul proprio corpo. Le leggi invece vanno a firmare imposizioni sui corpi degli altri. Se il non normare non deve essere soluzione, il normare non deve essere lesivo della suprema libertà di una donna di voler diventare o di non voler diventare madre. Che poi magari è pure rimasta in cinta in seguito ad una violenza, perché mica tutte vengono fecondate consenzienti. Però questo è un altro argomento.


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> La sanità in America mi sa che è tema complesso, ma comunque il mio discorso era un altro: via ogni regolamentazione, c'è una donna, è al sesto mese: ha diritto di abortire? Questo figliolo proviamo a metterlo in incubatrice (a spese di chi non si sa) e a salvarlo, oppure lo buttiamo via? Va tutto bene se questa donna muore sotto i ferri poiché già in stato avanzato di gravidanza, oppure i rischi li valutiamo prima e mettiamo dei veti? Oh: altrimenti, se tutto si può fare, facciamo in modo che firmi una bella liberatoria prima, e che poi diventi autentica carne da macello.
> E le leggi facciamole tutte di pancia, oppure evitiamole proprio, sicché una magari all'ottavo mese "ci ripensa", e perché no? Leviamoci il bambino prima!
> 
> Occorre una regolamentazione, e occorrono pure dei limiti. Solo che per stabilire quelli temporali è meglio non tirare a indovinare, e affidarsi a chi deve necessariamente effettuare un contemperamento tra esigenze. Più che altro, la ragionevolezza di una legge (o meglio la percezione di una legge come "ragionevole") evita (se applicata correttamente) millemila criteri elusivi della stessa (vd. quando in Italia l'aborto era reato, e lo facevano tutte dai macellai). Ma il non normare non può essre una soluzione
> ...


L’unica cosa che mi sento di dire è che non buttano via, vendono


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> rispondo in sequenza agli argomenti.
> in America concordo che la sanità sia un gran casino, tuttavia essendo stato chiesto a me cosa penso a riguardo ho riportato il mio pensiero.
> si, al sesto mese ma anche all’ottavo e pure il giorno prima del parto, se lei prima del parto ritiene di non volerlo ritengo debba poter decidere in totale autonomia. Quindi si, se lei non lo vuole più, lo buttiamo via. Possiamo valutare i rischi ed informare la lei, ma nessun veto o imposizione devono prevaricare la sua decisione. Concordo anche nella liberatoria, del resto te la fanno firmare pure prima della chemio eppure te la fanno per provare a salvarti. Non vedo il problema nel firmare liberatorie per operazioni sul proprio corpo. Le leggi invece vanno a firmare imposizioni sui corpi degli altri. Se il non normare non deve essere soluzione, il normare non deve essere lesivo della suprema libertà di una donna di voler diventare o di non voler diventare madre. Che poi magari è pure rimasta in cinta in seguito ad una violenza, perché mica tutte vengono fecondate consenzienti. Però questo è un altro argomento.


Detto da uno che è per l’obbligo vaccinale, direi che fai abbastanza ridere


----------



## Foglia (25 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> rispondo in sequenza agli argomenti.
> in America concordo che la sanità sia un gran casino, tuttavia essendo stato chiesto a me cosa penso a riguardo ho riportato il mio pensiero.
> si, al sesto mese ma anche all’ottavo e pure il giorno prima del parto, se lei prima del parto ritiene di non volerlo ritengo debba poter decidere in totale autonomia. Quindi si, se lei non lo vuole più, lo buttiamo via. Possiamo valutare i rischi ed informare la lei, ma nessun veto o imposizione devono prevaricare la sua decisione. *Concordo anche nella liberatoria, del resto te la fanno firmare pure prima della chemio eppure te la fanno per provare a salvarti*. Non vedo il problema nel firmare liberatorie per operazioni sul proprio corpo. Le leggi invece vanno a firmare imposizioni sui corpi degli altri. Se il non normare non deve essere soluzione, il normare non deve essere lesivo della suprema libertà di una donna di voler diventare o di non voler diventare madre. Che poi magari è pure rimasta in cinta in seguito ad una violenza, perché mica tutte vengono fecondate consenzienti. Però questo è un altro argomento.


E non la vedi la contraddizione, nel grassetto? Quale medico opererebbe una all'ottavo mese per farla abortire? Questa è macelleria, col rispetto per le opinioni di tutti, ovviamente. Da noi (ma non solo) le liberatorie non levano la responsabilità del medico (e della struttura) se non soltanto in determinati casi (i.e.: se ti faccio la chemioterapia perché è l'unico strumento a disposizione per provare a salvarti, e muori per l'effetto di una controindicazione, è un conto, prendendo il discorso a grandi linee). Se pratico su di te ATTI LESIVI, e non certo con lo scopo di salvarti la vita, beh, direi che il discorso cambia. Se estraggo un bambino perfettamente formato, che respira autonomamente, e lo butto via, continua tu.....


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Detto da uno che è per l’obbligo vaccinale, direi che fai abbastanza ridere


E perché mai, spiega.


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E non la vedi la contraddizione, nel grassetto? Quale medico opererebbe una all'ottavo mese per farla abortire? Questa è macelleria, col rispetto per le opinioni di tutti, ovviamente. Da noi (ma non solo) le liberatorie non levano la responsabilità del medico (e della struttura) se non soltanto in determinati casi (i.e.: se ti faccio la chemioterapia perché è l'unico strumento a disposizione per provare a salvarti, e muori per l'effetto di una controindicazione, è un conto, prendendo il discorso a grandi linee). Se pratico su di te ATTI LESIVI, e non certo con lo scopo di salvarti la vita, beh, direi che il discorso cambia. Se estraggo un bambino perfettamente formato, che respira autonomamente, e lo butto via, continua tu.....


Guarda che volevano far passare per aborto l’infanticidio entro i 28 giorni dalla nascita


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E perché mai, spiega.


Perché vorresti obbligare tutti a subire una prassi medica e allo stesso tempo vorresti che ci fosse la possibilità di scelta


----------



## Foglia (25 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Guarda che volevano far passare per aborto l’infanticidio entro i 28 giorni dalla nascita


Eh, ma è perché siamo tanto evoluti!


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, ma è perché siamo tanto evoluti!


No, siamo per la libertà di scelta, suvvia
Solo per quello che fa comodo a qualcuno però


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E non la vedi la contraddizione, nel grassetto? Quale medico opererebbe una all'ottavo mese per farla abortire? Questa è macelleria, col rispetto per le opinioni di tutti, ovviamente. Da noi (ma non solo) le liberatorie non levano la responsabilità del medico (e della struttura) se non soltanto in determinati casi (i.e.: se ti faccio la chemioterapia perché è l'unico strumento a disposizione per provare a salvarti, e muori per l'effetto di una controindicazione, è un conto, prendendo il discorso a grandi linee). Se pratico su di te ATTI LESIVI, e non certo con lo scopo di salvarti la vita, beh, direi che il discorso cambia. Se estraggo un bambino perfettamente formato, che respira autonomamente, e lo butto via, continua tu.....


non posso continuare io per un discorso che fai tu non sapendo cosa vuoi scrivere. Mi viene difficile. Non è un bambino, non è nemmeno una persona. Diventa tale alla nascita. Pertanto se la madre o futura madre ritiene di non volerlo più non vedo anche sforzandomi, quale sia il problema di carattere sociale o etico su cui sia necessario normare un divieto. Davvero non lo comprendo. Cioè perché una comunità di persone può decidere che un altra persona, poiché ha in pancia un feto, deve portare a termine la gravidanza? Questa cosa qui ancora nessuno me l’ha spiegata. Si tirano fuori altri argomenti, ma su questo punto di cui parlo dall’inizio, nessuno mi ha ancora risposta. Cosa da il diritto a te non di togliere la vita ad Una persona come può essere la pena capitale, ma di obbligare una madre a partorire.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> E perché mai, spiega.


L’obbligo vaccinale che continuo a sostenere è volto a ridurre i carichi di lavoro degli ospedali. I numeri, la legge dei grandi numeri, ha spiegato che ha funzionato. Se non mi vaccino ed a causa del mio non vaccinarmi assieme ad altre migliaia di persone crea problemi pratici ad altri Ho creato effettivamente un danno a persone. Ma se io futura madre, decido all’ottavo mese di non voler più diventare madre, che danno creo alla collettivita’?  Non capisco. Che faccia quel che vuole del feto, del resto l’ha dentro lei.



omicron ha detto:


> Perché vorresti obbligare tutti a subire una prassi medica e allo stesso tempo vorresti che ci fosse la possibilità di scelta


Una prassi medica che ha effetti sulla collettività. La libertà di scelta della futura Madre e non già madre avrà effetti unicamente su stessa.


----------



## Foglia (25 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> non posso continuare io per un discorso che fai tu non sapendo cosa vuoi scrivere. Mi viene difficile. *Non è un bambino, non è nemmeno una persona*. Diventa tale alla nascita. Pertanto se la madre o futura madre ritiene di non volerlo più non vedo anche sforzandomi, quale sia il problema di carattere sociale o etico su cui sia necessario normare un divieto. Davvero non lo comprendo. Cioè perché una comunità di persone può decidere che un altra persona, poiché ha in pancia un feto, deve portare a termine la gravidanza? Questa cosa qui ancora nessuno me l’ha spiegata. Si tirano fuori altri argomenti, ma su questo punto di cui parlo dall’inizio, nessuno mi ha ancora risposta. Cosa da il diritto a te non di togliere la vita ad Una persona come può essere la pena capitale, ma di obbligare una madre a partorire.


Cioè stacchi un feto dal corpo della madre, questo NASCE, respira (magari pure in maniera del tutto autonoma) e per te non è un bambino?

Oppure cosa deve fare un medico? Ammazzarlo prima della nascita? Macellarlo in pancia?


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè stacchi un feto dal corpo della madre, questo NASCE, respira (magari pure in maniera del tutto autonoma) e per te non è un bambino?
> 
> Oppure cosa deve fare un medico? *Ammazzarlo prima della nascita? Macellarlo in pancia?*


Lo fanno, a volte li smembrano e li tirano fuori pezzo per pezzo


----------



## omicron (25 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Una prassi medica che ha effetti sulla collettività. La libertà di scelta della futura Madre e non già madre avrà effetti unicamente su stessa.


Quindi obblighiamo una prassi medica sperimentale per salvare la vita ai  vecchi (forse), spendiamo milioni di euro per farci 4,5 6 dosi all’anno (questo non è a carico della collettività), intanto ammazziamo bambini… coerente


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè stacchi un feto dal corpo della madre, questo NASCE, respira (magari pure in maniera del tutto autonoma) e per te non è un bambino?
> Oppure cosa deve fare un medico? Ammazzarlo prima della nascita? Macellarlo in pancia?


E’ un feto, giusto, come dici tu. Diventa bambino quando si decide che debba vivere ed in questo caso lo decide appunto la lei. sul cosa farne riterrei utile per la collettività avendo coltivato una futura vita, riciclar e gli organi vista la carenza. Ci sono tanti di quei bambini desiderati che nascono con malformazioni cardiache del resto.


----------



## Foglia (25 Giugno 2022)

Chiedo venia, mi ritiro dalla discussione. Ho le lacrime agli occhi.

Lascio sta canzone, è una delle mie preferite , sperando che non si debba arrivare a combattere MAI PIU' anche questa guerra.

Tazenda - Pitzinnos In Sa Gherra - Video Ufficiale - YouTube


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi obblighiamo una prassi medica sperimentale per salvare la vita ai  vecchi (forse), spendiamo milioni di euro per farci 4,5 6 dosi all’anno (questo non è a carico della collettività), intanto ammazziamo bambini… coerente


Direi che il giusto possa essere un due dosi l’anno.
Come dicevo sopra io li reputo persona quando nascono ed acquisiscono diritti e doveri. E pure il codice fiscale mi pare Ma non sono sicuro venga attribuito subito.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Chiedo venia, mi ritiro dalla discussione. Ho le lacrime agli occhi.
> 
> Lascio sta canzone, è una delle mie preferite , sperando che non si debba arrivare a combattere MAI PIU' anche questa guerra.
> 
> Tazenda - Pitzinnos In Sa Gherra - Video Ufficiale - YouTube


Lascio anch’io mi devo preparare che stasera ho una gara podistica.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2022)

Per me si diverte a provocare.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Giugno 2022)

Io sono per il diritto alla aborto...
Una donna deve essere libera di scegliere...
Ovviamente ci deve essere un limite massimo entro quando effettuare l aborto...
Che rimanga il limite delle 12 settimane...
Previa visita medica ovviamente...
E che la smettessero di mettere medici obiettori in ginecologia! 
invece di rendere veloce un procedura che sicuramente lascerà segni permanenti in ogni donna si tende a mettere 1000 cavilli burocratici ..
per abortire a Monza devi fare prima di tutto un colloquio con l assistente sociale che poi ti manda dal ginecologo che poi dopo una visita deciderà quando abortire....
se una ragazza è già al limite del termine...rischia con buona probabilità di non abortire!!!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono per il diritto alla aborto...
> Una donna deve essere libera di scegliere...
> Ovviamente ci deve essere un limite massimo entro quando effettuare l aborto...
> Che rimanga il limite delle 12 settimane...
> ...


La legge italiana è il risultato di un compromesso politico e questo spiega l’iter che è del tutto formale. La possibilità della obiezione di coscienza è sacrosanta, come quella al servizio militare che era ancora obbligo quando è stata approvata la legge. Il punto è che per ragioni di convenienza, determinati dalla direzione sanitaria, che è amministrativa/politica e non medica,  gli obiettori sono troppi.
Basterebbe mettere l’obbligo di avere una percentuale congrua di non obiettori.
Al momento della approvazione della legge venne contestato il percorso per la donna da una manifestazione.
La precedente aveva visto un corteo infinito. Quella vide più poliziotti che manifestanti e di queste poche file le prime due erano delle autonome che con la mano simulavano la pistola urlando “mai più senza fucile“ e “lo Stato si abbatte”.
Fu evidente che alle masse la legge andava benissimo.


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> puo anche non sottostare. Omicron scrive che ci vuole una normativa. Per quale motivo? Non capisco. C’è una legge che ti obbliga a toglierti un melanoma? Non mi pare.


in realtà la norma non impone di toglierti il melanoma, ma come toglierlo, nel caso.   seguendo il tuo parallelo


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Guarda che volevano far passare per aborto l’infanticidio entro i 28 giorni dalla nascita


da quello che leggo, ogni tanto la proposta salta fuori di nuovo


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me si diverte a provocare.


dici bene, per te.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà la norma non impone di toglierti il melanoma, ma come toglierlo, nel caso.   seguendo il tuo parallelo


Perfetto, quindi posso tenerlo o toglierlo, esattamente come un feto. piena libertà.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (25 Giugno 2022)

Il diritto all’interruzione di gravidanza è una di quelle conquiste per cui trovo assurdo tornare indietro. 
Non è giusto togliere questa libertà alle donne.
Io sono favorevole da sempre all’aborto, non lo farei mai agli ultimi mesi di gravidanza, se non per motivi gravi, perché dopo mesi che senti il tuo piccolo/a crescere dentro di te, credo sia una sofferenza troppo grande, perché comunque è si un feto, ma si muove, scalcia, ecc… una sofferenza che può capire solo chi lo ha provata e non per scelta, ma ritengo comunque che ogni donna debba poter decidere per se’ come meglio crede.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Il diritto all’interruzione di gravidanza è una di quelle conquiste per cui trovo assurdo tornare indietro.
> Non è giusto togliere questa libertà alle donne.
> Io sono favorevole da sempre all’aborto, non lo farei mai agli ultimi mesi di gravidanza, se non per motivi gravi, perché dopo mesi che senti il tuo piccolo/a crescere dentro di te, credo sia una sofferenza troppo grande, perché comunque è si un feto, ma si muove, scalcia, ecc… una sofferenza che può capire solo chi lo ha provata e non per scelta, ma ritengo comunque che ogni donna debba poter decidere per se’ come meglio crede.


Non ho capito.
Tu lasceresti alla sensibilità individuale la scelta, senza alcun limite?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basterebbe mettere l’obbligo di avere una percentuale congrua di non obiettori.


Sarebbe perfetto!


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perfetto, quindi posso tenerlo o toglierlo, esattamente come un feto. piena libertà.


compiti per l'estate:  recitare come se fosse il mantra del cuore che la sentenza parla di chi è titolato a legiferare sull'aborto, non sulla facoltà in sè.

ricordarsi sempre che l'aborto terapeutico è una cosa e l'IVG un'altra.   nel primo caso, viene sempre praticato.   nel secondo caso, se ne discute

non c'è altro


----------



## Koala (25 Giugno 2022)

Io devo poter essere libera di scegliere se tenere o meno un bambino… entro i 3 mesi, come dice la legge italiana… non puoi decidere all’ottavo mese di non volerlo più dai… se proprio non vuoi, puoi decidere di darlo in adozione… all’epoca a me lo proposero…


----------



## Foglia (26 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La legge italiana è il risultato di un compromesso politico e questo spiega l’iter che è del tutto formale. La possibilità della obiezione di coscienza è sacrosanta, come quella al servizio militare che era ancora obbligo quando è stata approvata la legge. Il punto è che per ragioni di convenienza, determinati dalla direzione sanitaria, che è amministrativa/politica e non medica,  gli obiettori sono troppi.
> Basterebbe mettere l’obbligo di avere una percentuale congrua di non obiettori.
> Al momento della approvazione della legge venne contestato il percorso per la donna da una manifestazione.
> La precedente aveva visto un corteo infinito. Quella vide più poliziotti che manifestanti e di queste poche file le prime due erano delle autonome che con la mano simulavano la pistola urlando “mai più senza fucile“ e “lo Stato si abbatte”.
> Fu evidente che alle masse la legge andava benissimo.


Un conto è la legge, ed altro è la sua corretta applicazione.

Se fossi ginecologa, io sarei antiabortista, lungi da me pensar male di chi sceglie questa via, ma personalmente scelgo di non accoppare nessuno 
Ciò non toglie che le strutture ospedaliere devono essere in grado di far fronte alle richieste, così come previsto dalla legge, e che non esiste al mondo che (come ricordato da alcuni qui dentro) se decido di abortire praticamente non appena mi accorgo, rischio di trovarmi ben più in là a causa di lungaggini burocratiche e/o indisponibilità dei medici. Comprendo comunque la posizione di chi, abituato a salvare vite, o a far nascere, o comunque ad aumentare il benessere delle persone, si trovi a dire di non volere sulla coscienza futuri bambini mai nati, ovviamente però questo è un discorso che sta alla sensibilità individuale. Io stessa nel corso della vita l'ho cambiata  
Ma questo non toglie che, se esiste un diritto, deve anche esistere la relativa possibilità di esercitarlo.

Tempo fa (non sono sicura, ma mi pare che fosse un utente medico che si chiamava twinpeaks) discutemmo sulla correttezza formale della legge. Lui, se non ricordo male, sosteneva l'attuazione indiscriminata della pratica abortiva, per come disciplinata dalla legge. Io gli mostrai come, dal testo legislativo, così non fosse. Ecco: il deprecabile, secondo me (in senso buono, che capisco bene che se ci si trova convintissimi delle proprie ragioni poi si finisca pure per non essere più obiettivi) è ciò che succede DOPO. Che si creino "schieramenti", del tutto non obiettivi. La legge da noi c'è. Trova agevole applicazione nel concreto? da ciò che sento in giro, no. Attuare la scelta dell'aborto diventa spesso una giostra infinita di rimbalzi, con un tempo a scadenza, che non fa altro (spesso) che aumentare il dolore e l'angoscia di chi si trova a farne uso. Il problema della carenza di medici che lo praticano, idem, pur nel rispetto del loro (sacrosanto) diritto di astenersi. E questo è  abbastanza sotto gli occhi di tutti. Andare invece a criticare la chiarezza, o la coerenza, di una legge che (una tamtum!) spiega assai bene _iter, tempistiche e modalità di intervento_, no, non mi pare una scelta condivisibile. Perché una legge c'è, e disciplina in modo assai chiaro tutti gli step, e tutte le casistiche. Andare ad attaccarsi alla inadeguatezza della legge (piuttosto che alle carenze del sistema che la dovrebbe attuare) significa alimentare odi e fazioni. A creare il solito casino, in virtù del quale si giunge persino a dire "la legge sono io" (twinpeaks non si era spinto a tanto, mi pare si fosse fermato a dire che la legge non prevedesse un iter fatto anche di colloqui preliminari all'aborto: cosa non veritiera, perché la legge li disciplina eccome, e i problemi, ove ce ne siano, risiedono nel rispetto delle tempistiche previste dalla stessa legge, che li contempla eccome). Ecco: l'inadeguatezza non è della legge (per una volta), ma del sistema che la dovrebbe mettere in concreta applicazione. E non è un distinguo da poco, secondo me. Guardare alla legge significa o non volere vedere il problema, distrarre il potenziale fruitore di quella legge dai problemi reali, oppure (ipotesi nemmeno troppo diversa) creare fazioni. Che pure quelle fanno discreto casino e allontanano dal cuore del problema.

La legge non ha (non deve avere) connotazioni interpretative di tipo "morale" (per il che, come si è ben visto, ognuno dice la sua). La legge deve contemperare interessi, e nel far questo deve tenere conto del progresso e dello "stato" di una società, del suo sentire: solo in questa misura la morale concorre alla sua formazione. Non nella sua successiva applicazione, però. C'è una legge, e quella si applica. Quando quella legge non sarà (più) rispondente alla società che la ha creata, la legge dovrà essere adeguata. Ma fino ad allora quella c'è (con tutti i rischi connessi alla percepita iniquità della medesima, eh: che però van tenuti ben distinti dalla inadeguatezza del sistema ad applicarla).

Secondo me, nel caso in questione, dato atto della mancata attuale possibilità di vederla applicare senza mille odissee, il lavoro da compiersi è proprio sulla copertura della domanda, vale a dire sul disporre di medici non obiettori che la attuino. E quindi destinare un "tot" di personale medico non obiettore nei reparti ospedalieri, operando un contemperamento tra le esigenze di quelli obiettori a non vedersi "preferiti" colleghi non obiettori con l'esigenza che chi fruisce di questa legge possa farlo fattivamente e non solo sulla carta. Non sono certo un'esperta, ma direi che in questi termini un qualche sistema di contemperamento che si basi, che so, sulla diversità degli interventi che un medico ostetrico/ginecologo possa trovarsi normalmente a svolgere in un ospedale, e quindi sulla relativa attribuzione delle mansioni (azzardo un'ipotesi), la si possa anche trovare


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un conto è la legge, ed altro è la sua corretta applicazione.
> 
> Se fossi ginecologa, io sarei antiabortista, lungi da me pensar male di chi sceglie questa via, ma personalmente scelgo di non accoppare nessuno
> Ciò non toglie che le strutture ospedaliere devono essere in grado di far fronte alle richieste, così come previsto dalla legge, e che non esiste al mondo che (come ricordato da alcuni qui dentro) se decido di abortire praticamente non appena mi accorgo, rischio di trovarmi ben più in là a causa di lungaggini burocratiche e/o indisponibilità dei medici. Comprendo comunque la posizione di chi, abituato a salvare vite, o a far nascere, o comunque ad aumentare il benessere delle persone, si trovi a dire di non volere sulla coscienza futuri bambini mai nati, ovviamente però questo è un discorso che sta alla sensibilità individuale. Io stessa nel corso della vita l'ho cambiata
> ...


Il problema della applicazione della legge deriva anche dal fatto che gradualmente (adesso poi sono in pensione) non obiettori si ritrovavano a fare solo aborti e, di conseguenza, sceglievano anche loro l'obiezione di coscienza.


----------



## Foglia (26 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema della applicazione della legge deriva anche dal fatto che gradualmente (adesso poi sono in pensione) non obiettori si ritrovavano a fare solo aborti e, di conseguenza, sceglievano anche loro l'obiezione di coscienza.


Eh, ma in un modo o nell'altro una quadra bisognerà pur trovarla


----------



## omicron (26 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, ma in un modo o nell'altro una quadra bisognerà pur trovarla


Per come stanno scientemente smantellando la sanità pubblica, direi che si andrà a finire a fare tutto privatamente


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Per come stanno scientemente smantellando la sanità pubblica, direi che si andrà a finire a fare tutto privatamente


Ma la mobilitazione dovrebbe esserci per questo e solo secondariamente per l’aborto, vista la presenza di farmaci che lo provocano precocemente.


----------



## omicron (26 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la mobilitazione dovrebbe esserci per questo e solo secondariamente per l’aborto, vista la presenza di farmaci che lo provocano precocemente.


Ma infatti ho parlato di “tutto” non solo di quello, qui in toscana spesso privatamente si spende anche meno che con la mutua


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma infatti ho parlato di “tutto” non solo di quello, qui in toscana spesso privatamente si spende anche meno che con la mutua


È il principio del servizio pubblico che va difeso.


----------



## omicron (26 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È il principio del servizio pubblico che va difeso.


Gli italiani per ora difendono solo i like su fb


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

Ecco, questo intervento lo trovo molto interessante.
Faccio copia-incolla solo di una piccola parte. Ma credo vada letto tutto.

“_La mia sensazione è che l’ostilità culturale all’aborto potrebbe aumentare ovunque, per motivi assolutamente indipendenti dalle tradizioni religiose e reazionarie di questo o quel contesto, le quali magari potranno tornare diciamo come vestito di appoggio, come pezza di tranquillizzante decodifica identitaria, a giustificare una posizione che lede così tanto e in modo che sappiamo così pericoloso, il diritto delle persone a scegliere della propria vita. Questi motivi per me vanno rintracciati nella crisi della natalità nel mondo occidentale, nel grave abbassamento delle nascite per ogni donna in occidente, il che mi sembra produrre – in termini di psicologia sociale, due conseguenze. La prima riguarda una percezione di estinzione di se, come soggetto culturale, come entità, come identità collettiva. Se c’è una cosa su cui le sinistre di ogni ordine e grado tengono ragioni razionali, ma falliscono interpretazioni psicologiche, è nel sottovalutare regolarmente l’importanza psicologica che ha per la propria percezione di se, per la propria sicurezza, la logica dell’appartenenza a un gruppo culturale. Per questo, l’argomentazione che altre popolazioni nel mondo continuano a fare fin troppi figli, per quanto attraente sul piano logico, non sarà mai molto interessante per molte persone occidentali, perché la maggioranza degli appartenenti a un gruppo culturale, mette sull’atto di procreare, la funzione simbolica, di riprodurre se stesso, il proprio mondo valoriale. Ne consegue, che il calo delle nascite produce uno stato di disagio, a cui il divieto dell’aborto fornisce la sensazione di un provvedimento riparativo, per nevrotico che sia.” 
https://beizauberei.wordpress.com/ _


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Giugno 2022)

Spesso mi soffermo a pensare al problema che ha il mondo occidentale con le nascite..e tutto torna nuovamente al ruolo della donna nella nostra società.
Se parlo con mia figlia adolescente di come si vede nella sua vita futura la prima cosa che risponde è che se dovrà trovarsi di fronte al dilemma o mamma o donna in carriera la sua scelta cadrà di sicuro sulla seconda figura...ho la percezione che nella sua testa il concetto mamma e anche donna in carriera non è contemplato...e questa visione è una grande sconfitta per la nostra società...a tutt'ora la donna deve scegliere, o l'una o l'altra ed io non me la sento di contestare la sua visione della donna nel nostro mondo visto che tutti i giorni continuo a trovarmi davanti agli occhi donne che in qualche modo devono scegliere.
Quello che mi intristisce di tutto questo è che chi è al comando di nazioni che sono notoriamente conosciute come "evolute" considera come unico atto fattibile per fare crescere la natalità togliere in un modo o in un altro il diritto di aborto...mia figlia di 15 anni quindi ha già capito tutto...si può essere ora come anche nel futuro o madri o donne indipendenti e in carriera...altre soluzioni magari più difficili ma che porterebbero effettivamente la donna ad una vita appagante ad oggi non ce ne sono....


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Spesso mi soffermo a pensare al problema che ha il mondo occidentale con le nascite..e tutto torna nuovamente al ruolo della donna nella nostra società.
> Se parlo con mia figlia adolescente di come si vede nella sua vita futura la prima cosa che risponde è che se dovrà trovarsi di fronte al dilemma o mamma o donna in carriera la sua scelta cadrà di sicuro sulla seconda figura...ho la percezione che nella sua testa il concetto mamma e anche donna in carriera non è contemplato...e questa visione è una grande sconfitta per la nostra società...a tutt'ora la donna deve scegliere, o l'una o l'altra ed io non me la sento di contestare la sua visione della donna nel nostro mondo visto che tutti i giorni continuo a trovarmi davanti agli occhi donne che in qualche modo devono scegliere.
> Quello che mi intristisce di tutto questo è che chi è al comando di nazioni che sono notoriamente conosciute come "evolute" considera come unico atto fattibile per fare crescere la natalità togliere in un modo o in un altro il diritto di aborto...mia figlia di 15 anni quindi ha già capito tutto...si può essere ora come anche nel futuro o madri o donne indipendenti e in carriera...altre soluzioni magari più difficili ma che porterebbero effettivamente la donna ad una vita appagante ad oggi non ce ne sono....


Non credo proprio che limitare l’aborto faccia crescere le nascite, semmai può fare aumentare l’aborto clandestino o l’abbandono.
Penso invece che, come viene detto nell’articolo che ho postato, i fattori in gioco sono molteplici.
Per la mia esperienza sono predominanti i timori di non essere genitori/madri adeguati.
Questo proprio perché l’investimento narcisistico sui figli è enorme e quindi potenzialmente è enorme il fallimento.
Meglio evitare di investire e rischiare il fallimento, meglio cercare soddisfazione nel lavoro, pure se anch’esso può essere un fallimento.


----------



## Foglia (26 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Spesso mi soffermo a pensare al problema che ha il mondo occidentale con le nascite..e tutto torna nuovamente al ruolo della donna nella nostra società.
> Se parlo con mia figlia adolescente di come si vede nella sua vita futura la prima cosa che risponde è che se dovrà trovarsi di fronte al dilemma o mamma o donna in carriera la sua scelta cadrà di sicuro sulla seconda figura...ho la percezione che nella sua testa il concetto mamma e anche donna in carriera non è contemplato...e questa visione è una grande sconfitta per la nostra società...a tutt'ora la donna deve scegliere, o l'una o l'altra ed io non me la sento di contestare la sua visione della donna nel nostro mondo visto che tutti i giorni continuo a trovarmi davanti agli occhi donne che in qualche modo devono scegliere.
> Quello che mi intristisce di tutto questo è che chi è al comando di nazioni che sono notoriamente conosciute come "evolute" considera come unico atto fattibile per fare crescere la natalità togliere in un modo o in un altro il diritto di aborto...mia figlia di 15 anni quindi ha già capito tutto...si può essere ora come anche nel futuro o madri o donne indipendenti e in carriera...altre soluzioni magari più difficili ma che porterebbero effettivamente la donna ad una vita appagante ad oggi non ce ne sono....


Sincera? Avrei voluto una figlia femmina, quando ho saputo che era maschio ho però pensato che forse era meglio così....


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sincera? Avrei voluto una figlia femmina, quando ho saputo che era maschio ho però pensato che forse era meglio così....


Il sesso del figlio immaginario è sempre un rispecchiamento.


----------



## Foglia (26 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sesso del figlio immaginario è sempre un rispecchiamento.


Te pensa che ho azzeccato il sesso dei figli di TUTTE le mie amiche, l'unico toppato è stato il mio


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Te pensa che ho azzeccato il sesso dei figli di TUTTE le mie amiche, l'unico toppato è stato il mio


Avevi il 50% di probabilità.


----------



## Foglia (26 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevi il 50% di probabilità.


Tu non puoi capire 
Ho sentito il sesso  (giusto) della figlia della moglie di un mio amico anche contro le evidenze ecografiche .
Mai toppato uno, comunque, a parte il mio


----------



## Foglia (26 Giugno 2022)

Aggiungo pure che sono stata la prima (oltre a lei e al marito) a sapere che una mia amica era incinta.  Le ho già detto che è maschio, se toppo te lo dico


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo proprio che limitare l’aborto faccia crescere le nascite, semmai può fare aumentare l’aborto clandestino o l’abbandono.
> Penso invece che, come viene detto nell’articolo che ho postato, i fattori in gioco sono molteplici.
> Per la mia esperienza sono predominanti i timori di non essere genitori/madri adeguati.
> Questo proprio perché l’investimento narcisistico sui figli è enorme e quindi potenzialmente è enorme il fallimento.
> Meglio evitare di investire e rischiare il fallimento, meglio cercare soddisfazione nel lavoro, pure se anch’esso può essere un fallimento.


Mi trovi d'accordo sul fatto che limitare l'aborto non serva assolutamente a fare aumentare le nascite...il problema da risolvere per me però non è tanto un investimento narcisistico sui figli quanto piuttosto una scarsa disponibilità di servizi che possono essere di supporto alle madri che lavorano o iniziare a pensare veramente e non solo a parole che il figlio possa essere gestito tanto dal padre quanto dalla madre...Una madre che dopo poco tempo dal parto monta su un aereo e va dall'altra parte del mondo per lavoro continua a restare agli occhi della maggior parte delle persone come una cosa inaccettabile e con queste premesse quali delle nostre figlie che abbiamo cercato di crescere il più possibile con l'idea di rendersi indipendenti non vede nella gravidanza solo un ostacolo da evitare?


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sesso del figlio immaginario è sempre un rispecchiamento.


Sempre immaginato di diventare mamma di figlie femmine...ma probabilmente perché le ho sempre preferite al maschio.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu non puoi capire
> Ho sentito il sesso  (giusto) della figlia della moglie di un mio amico anche contro le evidenze ecografiche .
> Mai toppato uno, comunque, a parte il mio


Dalla forma della pancia o per poteri extrasensorinali?


----------



## Foglia (26 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dalla forma della pancia o per poteri extrasensorinali?


E che ne so 
Della forma non ho mai capito nulla, facciamo la seconda che non si sbaglia mai


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo sul fatto che limitare l'aborto non serva assolutamente a fare aumentare le nascite...il problema da risolvere per me però non è tanto un investimento narcisistico sui figli quanto piuttosto una scarsa disponibilità di servizi che possono essere di supporto alle madri che lavorano o iniziare a pensare veramente e non solo a parole che il figlio possa essere gestito tanto dal padre quanto dalla madre...Una madre che dopo poco tempo dal parto monta su un aereo e va dall'altra parte del mondo per lavoro continua a restare agli occhi della maggior parte delle persone come una cosa inaccettabile e con queste premesse quali delle nostre figlie che abbiamo cercato di crescere il più possibile con l'idea di rendersi indipendenti non vede nella gravidanza solo un ostacolo da evitare?


Intanto io rifletto sul fatto di poter aver sbagliato a trasmettere l’idea che mia figlia avrebbe potuto fare tutto. Perché non si può fare tutto. È indispensabile fare delle scelte, altrimenti si fa tutto con il fiato corto.
Se, per non trasmettere l’obbligo di diventare madri, abbiamo trasmesso la sua irrilevanza forse abbiamo sbagliato.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sempre immaginato di diventare mamma di figlie femmine...ma probabilmente perché le ho sempre preferite al maschio.


Io ho una femmina e un maschio.
Sono rapporti diversi. Poi hanno anche caratteri diversi.
In questi giorni mio figlio è in viaggio, mi manda più foto e notizie mia nuora di lui.


----------



## omicron (26 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevi il 50% di probabilità.


Io ero convinta di avere un maschio, quando il ginecologo mi disse che forse era maschio io iniziai a dire “visto? Visto?” Ma lui mi ridimensiono, aveva solo misurato il femore, all’eco del quinto mese si vide bene che era femmina, mi trovai spiazzata, non sapevo neanche che nome darle  poi ho pensato che fosse maschio il fratellino che avevo perso


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ero convinta di avere un maschio, quando il ginecologo mi disse che forse era maschio io iniziai a dire “visto? Visto?” Ma lui mi ridimensiono, aveva solo misurato il femore, all’eco del quinto mese si vide bene che era femmina, mi trovai spiazzata, non sapevo neanche che nome darle  poi ho pensato che fosse maschio il fratellino che avevo perso


Vedi? Appena si parla dei figli ognuna sente emergere non solo ricordi, ma emozioni sempre vive.
È difficile parlarne razionalmente.


----------



## spleen (26 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo sul fatto che limitare l'aborto non serva assolutamente a fare aumentare le nascite...il problema da risolvere per me però non è tanto un investimento narcisistico sui figli quanto piuttosto una scarsa disponibilità di servizi che possono essere di supporto alle madri che lavorano o iniziare a pensare veramente e non solo a parole che il figlio possa essere gestito tanto dal padre quanto dalla madre...Una madre che dopo poco tempo dal parto monta su un aereo e va dall'altra parte del mondo per lavoro continua a restare agli occhi della maggior parte delle persone come una cosa inaccettabile e con queste premesse *quali delle nostre figlie che abbiamo cercato di crescere il più possibile con l'idea di rendersi indipendenti non vede nella gravidanza solo un ostacolo da evitare?*


La mia.  (Per ora).


----------



## spleen (26 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto io rifletto sul fatto di poter aver sbagliato a trasmettere l’idea che mia figlia avrebbe potuto fare tutto. Perché non si può fare tutto. È indispensabile fare delle scelte, altrimenti si fa tutto con il fiato corto.
> *Se, per non trasmettere l’obbligo di diventare madri, abbiamo trasmesso la sua irrilevanza forse abbiamo sbagliato.*


Ma anche diventare padri eh, io continuo a considerare l'arrivo dei miei figli come la più grande avventura positiva della mia vita.
La mia vicina di casa, ormai 44 enne, è passata di esperienza in esperienza, sia sentimentalmente sia lavorativamente, perennemente insoddisfatta di quello che la vita le ha riservato. Adesso finalmente è riuscita ad arrivare alle gestione del personale di una media  azienda qui vicino. Fin da piccola (figlia unica) sentivo suo padre che la spronava a diventare qualcuno nella vita, manager di qualcosa, bene, adesso ci è riuscita.
E' l'amante del titolare, spero la moglie di lui non se ne accorga, altrimenti il suo culo per terra sarà inevitabile.

La faccenda comunque è complessa, dal punto di vista della natalità ad esempio i paesi del nord Europa ci battono, è verissimo che hanno dei sostegni che qui in Italy nemmeno ci sognamo ma noto che a volte non è solo una faccenda di potere, è spesso una faccenda di volere...
Non vorrei che riprodursi diventi una cosa per ricchi, come gia adesso sembra osservando le numerosissime famiglie di alcune coppie del jet set.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo sul fatto che limitare l'aborto non serva assolutamente a fare aumentare le nascite...il problema da risolvere per me però non è tanto un investimento narcisistico sui figli quanto piuttosto una *scarsa disponibilità di servizi che possono essere di supporto alle madri che lavorano o iniziare a pensare veramente e non solo a parole che il figlio possa essere gestito tanto dal padre quanto dalla madre...*Una madre che dopo poco tempo dal parto monta su un aereo e va dall'altra parte del mondo per lavoro continua a restare agli occhi della maggior parte delle persone come una cosa inaccettabile e con queste premesse quali delle nostre figlie che abbiamo cercato di crescere il più possibile con l'idea di rendersi indipendenti non vede nella gravidanza solo un ostacolo da evitare?





spleen ha detto:


> Ma anche diventare padri eh, io continuo a considerare l'arrivo dei miei figli come la più grande avventura positiva della mia vita.
> La mia vicina di casa, ormai 44 enne, è passata di esperienza in esperienza, sia sentimentalmente sia lavorativamente, perennemente insoddisfatta di quello che la vita le ha riservato. Adesso finalmente è riuscita ad arrivare alle gestione del personale di una media  azienda qui vicino. Fin da piccola (figlia unica) *sentivo suo padre che la spronava a diventare qualcuno nella vita, manager di qualcosa, bene, adesso ci è riuscita.*
> E' l'amante del titolare, spero la moglie di lui non se ne accorga, altrimenti il suo culo per terra sarà inevitabile.
> 
> ...


Certamente la presenza dei servizi è importante, così come una divisione paritaria delle incombenze tra i genitori, ma nel corso degli anni (con il metodo della rana) non solo ci siamo trovati bolliti con orari di lavoro assurdi e ferie che ci sembrano una gentile concessione, ma condividiamo questa visione in cui ci sentiamo corresponsabili del successo aziendale. Aborriamo chiamare i proprietari e amministratori padroni, perché ci piace essere chiamati collaboratori, ma padroni restano e ci spremono come limoni, però più che collaborativi, consenzienti.
In questa situazione qualsiasi servizio all’infanzia risulta inadeguato. E non si può certo auspicare asili nido e scuole che coprano 12 ore. I bambini stanno benissimo con gli altri bambini, ma hanno bisogno anche di stare in silenzio a casa. E gli stessi genitori perché mai dovrebbero fare figli per poi affidarli ad altri, a parte la notte, e non avere tempo per capire che persone sono?


----------



## omicron (26 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi? Appena si parla dei figli ognuna sente emergere non solo ricordi, ma emozioni sempre vive.
> È difficile parlarne razionalmente.


Ah beh certo, dopo averne persi due, ovvio che alcune cose io le veda diversamente


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah beh certo, dopo averne persi due, ovvio che alcune cose io le veda diversamente


Io non ho perso bambini, ma faccio fatica ugualmente.


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Il diritto all’interruzione di gravidanza è una di quelle conquiste per cui trovo assurdo tornare indietro.
> Non è giusto togliere questa libertà alle donne.
> Io sono favorevole da sempre all’aborto, non lo farei mai agli ultimi mesi di gravidanza, se non per motivi gravi, perché dopo mesi che senti il tuo piccolo/a crescere dentro di te, credo sia una sofferenza troppo grande, perché comunque è si un feto, ma si muove, scalcia, ecc… una sofferenza che può capire solo chi lo ha provata e non per scelta, ma ritengo comunque che ogni donna debba poter decidere per se’ come meglio crede.


la sentenza parla di chi è titolato a legiferare sulla materia, NON sull'IVG in sè
la sentenza parla di chi è titolato a legiferare sulla materia, NON sull'IVG in sè
la sentenza parla di chi è titolato a legiferare sulla materia, NON sull'IVG in sè
la sentenza parla di chi è titolato a legiferare sulla materia, NON sull'IVG in sè
la sentenza parla di chi è titolato a legiferare sulla materia, NON sull'IVG in sè
la sentenza parla di chi è titolato a legiferare sulla materia, NON sull'IVG in sè
la sentenza parla di chi è titolato a legiferare sulla materia, NON sull'IVG in sè
la sentenza parla di chi è titolato a legiferare sulla materia, NON sull'IVG in sè
la sentenza parla di chi è titolato a legiferare sulla materia, NON sull'IVG in sè
la sentenza parla di chi è titolato a legiferare sulla materia, NON sull'IVG in sè
la sentenza parla di chi è titolato a legiferare sulla materia, NON sull'IVG in sè
la sentenza parla di chi è titolato a legiferare sulla materia, NON sull'IVG in sè
la sentenza parla di chi è titolato a legiferare sulla materia, NON sull'IVG in sè
la sentenza parla di chi è titolato a legiferare sulla materia, NON sull'IVG in sè


vediamo se così finalmente ce la facciamo


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2022)

per chi ne sa di inglese e ha voglia di leggerselo, penso possa aiutare a comprendere meglio





__





						Abortion Rates by State 2022
					





					worldpopulationreview.com


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

Traduzione parziale:
”
L'aborto è l'interruzione di una gravidanza mediante la rimozione o l'espulsione di un embrione o di un feto. Gli aborti possono essere eseguiti chirurgicamente o con farmaci. L'aborto è un argomento controverso, con molte persone che credono che sia il diritto di una donna di scegliere. Allo stesso tempo, altri hanno ragioni religiose, politiche e personali per credere che l'aborto sia sbagliato o peccato. Attualmente, l'aborto è illegale in 26 paesi, ma non negli Stati Uniti.

La decisione della Corte Suprema di Roe v. Wade afferma che i governi non possono regolamentare la decisione di una donna di abortire prima della vitalità del feto. Dopo la fattibilità, nessun governo può imporre un regolamento che favorisca la vita del feto rispetto a quella della madre. Anche con questa decisione, l'aborto ha causato polemiche a livello nazionale e ha diviso le persone in campi pro-vita o pro-choice.

Le leggi sull'aborto variano a seconda dello stato. Di recente, alcuni stati hanno proposto una legislazione per limitare ulteriormente gli aborti prima della vitalità del feto. Gli stati hanno introdotto il disegno di legge sul "battito cardiaco", che vieta gli aborti a sei settimane di gravidanza o quando è possibile rilevare un battito cardiaco fetale. Il Distretto di Columbia ha il più alto tasso di aborto in America di 32,7. Il Distretto di Columbia ha avuto 5.820 aborti nel 2014, circa il 38% delle gravidanze totali. Nel caso della Corte Suprema del 1971, Stati Uniti contro Vuitch, un giudice distrettuale federale prese la prima decisione della corte federale che dichiarava incostituzionale una legge sull'aborto e autorizzava l'aborto per "motivi di salute", incluso il "benessere psicologico e fisico". Quell'anno DC è diventata una destinazione per le donne in cerca di aborto. Nel 2017, c'è solo una clinica Planned Parenthood a Washington DC che offre servizi di aborto.

New York ha il secondo tasso di aborto più alto di 29,6. New York ha avuto un totale di 119.940 aborti, circa il 33% delle gravidanze totali. Nel 2019, New York ha approvato il Reproductive Health Act (RHA), abrogando una disposizione pre-Roe v. Wade che vietava gli aborti nel terzo trimestre tranne nei casi in cui la gravidanza mette in pericolo la donna. Il disegno di legge consentiva anche a operatori sanitari qualificati di eseguire aborti, non solo a medici autorizzati. A partire dal 14 maggio 2019, lo stato ha vietato gli aborti dopo che il feto è possibile, generalmente tra le 24 e le 28 settimane.

Il New Jersey ha il terzo tasso di aborto più alto in America di 25,8. Il New Jersey ha avuto un totale di 44.460 aborti nel 2014, circa il 30% delle gravidanze totali. Il New Jersey è uno dei pochi stati in America che non ha il consenso obbligatorio per i minori per abortire attraverso la notifica dei genitori o un bypass giudiziario. Lo stato inoltre non richiede periodi di attesa o vieta il finanziamento statale per gli aborti.”


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Traduzione parziale:
> ”
> L'aborto è l'interruzione di una gravidanza mediante la rimozione o l'espulsione di un embrione o di un feto. Gli aborti possono essere eseguiti chirurgicamente o con farmaci. L'aborto è un argomento controverso, con molte persone che credono che sia il diritto di una donna di scegliere. Allo stesso tempo, altri hanno ragioni religiose, politiche e personali per credere che l'aborto sia sbagliato o peccato. Attualmente, l'aborto è illegale in 26 paesi, ma non negli Stati Uniti.
> 
> ...


Sono numeri impressionanti....


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono numeri impressionanti....


È impressionante la mancanza di limiti.
I numeri alti dipendono dalla possibilità di abortire fino a sei mesi solo in alcuni Stati, come spiega in seguito.
È uno dei fatti su cui si fa polemiche senza saperne niente.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È impressionante la mancanza di limiti.
> I numeri alti dipendono dalla possibilità di abortire fino a sei mesi solo in alcuni Stati, come spiega in seguito.
> È uno dei fatti su cui si fa polemiche senza saperne niente.


Guarda anche io avevo preso male la notizia... effettivamente molti telegiornali titolavano in modo e maniera da fare capire altro...quando ho capito di cosa stavamo parlando non ti nego che sono inorridita....a me non riuscirebbe mai abortire, non ho neppure fatto le miocentesi per entrambe le gravidanze per paura di dovermi trovare a discutere se tenere o meno mio figlio a seconda dei risultati che venivano fuori...non per questo ho mai giudicato le donne che hanno fatto ricorso all'aborto, avranno avuto le loro sacrosante motivazioni e le rispetto...da qui a dire che va accettata la decisione di una donna di abortire a gravidanza avanzata ce ne corre...io ritengo di non essere nessuno per decidere chi deve venire al mondo solo in base alle dinamiche della mia vita...nel momento che vai a letto con qualcuno c'è sempre la possibilità di restare incinta, i vecchi dicevano..."chi va al mulino si infarina" hai goduto ed ora ti arrangi ...questo ovviamente al netto di casi particolari.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente la presenza dei servizi è importante, così come una divisione paritaria delle incombenze tra i genitori, ma nel corso degli anni (con il metodo della rana) non solo ci siamo trovati bolliti con orari di lavoro assurdi e ferie che ci sembrano una gentile concessione, ma condividiamo questa visione in cui ci sentiamo corresponsabili del successo aziendale. Aborriamo chiamare i proprietari e amministratori padroni, perché ci piace essere chiamati collaboratori, ma padroni restano e ci spremono come limoni, però più che collaborativi, consenzienti.
> In questa situazione qualsiasi servizio all’infanzia risulta inadeguato. E non si può certo auspicare asili nido e scuole che coprano 12 ore. I bambini stanno benissimo con gli altri bambini, ma hanno bisogno anche di stare in silenzio a casa. E gli stessi genitori perché mai dovrebbero fare figli per poi affidarli ad altri, a parte la notte, e non avere tempo per capire che persone sono?


E vedi che sei tornata al mio discorso? Il problema della nostra società riguardo allo scarso numero di nascite è il divario che c'è tra la mentalità delle nuove generazioni che vogliono la donna in carriera, indipendente e senza vincoli e la condizione di "mamma" che inevitabilmente mette dei freni alla ascesa delle donne nel mondo del lavoro perché comunque volente o nolente ci sono dei meccanismi messi dalla natura stessa che inchiodano la donna al ruolo di mamma...prima era una cosa scontata, adesso non più.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E vedi che sei tornata al mio discorso? Il problema della nostra società riguardo allo scarso numero di nascite è il divario che c'è tra la mentalità delle nuove generazioni che vogliono la donna in carriera, indipendente e senza vincoli e la condizione di "mamma" che inevitabilmente mette dei freni alla ascesa delle donne nel mondo del lavoro perché comunque volente o nolente ci sono dei meccanismi messi dalla natura stessa che inchiodano la donna al ruolo di mamma...prima era una cosa scontata, adesso non più.


No. Io non ne faccio una questione di donna/mamma o donna/carriera, ma di  organizzazione del lavoro in modo umano.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E vedi che sei tornata al mio discorso? Il problema della nostra società riguardo allo scarso numero di nascite è il divario che c'è tra la mentalità delle nuove generazioni che vogliono la donna in carriera, indipendente e senza vincoli e la condizione di "mamma" che inevitabilmente mette dei freni alla ascesa delle donne nel mondo del lavoro perché comunque volente o nolente ci sono dei meccanismi messi dalla natura stessa che inchiodano la donna al ruolo di mamma...prima era una cosa scontata, adesso non più.


Non hanno voglia di fare rinunce, prima di tutto. 
Basta uscite con gli amici, aperitivi, cene improvvise. 
Si sono resi conto dell'impegno che comporta avere un figlio. 
Poi ci sono i casi con problemi di lavoro stabile, restare incinta cin un contratto a termine vuol dire non avere più un lavoro alla scadenza. 
Fare carriera non è la priorità per tutte, anzi direi per poche


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> compiti per l'estate:  recitare come se fosse il mantra del cuore che la sentenza parla di chi è titolato a legiferare sull'aborto, non sulla facoltà in sè.
> ricordarsi sempre che l'aborto terapeutico è una cosa e l'IVG un'altra.   nel primo caso, viene sempre praticato.   nel secondo caso, se ne discute
> non c'è altro


È proprio il discuterne che non comprendo.
Che titolo hanno persone terze per discutere di cosa fare del corpo di una donna capace di intendere e volere? Cioè una decide di non voler far nascere il feto che porta in grembo e qualcuno che non dovrà crescere quel feto, che nemmeno conosce e che ha legiferato con ragioni che fanno capo alla propria etica, glielo impedirà. Per me questa è una soppressione della libertà del singolo individuo di praticare una azione su di sé, che non porta alcun danno alla collettività. Un modo per fingerci più puliti o meno sporchi insomma.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non hanno voglia di fare rinunce, prima di tutto.
> Basta uscite con gli amici, aperitivi, cene improvvise.
> Si sono resi conto dell'impegno che comporta avere un figlio.
> Poi ci sono i casi con problemi di lavoro stabile, restare incinta cin un contratto a termine vuol dire non avere più un lavoro alla scadenza.
> Fare carriera non è la priorità per tutte, anzi direi per poche


Oggi da quel che vedo in giro la priorità di molti è arrivare almeno al 27 con ancora parte dello stipendio del 27 precedente. Per chi lo ha ancora lo stipendio. Ed uno si mette a far figli in sta situazione?


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

esiste la contraccezione, così come esiste l'adozione


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> esiste la contraccezione, così come esiste l'adozione


Vero. Ma pensa a stupri o a situazioni particolari 
Sono l’ultima che pensa all’aborto come metodo contraccettivo ma sono per la libertà di scelta 
L’adozione non penso sia un percorso facile e soprattutto mi immagino quanti tentativi di persuasione a tenerlo vengano fatti, esattamente come per convincerti a non abortire


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vero. Ma pensa a stupri o a situazioni particolari
> Sono l’ultima che pensa all’aborto come metodo contraccettivo ma sono per la libertà di scelta
> L’adozione non penso sia un percorso facile e soprattutto mi immagino quanti tentativi di persuasione a tenerlo vengano fatti, esattamente come per convincerti a non abortire


guarda che qui si sta montando un caso che non esiste, perchè negli stati uniti l'aborto in caso di stupro, malattie o rischi per la madre, non è  vietato, è solo stato stabilito che se una donna incinta di 8 mesi e mezzo si sveglia una mattina dicendo che il bambino non lo vuole più, non può abortire solo perchè ha cambiato idea ed è lei che ce l'ha in pancia, se il figlio non lo vuoi a quel punto puoi anche darlo in adozione, non c'è bisogno di ammazzarlo, tra l'altro molte cliniche che praticavano questi aborti fino al giorno prima del parto mica lo facevano perchè rispettavano i desideri delle donne eh, ma per la tratta di organi, l'uso di linee genetiche per esperimenti e vaccini ecc... non nascondiamoci dietro ad un dito, con la scusa della libertà fanno le peggiori porcate, anni fa vedevo un servizio fatto in una di queste cliniche dove una persona in incognito chiedeva il cervello di un feto di 26 settimane per degli esperimenti, quella della clinica gli disse che glielo avrebbe fatto avere, bastava che in sala operatoria ci fosse chi diceva lei, perchè se quando praticano l'aborto il bimbo nasce vivo sono obbligati a portarlo in ospedale e a salvarlo, siccome che il cervello in questione serviva vivo, il bambino (perchè a 6 mesi è un  bambino formato), sarebbe stato accoppato successivamente, questo io lo chiamo omicidio volontario, poi fai tu eh...


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Spesso mi soffermo a pensare al problema che ha il mondo occidentale con le nascite..e tutto torna nuovamente al ruolo della donna nella nostra società.
> Se parlo con mia figlia adolescente di come si vede nella sua vita futura la prima cosa che risponde è che se dovrà trovarsi di fronte al dilemma o mamma o donna in carriera la sua scelta cadrà di sicuro sulla seconda figura...ho la percezione che nella sua testa il concetto mamma e anche donna in carriera non è contemplato...e questa visione è una grande sconfitta per la nostra società...a tutt'ora la donna deve scegliere, o l'una o l'altra ed io non me la sento di contestare la sua visione della donna nel nostro mondo visto che tutti i giorni continuo a trovarmi davanti agli occhi donne che in qualche modo devono scegliere.
> Quello che mi intristisce di tutto questo è che chi è al comando di nazioni che sono notoriamente conosciute come "evolute" considera come unico atto fattibile per fare crescere la natalità togliere in un modo o in un altro il diritto di aborto...mia figlia di 15 anni quindi ha già capito tutto...si può essere ora come anche nel futuro o madri o donne indipendenti e in carriera...altre soluzioni magari più difficili ma che porterebbero effettivamente la donna ad una vita appagante ad oggi non ce ne sono....


Servirebbe una società evoluta che veda impegnati nella cura dei figli entrambi i genitori  che offrisse strutture adeguate a prezzi ragionevoli e non impiccasse i nonni con turni d a baby sitter


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Oggi da quel che vedo in giro la priorità di molti è arrivare almeno al 27 con ancora parte dello stipendio del 27 precedente. Per chi lo ha ancora lo stipendio. Ed uno si mette a far figli in sta situazione?


Appunto
Io vedo le mie colleghe giovani impiegate 30/34 anni con arrivo di un figkio fanno i salti mortali Pagando asili tra i 400/500 di retta 
follia


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Appunto
> Io vedo le mie colleghe giovani impiegate 30/34 anni con arrivo di un figkio fanno i salti mortali Pagando asili tra i 400/500 di retta
> follia


I due che ci sono al mio paese, uno comunale e l'altro privato, costano proprio come scrivi tu...


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> guarda che qui si sta montando un caso che non esiste, perchè negli stati uniti l'aborto in caso di stupro, malattie o rischi per la madre, non è  vietato, è solo stato stabilito che se una donna incinta di 8 mesi e mezzo si sveglia una mattina dicendo che il bambino non lo vuole più, non può abortire solo perchè ha cambiato idea ed è lei che ce l'ha in pancia, se il figlio non lo vuoi a quel punto puoi anche darlo in adozione, non c'è bisogno di ammazzarlo, tra l'altro molte cliniche che praticavano questi aborti fino al giorno prima del parto mica lo facevano perchè rispettavano i desideri delle donne eh, ma per la tratta di organi, l'uso di linee genetiche per esperimenti e vaccini ecc... non nascondiamoci dietro ad un dito, con la scusa della libertà fanno le peggiori porcate, anni fa vedevo un servizio fatto in una di queste cliniche dove una persona in incognito chiedeva il cervello di un feto di 26 settimane per degli esperimenti, quella della clinica gli disse che glielo avrebbe fatto avere, bastava che in sala operatoria ci fosse chi diceva lei, perchè se quando praticano l'aborto il bimbo nasce vivo sono obbligati a portarlo in ospedale e a salvarlo, siccome che il cervello in questione serviva vivo, il bambino (perchè a 6 mesi è un  bambino formato), sarebbe stato accoppato successivamente, questo io lo chiamo omicidio volontario, poi fai tu eh...


Chi decide di abortire con queste tempistiche per me è paragonabile ad una mamma che uccide, come purtroppo


Carola ha detto:


> Servirebbe una società evoluta che veda impegnati nella cura dei figli entrambi i genitori  che offrisse strutture adeguate a prezzi ragionevoli e non impiccasse i nonni con turni d a baby sitter


è quello che volevo dire io...i problemi ci sono, quello che dice Spleen è vero, se andiamo avanti così si potranno permettere i figli solo i benestanti che i servizi se li comprano...spesso mi sono trovata a girare pari pari il mio stipendio alla baby sitter, se questo accade in una famiglia dove anche il marito prende uno stipendio medio-basso è difficile arrivare a fine mese...ed è logico che una cosa del genere pesa sulla decisione di mettere al mondo figli.


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Chi decide di abortire con queste tempistiche per me è paragonabile ad una mamma che uccide, come purtroppo


infatti è quello che dico io, va bene la possibilità di abortire, però una donna deve anche assumersi delle responsabilità per quello che fa



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> è quello che volevo dire io...i problemi ci sono, quello che dice Spleen è vero, se andiamo avanti così si potranno permettere i figli solo i benestanti che i servizi se li comprano...spesso mi sono trovata a girare pari pari il mio stipendio alla baby sitter, se questo accade in una famiglia dove anche il marito prende uno stipendio medio-basso è difficile arrivare a fine mese...ed è logico che una cosa del genere pesa sulla decisione di mettere al mondo figli.


ma guarda, io vedo che nonostante tutte le chiacchiere che vengono fatte, a sostegno delle famiglie non venga fatto nulla, anzi


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Chi decide di abortire con queste tempistiche per me è paragonabile ad una mamma che uccide, come purtroppo
> 
> è quello che volevo dire io...i problemi ci sono, quello che dice Spleen è vero, se andiamo avanti così si potranno permettere i figli solo i benestanti che i servizi se li comprano...spesso mi sono trovata a girare pari pari il mio stipendio alla baby sitter, se questo accade in una famiglia dove anche il marito prende uno stipendio medio-basso è difficile arrivare a fine mese...ed è logico che una cosa del genere pesa sulla decisione di mettere al mondo figli.


e poi non si parla di donne in carriera con orari  folli e stipendi medio alti ma di gente che fa 9-1730 a 1500 euro e tra andare e tornare diventano le 18
I bimbi da qualche parte se devi lavorare devono stare oltre le corse x recuperarli che se sei in una città medio grande nel traffico si salvi chi può 
In effetti non semplice 
La mia realtà in questo aiuta con Smart w e orari flessibili x cui molte escono alle 17 e con una sorta di welfare ma una tantum 
Nessuno va oltre le 1830 comunque praticamente mai nemmeno i super dirigenti !
Qui dentro x ora si ragiona ancora !


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> I due che ci sono al mio paese, uno comunale e l'altro privato, costano proprio come scrivi tu...


 Tu pensa se moltiplichi x due figli due tette così 
Assurdo fai quasi uno stipendio


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

Due rette non due tette


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> e poi non si parla di donne in carriera con orari  folli e stipendi medio alti ma di gente che fa 9-1730 a 1500 euro e tra andare e tornare diventano le 18
> I bimbi da qualche parte se devi lavorare devono stare oltre le corse x recuperarli che se sei in una città medio grande nel traffico si salvi chi può
> In effetti non semplice
> La mia realtà in questo aiuta con Smart w e orari flessibili x cui molte escono alle 17 e con una sorta di welfare ma una tantum
> ...


sì ma sono iniziative della tua azienda


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì ma sono iniziative della tua azienda


 Si si certo !

x quello dico che è ancora una realtà felice rispetto ad altri
Sono francesi in qsto almeno pur nella loro poca simpatia sono più avanti


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Si si certo !
> 
> x quello dico che è ancora una realtà felice rispetto ad altri
> Sono francesi in qsto almeno pur nella loro poca simpatia sono più avanti


all'estero la sensibilità è diversa, io non avessi i miei genitori non potrei fare molto al lavoro


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> all'estero la sensibilità è diversa, io non avessi i miei genitori non potrei fare molto al lavoro


io avevo solo mia mamma che lavorava ancora qnd nacquero i bimbi e mia suocera ko x malattia seria  

cmq cosa dicevo nonni che fanno da aiuto sociale e non va bene


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> È proprio il discuterne che non comprendo.
> Che titolo hanno persone terze per discutere di cosa fare del corpo di una donna capace di intendere e volere? Cioè una decide di non voler far nascere il feto che porta in grembo e qualcuno che non dovrà crescere quel feto, che nemmeno conosce e che ha legiferato con ragioni che fanno capo alla propria etica, glielo impedirà. Per me questa è una soppressione della libertà del singolo individuo di praticare una azione su di sé, che non porta alcun danno alla collettività. Un modo per fingerci più puliti o meno sporchi insomma.


fino a che non si considera che il feto non è un oggetto o un ornitorinco, ma un bambino, ogni discussione diventa inutile scontro di ideologia.

siamo animali sociali e la società regge se determinati rapporti sono normati.   una legge sull'IVG ci vorrà sempre, in un senso o nell'altro


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> e poi non si parla di donne in carriera con orari  folli e stipendi medio alti ma di gente che fa 9-1730 a 1500 euro e tra andare e tornare diventano le 18
> I bimbi da qualche parte se devi lavorare devono stare oltre le corse x recuperarli che se sei in una città medio grande nel traffico si salvi chi può
> In effetti non semplice
> La mia realtà in questo aiuta con Smart w e orari flessibili x cui molte escono alle 17 e con una sorta di welfare ma una tantum
> ...


Quando dico che comunque nessuno fa niente per migliorare la situazione delle donne sul posto di lavoro è perché ho toccato con mano il problema...io stessa quando ho partorito la mia prima bimba avevo chiesto di fare dei turni senza avere la pausa pranzo che troncasse in due la giornata e che mi faceva tornare tardi a casa inutilmente, avevo comunque delle mansioni che mi avrebbero permesso di svolgere il mio lavoro anche cambiando orario...mi fu risposto categoricamente di no, che il diventare mamma era stata una mia scelta e che non stava a loro risolvermi i problemi...ho sentito di donne che sono state scartate da un colloquio solo per il fatto di avere un figlio piccolo e per paura che una volta assunte potessero ambire al fare il secondo(questo detto in fase di colloquio)...la gravidanza ed il lavoro inesorabilmente cozzano...finché il diventare mamma sarà visto dai datori di lavoro come un problema da risolvere le donne saranno sempre più portate a dover scegliere tra il lavoro e la famiglia ed è una cosa dolorosa da fare.
Ci fossero più servizi a cui appoggiarsi o il poter contare di più sui propri compagni per crescere il figlio probabilmente potrebbe portare anche i datori di lavoro a vivere più serenamente il fatto che una dipendente possa decidere di diventare mamma.


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> io avevo solo mia mamma che lavorava ancora qnd nacquero i bimbi e mia suocera ko x malattia seria
> 
> cmq cosa dicevo nonni che fanno da aiuto sociale e non va bene


eh lo so che non va bene, per fortuna entrando la mattina alle 9 faccio in tempo a prepararla per la scuola, le mie amiche che entrano una alle 7.30 e una alle 8, hanno bisogno di aiuto


perplesso ha detto:


> fino a che non si considera che il feto non è un oggetto o un ornitorinco, ma un bambino, ogni discussione diventa inutile scontro di ideologia.
> 
> siamo animali sociali e la società regge se determinati rapporti sono normati.   una legge sull'IVG ci vorrà sempre, in un senso o nell'altro


fosse un ornitorinco lo difenderebbero di più


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quando dico che comunque nessuno fa niente per migliorare la situazione delle donne sul posto di lavoro è perché ho toccato con mano il problema...io stessa quando ho partorito la mia prima bimba avevo chiesto di fare dei turni senza avere la pausa pranzo che troncasse in due la giornata e che mi faceva tornare tardi a casa inutilmente, avevo comunque delle mansioni che mi avrebbero permesso di svolgere il mio lavoro anche cambiando orario...mi fu risposto categoricamente di no, che il diventare mamma era stata una mia scelta e che non stava a loro risolvermi i problemi...ho sentito di donne che sono state scartate da un colloquio solo per il fatto di avere un figlio piccolo e per paura che una volta assunte potessero ambire al fare il secondo(questo detto in fase di colloquio)...la gravidanza ed il lavoro inesorabilmente cozzano...finché il diventare mamma sarà visto dai datori di lavoro come un problema da risolvere le donne saranno sempre più portate a dover scegliere tra il lavoro e la famiglia ed è una cosa dolorosa da fare.
> Ci fossero più servizi a cui appoggiarsi o il poter contare di più sui propri compagni per crescere il figlio probabilmente potrebbe portare anche i datori di lavoro a vivere più serenamente il fatto che una dipendente possa decidere di diventare mamma.


tu hai ragione a parlare dei datori di lavoro, ma io conosco donne che sono state 5 anni e mezzo in maternità, per una ditta, magari piccola, è un problema difficile da gestire, il problema però lo crea la normativa che non tutela la donna


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quando dico che comunque nessuno fa niente per migliorare la situazione delle donne sul posto di lavoro è perché ho toccato con mano il problema...io stessa quando ho partorito la mia prima bimba avevo chiesto di fare dei turni senza avere la pausa pranzo che troncasse in due la giornata e che mi faceva tornare tardi a casa inutilmente, avevo comunque delle mansioni che mi avrebbero permesso di svolgere il mio lavoro anche cambiando orario...mi fu risposto categoricamente di no, che il diventare mamma era stata una mia scelta e che non stava a loro risolvermi i problemi...ho sentito di donne che sono state scartate da un colloquio solo per il fatto di avere un figlio piccolo e per paura che una volta assunte potessero ambire al fare il secondo(questo detto in fase di colloquio)...la gravidanza ed il lavoro inesorabilmente cozzano...finché il diventare mamma sarà visto dai datori di lavoro come un problema da risolvere le donne saranno sempre più portate a dover scegliere tra il lavoro e la famiglia ed è una cosa dolorosa da fare.
> Ci fossero più servizi a cui appoggiarsi o il poter contare di più sui propri compagni per crescere il figlio probabilmente potrebbe portare anche i datori di lavoro a vivere più serenamente il fatto che una dipendente possa decidere di diventare mamma.



 E perché non si può contare sui compagni secondo  te ? Sono i padri eh


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Tu pensa se moltiplichi x due figli due *tette* così
> Assurdo fai quasi uno stipendio


Intendevi rette


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh lo so che non va bene, per fortuna entrando la mattina alle 9 faccio in tempo a prepararla per la scuola, le mie amiche che entrano una alle 7.30 e una alle 8, hanno bisogno di aiuto
> 
> fosse un ornitorinco lo difenderebbero di più
> 
> tu hai ragione a parlare dei datori di lavoro, ma io conosco donne che sono state 5 anni e mezzo in maternità, per una ditta, magari piccola, è un problema difficile da gestire, il problema però lo crea la normativa che non tutela la donna


guarda sfondi una porta aperta su questo argomento...io stessa sono tornata subito sul lavoro perché sapevo esserci questa necessità, ci sono rimasta male nel momento che mi sono sentita rispondere un "arrangiati" per partito preso...il cambio di orario non avrebbe pregiudicato in alcun modo la mia operatività...io ero andata incontro a loro, mi sarei aspettata il solito comportamento...inutile quando giro i tacchi e cambio aria poi venirmi a ricercare perché ti servo...i dipendenti bisogna anche saperseli tenere.


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevi rette


 Certo che si


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> E perché non si può contare sui compagni secondo  te ? Sono i padri eh


se lavorano in aziende private e fanno lavori di responsabilità difficilmente gli vengono accordati permessi perché devono dare il cambio alla moglie nella gestione del figlio...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> guarda sfondi una porta aperta su questo argomento...io stessa sono tornata subito sul lavoro perché sapevo esserci questa necessità, ci sono rimasta male nel momento che mi sono sentita rispondere un "arrangiati" per partito preso...il cambio di orario non avrebbe pregiudicato in alcun modo la mia operatività...io ero andata incontro a loro, mi sarei aspettata il solito comportamento...inutile quando giro i tacchi e cambio aria poi venirmi a ricercare perché ti servo...i dipendenti bisogna anche saperseli tenere.


Io ho cambiato spesso lavoro nel corso degli anni per adattarmi alle esigenze dei miei figli. Sono sacrifici ma sono contenta di averlo fatto !


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> guarda sfondi una porta aperta su questo argomento...io stessa sono tornata subito sul lavoro perché sapevo esserci questa necessità, ci sono rimasta male nel momento che mi sono sentita rispondere un "arrangiati" per partito preso...il cambio di orario non avrebbe pregiudicato in alcun modo la mia operatività...io ero andata incontro a loro, mi sarei aspettata il solito comportamento...inutile quando giro i tacchi e cambio aria poi venirmi a ricercare perché ti servo...i dipendenti bisogna anche saperseli tenere.


ma certo, su questo sono d'accordo, certo se sei un operaio in catena di montaggio non puoi avere flessibilità ma se hai altre mansioni, certo che sì, purtroppo non tutti capiscono queste cose, a volte è solo mentalità


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quando dico che comunque nessuno fa niente per migliorare la situazione delle donne sul posto di lavoro è perché ho toccato con mano il problema...io stessa quando ho partorito la mia prima bimba avevo chiesto di fare dei turni senza avere la pausa pranzo che troncasse in due la giornata e che mi faceva tornare tardi a casa inutilmente, avevo comunque delle mansioni che mi avrebbero permesso di svolgere il mio lavoro anche cambiando orario...mi fu risposto categoricamente di no, che il diventare mamma era stata una mia scelta e che non stava a loro risolvermi i problemi...ho sentito di donne che sono state scartate da un colloquio solo per il fatto di avere un figlio piccolo e per paura che una volta assunte potessero ambire al fare il secondo(questo detto in fase di colloquio)...la gravidanza ed il lavoro inesorabilmente cozzano...finché il diventare mamma sarà visto dai datori di lavoro come un problema da risolvere le donne saranno sempre più portate a dover scegliere tra il lavoro e la famiglia ed è una cosa dolorosa da fare.
> Ci fossero più servizi a cui appoggiarsi o il poter contare di più sui propri compagni per crescere il figlio probabilmente potrebbe portare anche i datori di lavoro a vivere più serenamente il fatto che una dipendente possa decidere di diventare mamma.


Ma ci vogliono leggi che impediscano ai datori di lavoro di fare i padroni.
Ma se per tutte le altre questioni ci alleiamo sempre con i padroni, non possiamo che lamentarci. Lamento a tempo, per altro, che si esaurisce quando i figli crescono e le mamme imbiancano.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io ho cambiato spesso lavoro nel corso degli anni per adattarmi alle esigenze dei miei figli. Sono sacrifici ma sono contenta di averlo fatto !


certo, l'ho fatto anche io...ma perché se ho un buon posto di lavoro dove mi trovo bene devo cambiare? semplicemente perché divento mamma?...Vedi è questa la cosa sbagliata...il dover prendere la maternità come un problema che la donna deve risolvere quasi sempre sacrificandosi....


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> se lavorano in aziende private e fanno lavori di responsabilità difficilmente gli vengono accordati permessi perché devono dare il cambio alla moglie nella gestione del figlio...


però bisognerebbe uscire da questa cosa uomini responsabilità donne lavori meno di responsabilità x cui cura di tutti

se nn cambia questa cosa inutile ch ele nostre figli studino tanto eh
Ecco. In Francia ho colleghe donne in psoti di responsabilità e si alternano
Con i papà 

comunque mi sembra stia cambiando qualcosa ad es sulla facilitativa o sbaglio ?
Stanno allungando i tempi


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io ho cambiato spesso lavoro nel corso degli anni per adattarmi alle esigenze dei miei figli. Sono sacrifici ma sono contenta di averlo fatto !


 Io anche perché dove stavo prima in pubblicità era impensabile avere figli ma
Fuori di testa tutti !

manco io mi sono pentita e poi ho trovatoqui dove le Donne sono aiutate


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma certo, su questo sono d'accordo, certo se sei un operaio in catena di montaggio non puoi avere flessibilità ma se hai altre mansioni, certo che sì, purtroppo non tutti capiscono queste cose, a volte è solo mentalità


è questa la cosa che andrebbe cambiata...


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> è questa la cosa che andrebbe cambiata...


ci sono giovani con mentalità più chiuse dei vecchi


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci vogliono leggi che impediscano ai datori di lavoro di fare i padroni.
> Ma se per tutte le altre questioni ci alleiamo sempre con i padroni, non possiamo che lamentarci. Lamento a tempo, per altro, che si esaurisce quando i figli crescono e le mamme imbiancano.


è quello che sto cercando di dire da ieri...dovrebbero esserci delle leggi che mi permettono almeno fino a che ce n'è bisogno se possibile di cambiare il mio orario, più flessibilità, guardare di più a quello che produco piuttosto che a quante ore sto in ufficio...


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ci sono giovani con mentalità più chiuse dei vecchi


non ne parliamo...


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> è quello che sto cercando di dire da ieri...dovrebbero esserci delle leggi che mi permettono almeno fino a che ce n'è bisogno se possibile di cambiare il mio orario, più flessibilità, guardare di più a quello che produco piuttosto che a quante ore sto in ufficio...


Questi padroni spesso sono relata famigliari dove c'è ancora il vecchio che ha aperto attività io mi ci scontro spesso x mio lavoro e cambia tutto

un conto realtà con hr di un certo tipo un conto il proprietario che fa voce su tutto sono spesso ottusi e chiusi nei paesi poi nn vi dico altro che elasticità di orari

qui d ame ad es x una vita ho beggiatoned era un incubo ritardavo un minuto e via un quarto d ora è al mattino con tre figli secondo voi era facile ? Finivo le ferie prima del tempo !!

Era unica  cosa arretrata e non in linea con la Francia e poi è stata tolta ma io ero già stata promossa

un incubo quella beggiatrice merdosa !


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Questi padroni spesso sono relata famigliari dove c'è ancora il vecchio che ha aperto attività io mi ci scontro spesso x mio lavoro e cambia tutto
> 
> un conto realtà con hr di un certo tipo un conto il proprietario che fa voce su tutto sono spesso ottusi e chiusi nei paesi poi nn vi dico altro che elasticità di orari
> 
> ...


certo, un lavoro d'ufficio è molto flessibile, il mio titolare da questo punto di vista è molto tranquillo, non abbiamo badge e non controlla neanche le ore, io e la mia collega le segniamo da sole


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Anche questo thread è andato a finire sui figli e sui problemi relativi.
Ce ne rendiamo conto?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> fino a che non si considera che il feto non è un oggetto o un ornitorinco, ma un bambino, ogni discussione diventa inutile scontro di ideologia.
> 
> siamo animali sociali e la società regge se determinati rapporti sono normati.   una legge sull'IVG ci vorrà sempre, in un senso o nell'altro


Una legge implica sempre una rinuncia a qualcosa. In questo caso mi chiedo il senso di decidere per una madre.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Una legge implica sempre una rinuncia a qualcosa. In questo caso mi chiedo il senso di decidere per una madre.


Ma sei serio?
Allora perché la legge decide per un marito o una moglie o per un padre  o una madre?


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche questo thread è andato a finire sui figli e sui problemi relativi.
> Ce ne rendiamo conto?


evidentemente è il problema più sentito


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> evidentemente è il problema più sentito


Ma è visto come IL problema se esce in ogni discussione.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei serio?
> Allora perché la legge decide per un marito o una moglie o per un padre  o una madre?


Certo che sono serio. Mi traduci la seconda Domanda?


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è visto come IL problema se esce in ogni discussione.


quelli abortiti sono figli


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche questo thread è andato a finire sui figli e sui problemi relativi.
> Ce ne rendiamo conto?


Beh dai alcuni post vanno in vacca molto prima. Mica è vietato dal regolamento del forum finire a parlare di altro no? Se non ti piace puoi sempre esimerti dall'intervenire.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo che sono serio. Mi traduci la seconda Domanda?


Tu dimostri non considerare persona “il frutto del concepimento“ finché non viene deciso dai genitori, anzi dalla madre.
Non esiste un criterio che imponga una tutela stabilendo un inizio della vita?
Se non esiste il criterio attribuisci alla famiglia una giurisdizione a parte, come per gli Antichi Romani che attribuivano il diritto di vita e di morte al Pater.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quelli abortiti sono figli


Non credo che chi abortisce li consideri tali, ma invece non figli.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Beh dai alcuni post vanno in vacca molto prima. Mica è vietato dal regolamento del forum finire a parlare di altro no? Se non ti piace puoi sempre esimerti dall'intervenire.


Non hai capito niente


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu dimostri non considerare persona “il frutto del concepimento“ finché non viene deciso dai genitori, anzi dalla madre.
> Non esiste un criterio che imponga una tutela stabilendo un inizio della vita?
> Se non esiste il criterio attribuisci alla famiglia una giurisdizione a parte, come per gli Antichi Romani che attribuivano il diritto di vita e di morte al Pater.


Si, per me l'inizio della vita avviene al parto, cesareo o meno. Tutto quello che c'è prima che altri lo considerano già bambino, per me non lo è. Per questo la discussione è diventata solo una contrapposizione, perché partiamo proprio da logiche differenti.


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che chi abortisce li consideri tali, ma invece non figli.


sono figli, c'è chi li considera problemi, chi impedimenti, chi un errore, chi invece ricorre all'aborto col cuore spezzato, ma sempre figli restano, poi gli si cambia nome (embrione, feto, ecc...) perchè si vuole negare che nell'esatto momento del concepimento inizia una vita, i medici che hanno iniziato a studiare gli stadi della gravidanza se ne sono resi conto, per questo molti medici sono obiettori, perchè sanno che quella è una vita non un ammasso di cellule e basta


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

Comunque ho detto una cazzata sulla maternità e 'la mia azienda che ha deciso di aumentare dal 30 al 60 la retribuzione nel periodo di facoltativa 
Vedete cosa se ne possono fare volendo avranno sgravi qualcosa immagino


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Appunto
> Io vedo le mie colleghe giovani impiegate 30/34 anni con arrivo di un figkio fanno i salti mortali Pagando asili tra i 400/500 di retta
> follia


Comunale ....la cifra è quella...
Se vai in quello privato perché non hai trovato posto lì si arriva anche a 700 euro...
Un furto


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito niente


Certo immagino.


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Comunale ....la cifra è quella...
> Se vai in quello privato perché non hai trovato posto lì si arriva anche a 700 euro...
> Un furto


Si  un furto
Io all epoca optaai x una sig.ra che mi aiutasse costava meno ed in caso di influenze ci sarebbe stata immaginate con tre il delirio mica uno può prendere permessi di continuo !!

eh ma c'è chi punta il dito se fai figli vuoi anche lavorare?
Altre generazioni per fortuna le cos stanno cambiando


----------



## bull63 (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È impressionante la mancanza di limiti.
> I numeri alti dipendono dalla possibilità di abortire fino a sei mesi solo in alcuni Stati, come spiega in seguito.
> È uno dei fatti su cui si fa polemiche senza saperne niente.


E' Il principio su cui si basa la sentenza della corta suprema a renderla assurda! In base al principio dell'originalità  la corte suprema potrebbe abrogare le leggi su argomenti non citati nella costituzione. Infatti hanno abolito la legge dello stato di New York che limitava la portabilità delle armi. In tutti gli Stati un cittadino, non so degli stranieri, può girare con una pistola o meglio con un fucile!!!!!!!!! Non sono fuori di testa? Nel Texas era reato la sodomia, la corte suprema nel 2003 (DUEMILATRE) aboli' la legge. Con la nuova interpretazione della costituzione alcuni stati potrebbero legiferare punendo i rapporti tra lo stesso sesso. Questi sono fuori come un balcone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si, per me l'inizio della vita avviene al parto, cesareo o meno. Tutto quello che c'è prima che altri lo considerano già bambino, per me non lo è. Per questo la discussione è diventata solo una contrapposizione, perché partiamo proprio da logiche differenti.


Ma il punto è questo.
Un feto di 6 mesi sopravvive fuori dall’utero, è un bambino.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> E' Il principio su cui si basa la sentenza della corta suprema a renderla assurda! In base al principio dell'originalità  la corte suprema potrebbe abrogare le leggi su argomenti non citati nella costituzione. Infatti hanno abolito la legge dello stato di New York che limitava la portabilità delle armi. In tutti gli Stati un cittadino, non so degli stranieri, può girare con una pistola o meglio con un fucile!!!!!!!!! Non sono fuori di testa? Nel Texas era reato la sodomia, la corte suprema nel 2003 (DUEMILATRE) aboli' la legge. Con la nuova interpretazione della costituzione alcuni stati potrebbero legiferare punendo i rapporti tra lo stesso sesso. Questi sono fuori come un balcone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


È un sistema diverso in cui la giurisprudenza è basata sulle sentenze.


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Una legge implica sempre una rinuncia a qualcosa. In questo caso mi chiedo il senso di decidere per una madre.


magari perchè una madre se si sente appoggiata a vari livelli, anche statali e locali, decide di non abortire.   ogni tanto andrebbe ricordato quale sia il titolo della 194


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il punto è questo.
> Un feto di 6 mesi sopravvive fuori dall’utero, è un bambino.


Lo deciderà la madre. Non io e non tu. Anzi lo decide un legislatore.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> magari perchè una madre se si sente appoggiata a vari livelli, anche statali e locali, decide di non abortire.   ogni tanto andrebbe ricordato quale sia il titolo della 194


che decida lei cosa vuol fare. Per me deve essere lasciata libera.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lo deciderà la madre. Non io e non tu. Anzi lo decide un legislatore.


Per me una legge che ponga limiti è indispensabile in qualsiasi campo.


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> che decida lei cosa vuol fare. Per me deve essere lasciata libera.


no.   ricordo che quello che porta in grembo non è un monopattino elettrico o un ricciocorno schiottoso.  è un bambino in formazione.  

oltretutto, negare il supporto alla donna postparto, significa negarle la possibilità di scegliere davvero liberamente


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me una legge che ponga limiti è indispensabile in qualsiasi campo.


Per te che non ti sai gestire, la ritengo utile anche io, Qualcuno ti deve pur dire cosa devi fare.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.   ricordo che quello che porta in grembo non è un monopattino elettrico o un ricciocorno schiottoso.  è un bambino in formazione.
> oltretutto, negare il supporto alla donna postparto, significa negarle la possibilità di scegliere davvero liberamente


e’ un feto, un incontro tra uno spermatozoo è un ovulo, questo per me.
per altri invece è già un bambino.
ma a me di cosa sia o di come venga considerato interessa nulla, anche se si cerca di farmi deviare su altri argomenti, come la seconda frase della tua risposta.
io sto battendo sulla libertà suprema che una donna dovrebbe poter avere in questo contesto.
nientaltro.


----------



## bull63 (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un sistema diverso in cui la giurisprudenza è basata sulle sentenze.


No, la nuova interpretazione della corta suprema vuole abolire anche il principio di basarsi su sentenze pregresse. Dichiarazione del suo decano


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> e’ un feto, un incontro tra uno spermatozoo è un ovulo, questo per me.
> per altri invece è già un bambino.
> ma a me di cosa sia o di come venga considerato interessa nulla, anche se si cerca di farmi deviare su altri argomenti, come la seconda frase della tua risposta.
> io sto battendo sulla libertà suprema che una donna dovrebbe poter avere in questo contesto.
> nientaltro.


l'incontro tra ovulo e spermatozoo è la blastula.  se si parla di feto, in termini popolari s'intende un bambino in fieri che non sarebbe ancora in grado di sopravvivere al di fuori del grembo materno.

la libertà suprema NON esiste.   ogni libertà individuale si scontra inevitabilmente con quelle degli altri.  in questo caso, col diritto del nascituro a non venire ucciso così agggratisse.

e chi scrive crede nelle libertà negative, quindi abbi fede (e speranza e carità)


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> No, la nuova interpretazione della corta suprema vuole abolire anche il principio di basarsi su sentenze pregresse. Dichiarazione del suo decano


abolire lo stare decisis significa passare ad un sistema di civil law che è del tutto alieno alla tradizione angloamericana.   a meno che si voglia la seconda guerra civile


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'incontro tra ovulo e spermatozoo è la blastula.  se si parla di feto, in termini popolari s'intende un bambino in fieri che non sarebbe ancora in grado di sopravvivere al di fuori del grembo materno.
> 
> la libertà suprema NON esiste.   ogni libertà individuale si scontra inevitabilmente con quelle degli altri.  in questo caso, col diritto del nascituro a non venire ucciso così agggratisse.
> 
> e chi scrive crede nelle libertà negative, quindi abbi fede (e speranza e carità)


Sarà nascituro quando nasce.


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sarà nascituro quando nasce.


quando nasce è neonato.   si dice nascituro apposta.   è un latinismo che rende bene l'idea


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> quando nasce è neonato.   si dice nascituro apposta.   è un latinismo che rende bene l'idea


Va bene, chiamalo pure neonato.
Poco cambia.
Ci si va a concentrare su un sacco di argomenti come se si cerca di dare importanza a cose diverse da quello che scrivo dall’inizio.
Che poi maschi si mettano pure a sindacare su cose soli femminile mi fa abbastanza ridere.
Anni fa leggevo Questa scritta sui muri “l‘utero è mio e me lo gestisco io”. 
Perfettamente d’accordo.


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Va bene, chiamalo pure neonato.
> Poco cambia.
> Ci si va a concentrare su un sacco di argomenti come se si cerca di dare importanza a cose diverse da quello che scrivo dall’inizio.
> Che poi maschi si mettano pure a sindacare su cose soli femminile mi fa abbastanza ridere.
> ...


l'utero sì.  quello che c'è dentro no.   ti si è già risposto varie volte che quello che sostieni tu, non esiste.   vedi che puoi fare


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per te che non ti sai gestire, la ritengo utile anche io, Qualcuno ti deve pur dire cosa devi fare.


Io mi gestisco benissimo.
Ma sono consapevole di non essere né io né nessun altro la misura di tutte le cose e che tutti devono essere tutelati, anche coloro che non possono farlo da sé. A parte che un mondo senza regole sarebbe il caos.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> No, la nuova interpretazione della corta suprema vuole abolire anche il principio di basarsi su sentenze pregresse. Dichiarazione del suo decano


Credo che sia difficile da capire anche questo.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'utero sì.  quello che c'è dentro no.   ti si è già risposto varie volte che quello che sostieni tu, non esiste.   vedi che puoi fare


Difatti, se noti, mai ho scritto che esiste ma ho solo parlato di quello che secondo me dovrebbe essere. Ciò che esiste e‘ che si va a legiferare su tutto con il risultato che poi nasce il mercato nero. E vale nell’aborto, come nell’installazione degli impianti a gas. Troppe norme generano solo evasioni e illeciti.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi gestisco benissimo.
> Ma sono consapevole di non essere né io né nessun altro la misura di tutte le cose e che tutti devono essere tutelati, anche coloro che non possono farlo da sé. A parte che un mondo senza regole sarebbe il caos.


Concedere la liberta ad una donna di gestire il suo feto fino alla nascita, sarebbe il caos?


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Difatti, se noti, mai ho scritto che esiste ma ho solo parlato di quello che secondo me dovrebbe essere. Ciò che esiste e‘ che si va a legiferare su tutto con il risultato che poi nasce il mercato nero. E vale nell’aborto, come nell’installazione degli impianti a gas. Troppe norme generano solo evasioni e illeciti.


non sono comunista quindi non ho il normativismo compulsivo.   sarebbe sempre possibile scrivere una legge comprensibile anche agli scemi.  se confronti la parte generale del codice penale italiano del 1930 con la parte speciale scritta dopo, capisci anche visivamente cosa intendo


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Concedere la liberta ad una donna di gestire il suo feto fino alla nascita, sarebbe il caos?


se c'è un momento nella vita di una donna in cui ha più bisogno di non dover fare tutto da sola è proprio la gravidanza


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sono comunista quindi non ho il normativismo compulsivo.   sarebbe sempre possibile scrivere una legge comprensibile anche agli scemi.  se confronti la parte generale del codice penale italiano del 1930 con la parte speciale scritta dopo, capisci anche visivamente cosa intendo


Va bene ci proverò.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se c'è un momento nella vita di una donna in cui ha più bisogno di non dover fare tutto da sola è proprio la gravidanza


Che vada aiutata a decidere concordo. Che vada obbligata a decidere cose su cui non è daccordo no.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Concedere la liberta ad una donna di gestire il suo feto fino alla nascita, sarebbe il caos?


Ha già provato perplesso a spiegare.
La società nasce quando si stabiliscono regole. La nostra società attuale comporta un welfare che comprende la tutela della salute dei suoi componenti, tra l’altro non solo i cittadini. 
Non si lascia morire nessuno nemmeno se ha tentato il suicidio.
La maternità e la gravidanza sono tutelate e viene tutelata la salute della donna e del nascituro a spese di tutti. Quindi la comunità ha il diritto e il dovere di stabilire regole.
Non stabilirle vuol dire che ognuno fa come gli pare, ma a spese proprie e senza tutela.
È inconcepibile ciò che dici. Roba da quattordicenne prima di aver iniziato a studiare filosofia, figuriamoci diritto.


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

questo è l'articolo 1 della L.194/78

_Lo Stato garantisce il diritto alla procreazione cosciente e responsabile, riconosce il valore sociale della maternità e tutela la vita umana dal suo inizio._ _L'interruzione volontaria della gravidanza, di cui alla presente legge, non è mezzo per il controllo delle nascite._ _Lo Stato, le regioni e gli enti locali, nell'ambito delle proprie funzioni e competenze, promuovono e sviluppano i servizi socio-sanitari, nonché altre iniziative necessarie per evitare che l'aborto sia usato ai fini della limitazione delle nascite._ 

parvemi essere ancora vigente.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha già provato perplesso a spiegare.
> La società nasce quando si stabiliscono regole. La nostra società attuale comporta un welfare che comprende la tutela della salute dei suoi componenti, tra l’altro non solo i cittadini.
> Non si lascia morire nessuno nemmeno se ha tentato il suicidio.
> La maternità e la gravidanza sono tutelate e viene tutelata la salute della donna e del nascituro a spese di tutti. Quindi la comunità ha il diritto e il dovere di stabilire regole.
> ...


tutti paroloni, argomentoni, tuttavia se una donna in cinta al settimo mese decide di non volerlo più far nascere, dal mio punto di vista ne ha totale facoltà.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo è l'articolo 1 della L.194/78
> 
> _Lo Stato garantisce il diritto alla procreazione cosciente e responsabile, riconosce il valore sociale della maternità e tutela la vita umana dal suo inizio._ _L'interruzione volontaria della gravidanza, di cui alla presente legge, non è mezzo per il controllo delle nascite._ _Lo Stato, le regioni e gli enti locali, nell'ambito delle proprie funzioni e competenze, promuovono e sviluppano i servizi socio-sanitari, nonché altre iniziative necessarie per evitare che l'aborto sia usato ai fini della limitazione delle nascite._
> 
> parvemi essere ancora vigente.


Promuovere non significa obbligare, giusto?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> tutti paroloni, argomentoni, tuttavia se una donna in cinta al settimo mese decide di non volerlo più far nascere, dal mio punto di vista ne ha totale facoltà.


Stai provocando.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai provocando.


Fossimo ad un tavolo io da una parte e tu e perplesso dall’altra con in mezzo un po’ da bere e due stuzzichini capiresti che non è vero. Però se ti piace crederlo fai pure. A me non piace far cambiare idea alle persone.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fossimo ad un tavolo io da una parte e tu e perplesso dall’altra con in mezzo un po’ da bere e due stuzzichini capiresti che non è vero. Però se ti piace crederlo fai pure. A me non piace far cambiare idea alle persone.


Se non provochi, non sei in grado di considerare gli interessi contrapposti.


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Promuovere non significa obbligare, giusto?


significa indirizzare la scelta.   checchè ne dicano i fabianisti, lo scopo di ogni forma di vita è di crescere e moltiplicarsi.   e vale anche per l'uomo.

se poi vuoi fare il sessantottino fuori tempo massimo, ok


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> significa indirizzare la scelta.   checchè ne dicano i fabianisti, lo scopo di ogni forma di vita è di crescere e moltiplicarsi.   e vale anche per l'uomo.
> se poi vuoi fare il sessantottino fuori tempo massimo, ok


dire cose contrarie al vostro sentire si chiama essere sessantottini?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> dire cose contrarie al vostro sentire si chiama essere sessantottini?


Guarda che stai facendo fare il compromesso  storico tra me e Perplesso.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non provochi, non sei in grado di considerare gli interessi contrapposti.


Io considero bene quello dite e comprendo il vostro punto di vista. Se noti, non vi accuso di provocare, non vi accuso di essere sessantottini o di non capire. Semplicemente scrivo il mio pensiero, che siccome non si allinea con il tuo, allora divento provocatore.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che stai facendo fare il compromesso  storico tra me e Perplesso.


Tradurre questa frase. Non la capisco. In termini semplici possibilmente.


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> dire cose contrarie al vostro sentire si chiama essere sessantottini?


se mi dici che l'acqua brucia ed il fuoco bagna, non è che vai contro il mio sentire


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo è l'articolo 1 della L.194/78
> 
> _Lo Stato garantisce il diritto alla procreazione cosciente e responsabile, riconosce il valore sociale della maternità e tutela la vita umana dal suo inizio._ _L'interruzione volontaria della gravidanza, di cui alla presente legge, non è mezzo per il controllo delle nascite._ _Lo Stato, le regioni e gli enti locali, nell'ambito delle proprie funzioni e competenze, promuovono e sviluppano i servizi socio-sanitari, nonché altre iniziative necessarie per evitare che l'aborto sia usato ai fini della limitazione delle nascite._
> 
> parvemi essere ancora vigente.


Il problema è quando vuoi abortire e non come mezzo anticoncezionale 
Tante belle parole scritte, poi devi passare interrogatori che manco alla CIA ti fanno


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se mi dici che l'acqua brucia ed il fuoco bagna, non è che vai contro il mio sentire


Certo, ma noi stiamo parlando di libertà individuali della donna.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

pinco ti volevo fare una domanda...in una situazione come quella di Edo non mettere limiti di tempo per fare un aborto aiuta una donna?


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il problema è quando vuoi abortire e non come mezzo anticoncezionale
> Tante belle parole scritte, poi devi passare interrogatori che manco alla CIA ti fanno


se parliamo di aborto terapeutico, è un altro livello.   gli interrogstori non sono eliminabili.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> pinco ti volevo fare una domanda...in una situazione come quella di Edo non mettere limiti di tempo per fare un aborto aiuta una donna?


Il post di Edo, non lo leggo dal mio ultimo intervento che risale a mesi fa.
Mai scritto che debba aiutare o meno una donna, bensì che ogni donna debba avere piena libertà di decidere in autonomia il futuro o il non futuro del feto che porta in grembo. Nientaltro. Che decida lei come far procedere la propria gravidanza, che sia di Edo o non di Edo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se parliamo di aborto terapeutico, è un altro livello.   gli interrogstori non sono eliminabili.





perplesso ha detto:


> se parliamo di aborto terapeutico, è un altro livello.   gli interrogstori non sono eliminabili.


Ma anche nelle prime 12 settimane e non terapeutico. Tu puoi essere convinta ma fanno di tutto per farti sentire una merda o farti cambiare idea 
La mia amica, già detto, è dovuta andare in un’altra regione dove nessuno ha fatto domande


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma anche nelle prime 12 settimane e non terapeutico. Tu puoi essere convinta ma fanno di tutto per farti sentire una merda o farti cambiare idea
> La mia amica, già detto, è dovuta andare in un’altra regione dove nessuno ha fatto domande


lo scopo della 194 è promuovere la maternità.   non l'aborto.  ho postato l'art.1 apposta.   nell'altra regione evidentemente non hanno letto la legge


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il post di Edo, non lo leggo dal mio ultimo intervento che risale a mesi fa.
> Mai scritto che debba aiutare o meno una donna, bensì che ogni donna debba avere piena libertà di decidere in autonomia il futuro o il non futuro del feto che porta in grembo. Nientaltro. Che decida lei come far procedere la propria gravidanza, che sia di Edo o non di Edo.


é questo il problema...diamo per scontato che sia la donna a voler abortire ma spesso capita che sia il compagno o comunque le persone che ha intorno a chiederle di abortire...il togliere il limite temporale porterebbe questa situazione di stress avanti nel tempo...ti rendi conto lo strazio?
Io sono una donna ed ho affrontato 2 gravidanze, ti assicuro che se una donna non vuole diventare mamma lo capisce nel breve periodo, non ha bisogno di mesi per decidere...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo scopo della 194 è promuovere la maternità.   non l'aborto.  ho postato l'art.1 apposta.   nell'altra regione evidentemente non hanno letto la legge


Evidentemente nell’altra regione hanno capito quanto sia difficile questa scelta e l’accanimento non è necessario perché  aumenta solo il senso di colpa. La donna ha bisogno di essere accompagnata nel modo più sereno possibile ok una scelta così difficile non il contrario 
Anche perché poi il bambino è suo e non è che questi geni che tentano di convincerti te lo mantengono o vivono con te


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Evidentemente nell’altra regione hanno capito quanto sia difficile questa scelta e l’accanimento non è necessario perché  aumenta solo il senso di colpa. La donna ha bisogno di essere accompagnata nel modo più sereno possibile ok una scelta così difficile non il contrario
> Anche perché poi il bambino è suo e non è che questi geni che tentano di convincerti te lo mantengono o vivono con te


Ni, propongo anche affidi o altro. 
Insomma , alla fine si concentrano più sul nascituro


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Evidentemente nell’altra regione hanno capito quanto sia difficile questa scelta e l’accanimento non è necessario perché  aumenta solo il senso di colpa. La donna ha bisogno di essere accompagnata nel modo più sereno possibile ok una scelta così difficile non il contrario
> Anche perché poi il bambino è suo e non è che questi geni che tentano di convincerti te lo mantengono o vivono con te


la procedura è quella.   sono 30 anni almeno che sento dire cambiamo la legge, poi però chissà perchè alla fine questa va bene.  quindi che prima di tutto ci si decida.

se questa legge è perfetta così com'è, non vi lamentate degli obbiettori e delle procedure.   se non sono più al passo coi tempi, affrontiamo sta riforma.

se poi qualcuno teme una svolta mississipiana nel rimettere in discussione la 194, deve prendersela col comune sentire popolare.


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Evidentemente nell’altra regione hanno capito quanto sia difficile questa scelta e l’accanimento non è necessario perché  aumenta solo il senso di colpa. La donna ha bisogno di essere accompagnata nel modo più sereno possibile ok una scelta così difficile non il contrario
> Anche perché poi il bambino è suo e non è che questi geni che tentano di convincerti te lo mantengono o vivono con te


E allora secondo te sarebbe accettabile, umanamente intendo, abortire un nascituro all'ottavo mese come è stato ipotizzato?
Da donna intendo e al di là delle regole stabilito per legge.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ni, propongo anche affidi o altro.
> Insomma , alla fine si concentrano più sul nascituro


Appunto
Io penserei alla donna in quel momento
Non c’è bisogno di farla sentire una merda


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E allora secondo te sarebbe accettabile, umanamente intendo, abortire un nascituro all'ottavo mese come è stato ipotizzato?
> Da donna intendo e al di là delle regole stabilito per legge.


Sto parlando di quello che avviene ora nei termine di legge. 
all’ottavo mese direi di no a meno di patologie gravissime che non si sono rese visibili prima


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E allora secondo te sarebbe accettabile, umanamente intendo, abortire un nascituro all'ottavo mese come è stato ipotizzato?
> Da donna intendo e al di là delle regole stabilito per legge.


le regole hanno un loro perchè.    l'obiezione di coscienza in pratica consiste nel fatto che l'obiettore può rifiutarsi d'indurre il travaglio.

tutta l'assistenza precedente e successiva non rientra nel diritto all'obiezione e costituisce reato, se viene negata.   un nascituro all'ottavo mese se immediatamente assistito è in grado di sopravvivere.     quindi non si può parlare di aborto all'ottavo mese, ma di nascita forzata.  che potrebbe anche venire considerata come consenso all'adozione per facta concludentia.

il che taglierebbe la testa al toro.   la donna non sarà costretta a tenere un figlio che non vuole ed il bambino verrà adottato.   mi pare semplice


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> é questo il problema...diamo per scontato che sia la donna a voler abortire ma spesso capita che sia il compagno o comunque le persone che ha intorno a chiederle di abortire...il togliere il limite temporale porterebbe questa situazione di stress avanti nel tempo...ti rendi conto lo strazio?
> Io sono una donna ed ho affrontato 2 gravidanze, ti assicuro che se una donna non vuole diventare mamma lo capisce nel breve periodo, non ha bisogno di mesi per decidere...


Beh avanti nel tempo, alla fine son 9 mesi.
Quindi tu ne fai una questione di stress nel caso siano uomini a non volere il figlio? Giusto? Questo è un altro punto di vista rispetto a quello di perplesso e brunetta. 
Tu dici: se si decide si decide subito, se non decidi subito te lo tieni, sia che tu lo voglia o meno. Giusto?


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> le regole hanno un loro perchè.    l'obiezione di coscienza in pratica consiste nel fatto che l'obiettore può rifiutarsi d'indurre il travaglio.
> 
> tutta l'assistenza precedente e successiva non rientra nel diritto all'obiezione e costituisce reato, se viene negata.   un nascituro all'ottavo mese se immediatamente assistito è in grado di sopravvivere.     quindi non si può parlare di aborto all'ottavo mese, ma di nascita forzata.  che potrebbe anche venire considerata come consenso all'adozione per facta concludentia.
> 
> il che taglierebbe la testa al toro.   la donna non sarà costretta a tenere un figlio che non vuole ed il bambino verrà adottato.   mi pare semplice


ma infatti...c'è pieno il mondo di coppie che desidererebbero un figlio che non viene...


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> esiste la contraccezione, così come esiste l'adozione


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sto parlando di quello che avviene ora nei termine di legge.
> all’ottavo mese direi di no a meno di patologie gravissime che non si sono rese visibili prima


E per cui la madre decide di non voler diventare madre di un figlio amorfo, menoMato, da abbandonare in un cottolengo qualunque. Perché qua son tutti favorevoli alla vita se cazzi e mazzi restano di chi partorisce, giusto? Sposo sempre di piu la linea delle 4 amniocentesi della mia signora.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Beh avanti nel tempo, alla fine son 9 mesi.
> Quindi tu ne fai una questione di stress nel caso siano uomini a non volere il figlio? Giusto? Questo è un altro punto di vista rispetto a quello di perplesso e brunetta.
> Tu dici: se si decide si decide subito, se non decidi subito te lo tieni, sia che tu lo voglia o meno. Giusto?


si, per me è così...nel momento che resto incinta sono responsabile di una vita che mi sta crescendo dentro...chiamala come vuoi ma sempre una vita è...mi potrò almeno prendere il peso di decidere in fretta? non ci sono poi molte alternative a complicare la scelta...un figlio o lo vuoi oppure no...


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E per cui la madre decide di non voler diventare madre di un figlio amorfo, menoMato, da abbandonare in un cottolengo qualunque. Perché qua son tutti favorevoli alla vita se cazzi e mazzi restano di chi partorisce, giusto? Sposo sempre di piu la linea delle 4 amniocentesi della mia signora.


siamo andati avanti per tipo 1500 anni con la ruota degli esposti.   e l'adozione è uno degli istituti giuridici più vecchi del mondo.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> si, per me è così...nel momento che resto incinta sono responsabile di una vita che mi sta crescendo dentro...chiamala come vuoi ma sempre una vita è...mi potrò almeno prendere il peso di decidere in fretta? non ci sono poi molte alternative a complicare la scelta...un figlio o lo vuoi oppure no...


Nel volerlo, è tuo diritto volerlo anche sano. Oppure non volerlo malato. Giusto?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> siamo andati avanti per tipo 1500 anni con la ruota degli esposti.   e l'adozione è uno degli istituti giuridici più vecchi del mondo.


Concordo con te, vorrei solo sia una scelta della lei è non di decani e corti supreme.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> siamo andati avanti per tipo 1500 anni con la ruota degli esposti.   e l'adozione è uno degli istituti giuridici più vecchi del mondo.


Certo perché c’è la fila di persone che vogliono adottare bambini con problemi seri. Non è più probabile che restino a vita in strutture vero?
Dopodiché pensi che se decido di dare in adozione trovo tutta questa gente che mi assiste senza farmi sentire una merda? Pensi che abbia la stessa assistenza di una donna che partorisce un figlio che terrà ? E non parlo di assistenza medica


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> siamo andati avanti per tipo 1500 anni con la ruota degli esposti.   e l'adozione è uno degli istituti giuridici più vecchi del mondo.


E l a ruota  c è ancora....


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

cmq io conosco un ragazzo nato con idrocefalo e spina bifida, operato da piccolo al momento è solo un po' zoppo, è un bel ragazzo, intelligente, laureato e sta dando esame da avvocato e da notaio


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cmq io conosco un ragazzo nato con idrocefalo e spina bifida, operato da piccolo al momento è solo un po' zoppo, è un bel ragazzo, intelligente, laureato e sta dando esame da avvocato e da notaio


Ma nessuno dice che non sia possibile o che bisogna abortire. Ognuno sceglie per se. Tanta stima per chi tiene un figlio con problemi seri e decida la vita a lui.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nel volerlo, è tuo diritto volerlo anche sano. Oppure non volerlo malato. Giusto?


io sono un caso un po' particolare...io non ce l'avrei fatta a praticare l'aborto neppure fosse stato malato...questo per la prima, per la seconda avrei acconsentito fosse stata malata ad abortire per non lasciare il peso della mia decisione alla sorella...questi sono stati i miei pensieri quando sono rimasta incinta...per me la mamma resta sempre l'unica difesa che ha il bambino che deve nascere...l'istinto naturale dovrebbe portare a difendere il figlio sempre e comunque, non riesco a pensare come una donna che ha portato nel grembo un figlio 7/8 mesi e  che lo ha sentito muovere riesca a decidere di abortire...scusa ma questa cosa va contro a tutto il mio modo di essere.


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma nessuno dice che non sia possibile o che bisogna abortire. Ognuno sceglie per se. Tanta stima per chi tiene un figlio con problemi seri e decida la vita a lui.


era solo per dire che non sempre i problemi seri alla nascita poi inficiano la crescita e la realizzazione personale di un figlio e neanche di un genitore


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma nessuno dice che non sia possibile o che bisogna abortire. Ognuno sceglie per se. Tanta stima per chi tiene un figlio con problemi seri e decida la vita a lui.


Esatto devono essere scelte consapevoli che non tutti siamo in grado di fare. Ma appunto scelte e non imposizioni.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma nessuno dice che non sia possibile o che bisogna abortire. Ognuno sceglie per se. Tanta stima per chi tiene un figlio con problemi seri e decida la vita a lui.


Tanta stima a chi decide di non tenerlo. Anche.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Esatto devono essere scelte consapevoli che non tutti siamo in grado di fare. Ma appunto scelte e non imposizioni.


No, qui alcuni dicono che sia giusto imporre.


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Concordo con te, vorrei solo sia una scelta della lei è non di decani e corti supreme.


ed io vorrei bombardare Pisamerda, visitare la terra di Mezzo e dormire 17 ore al giorno.    il livello di realizzabilità è il medesimo


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo perché c’è la fila di persone che vogliono adottare bambini con problemi seri. Non è più probabile che restino a vita in strutture vero?
> Dopodiché pensi che se decido di dare in adozione* trovo tutta questa gente che mi assiste senza farmi sentire una merda?* Pensi che abbia la stessa assistenza di una donna che partorisce un figlio che terrà ? E non parlo di assistenza medica


E perciò tu (tu generico) ti libereresti i tuo futuro figlio perchè c'è qualcuno che potrebbe farti sentire una merda, in pratica.
Onestamente a me sembra un po pochetto eh, non credi?

Il problema di fondo comunque di tutta questa discussione è che alcune persone tendono a dare dignità umana al nascituro, altre no.
E' indicativo che da qualcuno sia considerato meno di caccola in balia dell'arbitrio della madre, che poi vorrei vedere quale madre nella pratica., nella realtà, abortisce con leggerezza.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tradurre questa frase. Non la capisco. In termini semplici possibilmente.


Io e Perplesso abbiamo in comune solo il mare, ma ci stai facendo andare d’accordo.


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo perché c’è la fila di persone che vogliono adottare bambini con problemi seri. Non è più probabile che restino a vita in strutture vero?
> Dopodiché pensi che se decido di dare in adozione trovo tutta questa gente che mi assiste senza farmi sentire una merda? Pensi che abbia la stessa assistenza di una donna che partorisce un figlio che terrà ? E non parlo di assistenza medica


parvemi di aver scritto in cosa consiste materialmente l'obiezione di coscienza.  che ci sia gente che ci marcia sopra, non ne ho mai dubitato.

il che non vuol letteralmente dire che si deve buttare il bambino con l'acqua sporca


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> era solo per dire che non sempre i problemi seri alla nascita poi inficiano la crescita e la realizzazione personale di un figlio e neanche di un genitore


Se portiamo i casi personali, poi ognuno porta il suo come dice Brunetta per altri ambiti i casi personali non fanno statistiche. Anni fa ebbi la possibilità di soggiornare per ”ragioni umanitarie” al cottolengo di Torino. Anni in cui esami approfonditi sul DNA del nascituro non venivano fatti. Esperienza che suggerirei a tutti i legiferanti di fare.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io e Perplesso abbiamo in comune solo il mare, ma ci stai facendo andare d’accordo.


Un amore nato sui banchi del forum….


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò tu (tu generico) ti libereresti i tuo futuro figlio perchè c'è qualcuno che potrebbe farti sentire una merda, in pratica.
> Onestamente a me sembra un po pochetto eh, non credi?
> 
> Il problema di fondo comunque di tutta questa discussione è che alcune persone tendono a dare dignità umana al nascituro, altre no.
> E' indicativo che da qualcuno sia considerato meno di caccola in balia dell'arbitrio della madre, che poi vorrei vedere quale madre nella pratica., nella realtà, abortisce con leggerezza.


un aborto è fisicamente devastante per qualsiasi donna.   se hai mai parlato con chi l'ha subito, ti dirà questo.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> io sono un caso un po' particolare...io non ce l'avrei fatta a praticare l'aborto neppure fosse stato malato...questo per la prima, per la seconda avrei acconsentito fosse stata malata ad abortire per non lasciare il peso della mia decisione alla sorella...questi sono stati i miei pensieri quando sono rimasta incinta...per me la mamma resta sempre l'unica difesa che ha il bambino che deve nascere...l'istinto naturale dovrebbe portare a difendere il figlio sempre e comunque, non riesco a pensare come una donna che ha portato nel grembo un figlio 7/8 mesi e  che lo ha sentito muovere riesca a decidere di abortire...scusa ma questa cosa va contro a tutto il mio modo di essere.


Io un tempo la pensavo come te. Poi avendo avuto molto vicino una persona con un figlio disabile, ho cambiato idea perché poi è comunque un grande dolore, resterà solo, i genitori muoiono di solito prima.
sicuramente lo avrei deciso nei primi mesi ma è uno dei casi in cui sono favorevole senza dubbi all’aborto e una scelta che nessuna mamma dovrebbe mai fare.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed io vorrei bombardare Pisamerda, visitare la terra di Mezzo e dormire 17 ore al giorno.    il livello di realizzabilità è il medesimo


Non esattamente, ma se ti piace crederlo fai pure.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò tu (tu generico) ti libereresti i tuo futuro figlio perchè c'è qualcuno che potrebbe farti sentire una merda, in pratica.
> Onestamente a me sembra un po pochetto eh, non credi?
> 
> Il problema di fondo comunque di tutta questa discussione è che alcune persone tendono a dare dignità umana al nascituro, altre no.
> E' indicativo che da qualcuno sia considerato meno di caccola in balia dell'arbitrio della madre, che poi vorrei vedere quale madre nella pratica., nella realtà, abortisce con leggerezza.


Ti posso assicurare che invece ci sono...ed è per questo che occorrono leggi per regolamentare il tutto...perché la mamma degli imbecilli è sempre incinta (tanto per restare in tema).


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> un aborto è fisicamente devastante per qualsiasi donna.   se hai mai parlato con chi l'ha subito, ti dirà questo.


Mi figlia lavora in maternità - ginecologia, giusto per capirsi...


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io un tempo la pensavo come te. Poi avendo avuto molto vicino una persona con un figlio disabile, ho cambiato idea perché poi è comunque un grande dolore, resterà solo, i genitori muoiono di solito prima.
> sicuramente lo avrei deciso nei primi mesi ma è uno dei casi in cui sono favorevole senza dubbi all’aborto e una scelta che nessuna mamma dovrebbe mai fare.


Assolutamente d'accordo con te...se una non se la sente fa bene a farlo...ma nei limiti di tempo regolari....


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi figlia lavora in maternità - ginecologia, giusto per capirsi...


Io ho una mia carissima amica che ci lavora e a detta sua ci sono delle donne che usano l'aborto come metodo contraccettivo...e con questo chiudiamo il discorso che sinceramente mi sta venendo il vomito.


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io un tempo la pensavo come te. Poi avendo avuto molto vicino una persona con un figlio disabile, ho cambiato idea perché poi è comunque un grande dolore, resterà solo, i genitori muoiono di solito prima.
> sicuramente lo avrei deciso nei primi mesi ma è uno dei casi in cui sono favorevole senza dubbi all’aborto e una scelta che nessuna mamma dovrebbe mai fare.


ma molte disabilità non si vedono fino alla nascita, a parte malformazioni o problemi genetici che si trovano con esami del DNA o amnio/villocentesi, se il bambino ha un ritardo mentale, è sordo, cieco, autistico o altro, lo scopri solo dopo la nascita


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed io vorrei bombardare Pisamerda, visitare la terra di Mezzo e dormire 17 ore al giorno.    il livello di realizzabilità è il medesimo


E io... immagina.
Ma non si può.
Esaltare la volontà individuale è onnipotenza infantile.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò tu (tu generico) ti libereresti i tuo futuro figlio perchè c'è qualcuno che potrebbe farti sentire una merda, in pratica.
> Onestamente a me sembra un po pochetto eh, non credi?
> 
> Il problema di fondo comunque di tutta questa discussione è che alcune persone tendono a dare dignità umana al nascituro, altre no.
> E' indicativo che da qualcuno sia considerato meno di caccola in balia dell'arbitrio della madre, che poi vorrei vedere quale madre nella pratica., nella realtà, abortisce con leggerezza.


No no il contrario. Sei decisa ad abortire e fanno il possibile per farti sentire una merda. Poi se ci riescono lo tieni e a quel punto sono cavoli tuoi


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io ho una mia carissima amica che ci lavora e a detta sua ci sono delle donne che usano l'aborto come metodo contraccettivo...e con questo chiudiamo il discorso che sinceramente mi sta venendo il vomito.


Questo non lo trovo giusto, anche perché esistono molti sistemi contraccettivi.
Ma soprattutto come è possibile abortire così come se fosse una passeggiata?!
Il problema è che per colpa di qualche idiota, passatemi il termine ci rimettiamo tutti.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma molte disabilità non si vedono fino alla nascita, a parte malformazioni o problemi genetici che si trovano con esami del DNA o amnio/villocentesi, se il bambino ha un ritardo mentale, è sordo, cieco, autistico o altro, lo scopri solo dopo la nascita


omicron e che problemi ci sono???...si buttano e ce ne facciamo uno perfetto!!!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> parvemi di aver scritto in cosa consiste materialmente l'obiezione di coscienza.  che ci sia gente che ci marcia sopra, non ne ho mai dubitato.
> 
> il che non vuol letteralmente dire che si deve buttare il bambino con l'acqua sporca


Non parlo di obiettori di coscienza 
Per esperienza, non mia ma di amiche, la procedura per arrivare all’aborto è difficile e gestita  in maniera pessima . Quando poi si tratta di aborto terapeutico peggio mi sento. Se è un mio diritto abortire non vedo perché devo passare le forche per riuscire a farlo. Come se una lo facesse con animo leggero


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non parlo di obiettori di coscienza
> Per esperienza, non mia ma di amiche, la procedura per arrivare all’aborto è difficile e gestita  in maniera pessima . Quando poi si tratta di aborto terapeutico peggio mi sento. Se è un mio diritto abortire non vedo perché devo passare le forche per riuscire a farlo. Come se una lo facesse con animo leggero


Concordo. Se è un mio diritto, caro medico di base, mi fai l’impegnativa, vado e faccio. E poche domande inutili che a te medico deve interessare meno di zero. Se è un mio diritto. Ma lo è davvero?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> omicron e che problemi ci sono???...si buttano e ce ne facciamo uno perfetto!!!


....detta così suona proprio brutta....

Ti faccio un esempio...
Ti dicono alla 12 settimana che tuo figlio ha una trisomia 18...che è una patologia contraria alla vita...
Che è già miracoloso che tu non l abbia perso prima...
Ti suggeriscono di abortire perché probabilmente non arrivi a fine gravidanza o nella " migliore" delle ipotesi partorisci ma muore entro l anno perché totalmente malformato...(e ovviamente con 3 Mila patologie)...
Tu cosa fai?
Esci dallo studio medico felice come una Pasqua?
No esci dallo studio medico devastata....col cuore fuori dal petto fatto a pezzi ..
Hai solo voglia tu di morire....
Te lo assicuro è la cosa peggiore che ti possono dire quando sei incinta 
....
Però  per chi non ci è passato è facile parlare....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò tu (tu generico) ti libereresti i tuo futuro figlio perchè c'è qualcuno che potrebbe farti sentire una merda, in pratica.
> Onestamente a me sembra un po pochetto eh, non credi?
> 
> Il problema di fondo comunque di tutta questa discussione è che alcune persone tendono a dare dignità umana al nascituro, altre no.
> E' indicativo che da qualcuno sia considerato meno di caccola in balia dell'arbitrio della madre, che poi vorrei vedere quale madre nella pratica., nella realtà, abortisce con leggerezza.


Purtroppo ci sono quelle che rimangono incinte con leggerezza e abortiscono con leggerezza.
Ci sono quelle che, pur avendo fatto una scelta ponderata, si portano un peso tutta la vita.
Le sensibilità e i valori sono diversi e anche l’intelligenza per comprendere le situazioni. Ti pare che la madre di Fortuna fosse consapevole di tutto?
Ma gli adulti possono fare ciò che vogliono dei bambini? Fino a quando?
Bisogna aspettare che camminino?








						Omicidio della piccola Fortuna, il ginecologo conferma gli abusi. La madre: “Non ci credo”
					

La psicologa in lacrime: «La verità nei disegni dei bambini». Il padre allontanato dall’aula




					www.lastampa.it


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> omicron e che problemi ci sono???...si buttano e ce ne facciamo uno perfetto!!!


considerando che volevano autorizzare l'infanticidio entro 28 giorni dalla nascita... 


Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Questo non lo trovo giusto, anche perché esistono molti sistemi contraccettivi.
> Ma soprattutto come è possibile abortire così come se fosse una passeggiata?!
> Il problema è che per colpa di qualche idiota, passatemi il termine ci rimettiamo tutti.


ma infatti di questo stiamo parlando, purtroppo qualcuno fa finta di non voler capire


Nocciola ha detto:


> Non parlo di obiettori di coscienza
> Per esperienza, non mia ma di amiche, la procedura per arrivare all’aborto è difficile e gestita  in maniera pessima . Quando poi si tratta di aborto terapeutico peggio mi sento. Se è un mio diritto abortire non vedo perché devo passare le forche per riuscire a farlo. Come se una lo facesse con animo leggero


sì so che le donne che scelgono di abortire vengono trattate male in ospedale, per mia esperienza però i sanitari spesso sono talmente teste di cazzo, che trattano male tutti, io ho litigato con medici, infermiere e ostetriche quando è nata mia figlia, pure con quella che portava il vitto


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Questo non lo trovo giusto, anche perché esistono molti sistemi contraccettivi.
> Ma soprattutto come è possibile abortire così come se fosse una passeggiata?!
> Il problema è che per colpa di qualche idiota, passatemi il termine ci rimettiamo tutti.


Sulla seconda frase, perché non lasciarlo decidere alle future mamme? Perche queste imposizioni esterne da parte di chi spesso e volentieri nemmeno le ha vissute certe situazioni?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> aborto terapeutico


Devo fare anche la perizia psichiatrica..... Se sei oltre la 12esima settimana..


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non parlo di obiettori di coscienza
> Per esperienza, non mia ma di amiche, la procedura per arrivare all’aborto è difficile e gestita  in maniera pessima . Quando poi si tratta di aborto terapeutico peggio mi sento. Se è un mio diritto abortire non vedo perché devo passare le forche per riuscire a farlo. Come se una lo facesse con animo leggero


quando parlo di gente che ci marcia sopra, intendo soggetti che si dichiarano obbiettori solo nell'ospedale pubblico, ma che se ti rivolgi a loro nella clinica privata, ti fanno abortire anche un figlio quindicenne.

il Male esiste.   ed anche gli stronzi.    il che non inficia il ragionamento che stiamo facendo


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ....detta così suona proprio brutta....
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio...
> Ti dicono alla 12 settimana che tuo figlio ha una trisomia 18...che è una patologia contraria alla vita...
> ...


Giulia ma che domande mi fai??? Ho solo risposto in linea con alcune risposte che sono state date in precedenza...sembrava di parlare di un maglioncino che se arrivi a casa e lo trovi sporco lo riporti in negozio....


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sulla seconda frase, perché non lasciarlo decidere alle future mamme? Perche queste imposizioni esterne da parte di chi spesso e volentieri nemmeno le ha vissute certe situazioni?


vabbeh però non ti lamentare se poi uno ti dice che trolli


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sulla seconda frase, perché non lasciarlo decidere alle future mamme? Perche queste imposizioni esterne da parte di chi spesso e volentieri nemmeno le ha vissute certe situazioni?


Io sono favorevole a fare decidere alle mamme sempre.  Ho solo espresso che io non riuscirei con una tale facilità se inteso come sistema contraccettivo, non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Questo non lo trovo giusto, anche perché esistono molti sistemi contraccettivi.
> Ma soprattutto come è possibile abortire così come se fosse una passeggiata?!
> Il problema è che per colpa di qualche idiota, passatemi il termine ci rimettiamo tutti.


Ma i criteri per consentire una pratica devono essere oggettivi.
Non può essere un atto di contrizione un principio di legge. 
Si può o non si può a determinate condizioni. Poi se ci soffri o no sono fatti tuoi.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ....detta così suona proprio brutta....
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio...
> Ti dicono alla 12 settimana che tuo figlio ha una trisomia 18...che è una patologia contraria alla vita...
> ...


Devastante


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Purtroppo ci sono quelle che rimangono incinte con leggerezza e abortiscono con leggerezza.
> Ci sono quelle che, pur avendo fatto una scelta ponderata, si portano un peso tutta la vita.
> Le sensibilità e i valori sono diversi e anche l’intelligenza per comprendere le situazioni. Ti pare che la madre di Fortuna fosse consapevole di tutto?
> *Ma gli adulti possono fare ciò che vogliono dei bambini? Fino a quando?*
> ...


Sarebbe meglio qualcuno si appendesse una pietra al collo e si gettasse tra i flutti.... (Citazione autorevole)


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Giulia ma che domande mi fai??? Ho solo risposto in linea con alcune risposte che sono state date in precedenza...sembrava di parlare di un maglioncino che se arrivi a casa e lo trovi sporco lo riporti in negozio....


L ho intesa male io...mi sembrava molto ironica....e molto cattiva...
Se la tua intenzione non era quella ..chiedo venia..


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh però non ti lamentare se poi uno ti dice che trolli


E chi si lamenta? Io rispondo serenamente a tutti argomentato con le mie convinzioni senza attribuirVi epitevi vari come alcuni di voi fanno.


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ....detta così suona proprio brutta....
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio...
> Ti dicono alla 12 settimana che tuo figlio ha una trisomia 18...che è una patologia contraria alla vita...
> ...


però questa non è precisamente una IVG, ma un aborto terapeutico.   se non ci fosse stata la patologia la madre lo avrebbe tenuto con gioia, giusto?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io sono favorevole a fare decidere alle mamme sempre.  Ho solo espresso che io non riuscirei con una tale facilità se inteso come sistema contraccettivo, non so se mi spiego.


Tu hai spiegato bene. Io lascerei piena facoltà di decisione alle signore. Lo dico dall’inizio.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Devo fare anche la perizia psichiatrica..... Se sei oltre la 12esima settimana..


La perizia è per accertare che sei destabilizzata dalla situazione.
È un percorso per la tutela anche della donna che potrebbe cedere a pressioni (vedi il caso Edo).


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tu hai spiegato bene. Io lascerei piena facoltà di decisione alle signore. Lo dico dall’inizio.


ed è dall'inizio che ti si spiega che non è proprio possibile.  e seguiti a ripetere la cantilena stile goccia cinese manco fossi la scema.

credimi che abbiamo capito cosa faresti/vorresti tu.   non si può fare.  stacce.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Devo fare anche la perizia psichiatrica..... Se sei oltre la 12esima settimana..


Più o meno. Uno schifo te lo assicuro. Per non parlare del trattamento durante l’induzione del parto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> però questa non è precisamente una IVG, ma un aborto terapeutico.   se non ci fosse stata la patologia la madre lo avrebbe tenuto con gioia, giusto?


Certamente!


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed è dall'inizio che ti si spiega che non è proprio possibile.  e seguiti a ripetere la cantilena stile goccia cinese manco fossi la scema.
> 
> credimi che abbiamo capito cosa faresti/vorresti tu.   non si può fare.  stacce.


A me sta bene che non si può fare, mica sto contestando la legge.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La perizia è per accertare che sei destabilizzata dalla situazione.
> È un percorso per la tutela anche della donna che potrebbe cedere a pressioni (vedi il caso Edo).


Certo ... però non è una cosa tanto bella da fare...


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certamente!


evviva.  quindi capisci che al netto della botta emotiva, non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> evviva.  quindi capisci che al netto della botta emotiva, non è la stessa cosa.


Indubbiamente ma si stava cmq parlando delle difficoltà che si incontrano per effettuare un aborto...
Poi ho risposto a @CIRCE74 perché avevo inteso male la sua risposta ..
Cmq io sono favorevole all igv se fatta entro le 12 settimane...oltre ok solo per aborto terapeutico


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Fortunatamente vi sono le leggi e non decide ognuno per sé.
Le esperienze individuali di persone ragionevoli che hanno fatto scelte dolorose esulano dalla legislazione.
Quando in materia di leggi si fa leva sul versante emotivo è un errore e non è etico.
È ciò che è stato fatto ai tempi del referendum sull’aborto da parte di entrambi i versanti e viene fatto anche adesso negli Stati Uniti.
Per me è inaccettabile. 
Oltretutto, vedi il caso di Edo, è un sollievo per tutti non essere in un tempo in cui, ad esempio, il riconoscimento di un figlio era lasciato alla buona volontà (o peggio al trasporto sentimentale verso la madre) dell’uomo. La legge stabilisce delle responsabilità e sgombra il campo.
Anche per l’aborto i termini che stabiliscono i limiti e l’iter tutelano tutti gli interessi in campo e il diritto di tutela. 
Non ho fatto studi giuridici (a parte Se voi foste il giudice della Settimana enigmistica  ) ma per interesse personale ho letto i codici e ho partecipato a incontri pubblici con giuristi. 
Ho così imparato che la legge deve tenere conto di più interessi che, quando ci riguardano, ci sembrano superflui da una parte o dall’altra. Se siamo imprenditori ci pare che sia troppo tutelato il dipendente, se siamo dipendenti, l’imprenditore.
Non sempre la legge è perfetta e spesso si astiene da entrare in ambiti in cui non è facile emettere giudizi o quando l’incidenza di una pratica è così diffusa che proibirla porterebbe solo alla clandestinità. Su questo si basa la legislazione sulle cosiddette droghe leggere. Si pensa di liberalizzarle perché così diffuse da rendere pleonastica la proibizione. Non certo perché non rechino danni, così come l’alcol è riconosciuto come dannoso, ma allo stato attuale viene considerata inopportuna la proibizione. Per cui vi sono leggi (e ve ne saranno diverse) finalizzate alla riduzione del danno.
Chiunque sa che un embrione e poi un feto sono un bambino. Però si stabilisce che è una vita che può essere interrotta fin quando non è autonoma. Negli anni settanta, quando sono state fatte le leggi in materia, un bambino che nasceva settimino era ad altissimo rischio, oggi vi sono bambini sanissimi nati al quinto mese. È normale che si pensi in rivedere una legge che non tiene conto di queste diverse condizioni.
Anche per l’aborto terapeutico si deve tenere conto delle condizioni psicologiche della madre, perché se il criterio fosse solo quello della idoneità a una vita piena, dovrebbe essere consentito di eliminare tutti i disabili a discrezione dei parenti.


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche per l’aborto terapeutico si deve tenere conto delle condizioni psicologiche della madre, perché se il criterio fosse solo quello della idoneità a una vita piena, *dovrebbe essere consentito di eliminare tutti i disabili a discrezione dei parenti.*


Erano i nazisti che in nome di una supposta purezza, con ferocia camuffata da pietà, eliminavano i disabili...
Questa cosa dovrebbe indurci a riflettere per bene su quello che noi definiamo "standard di vita accettabile"...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Erano i nazisti che in nome di una supposta purezza, con ferocia camuffata da pietà, eliminavano i disabili...
> Questa cosa dovrebbe indurci a riflettere per bene su quello che noi definiamo "standard di vita accettabile"...


Infatti.
Ognuno, in piena salute o abbastanza buona, pensa “se fossi “ridotto così”, vorrei morire“.
Ma il “ridotto così” è individuale e relativo  alla situazione in cui ci si trova. 
Quando poi si è “ridotti” magari si scopre che quel tipo di vita che ci pareva irrinunciabile o quella autonomia non è in quel momento indispensabile e che ci va benissimo vivere allettati.
Per questo le leggi sulla eutanasia attiva sono così difficili da formulare. 
Non basta “mia madre aveva detto quando aveva sessant’anni e andava a ballare che...”
Va tutelato anche chi è disabile. 
A me l’ideologia di Goebbels fa orrore. Se leggete la sua biografia vedrete che avrebbe dovuto fare psicoterapia.


----------



## abebis (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> si, *al sesto mese ma anche all’ottavo e pure il giorno prima del parto*, se lei prima del parto ritiene di non volerlo ritengo debba poter decidere in totale autonomia.* Quindi si, se lei non lo vuole più, lo buttiamo via. *





Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si, per me l'inizio della vita avviene al parto, cesareo o meno. Tutto quello che c'è prima che altri lo considerano già bambino, per me non lo è. Per questo la discussione è diventata solo una contrapposizione, perché partiamo proprio da logiche differenti.





Pincopallino ha detto:


> Concedere la liberta ad una donna di gestire il suo feto fino alla nascita, sarebbe il caos?





Pincopallino ha detto:


> tutti paroloni, argomentoni, tuttavia se una donna in cinta al settimo mese decide di non volerlo più far nascere, dal mio punto di vista ne ha totale facoltà.


Basterebbe il neretto, ma visto che l'hai ripetuto con convinzione, è opportuno sottolinearlo.

Per tirar fuori un feto dopo il sesto mese c'è essenzialmente un unico modo: indurre un parto. Che sia esso cesareo o no. Considerato che una nascita dopo l'ottavo mese è considerata a termine, che quello che nasce è in grado di respirare autonomamente e se viene nutrito sopravviverà tranquillamente, mi piacerebbe capire alcune cose.

1) Se la donna decide (legittimamente secondo te) di buttarlo via, di chi è l'onere?
2) Lo si butta via mentre ancora respira o ci si accerta che smetta?
3) Nel secondo caso, a chi tocca accertarsi che smetta di respirare? Alla donna o al dottore? E come?
4) Sempre nel secondo caso, considerato che, secondo la tua definizione, una volta nato per te è un bambino con tanto di codice fiscale, che definizione dai tu all'indotta cessazione della respirazione di un bambino?
5) Se invece non ci si accerta che smetta di respirare, come dovrebbe funzionare secondo te l'operazione di "buttare via un bambino che respira"? (NB: "bambino" secondo la tua stessa definizione)
6) Come si conciliano i diritti di ciò che tu definisci un bambino con il diritto della madre di buttarlo via in totale autonomia?

Sei stato molto preciso e dettagliato finora: mi garberebbe avere risposte altrettanto precise e dettagliate punto per punto.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> *una normativa scritta da sole donne laiche ed atee*.


Questa poi... cioè... definiamo degli argomenti sui quali solo alcune classi di persone hanno diritto di esprimersi? Figo!

Ma anche no, grazie.   



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per me nessuno stato e nessun uomo inteso come maschio e non come essere umano dovrebbe arrogarsi il diritto di decidere sta cosa. Ne un politico, ne un medico, ne un prete ne nessuno. *Noi maschi non dovremmo proprio nemmeno esprimere una opinione a riguardo.*


Tu fai un po' il cazzo che ti pare, ma nessuno si permette di dirmi su cosa ho il diritto di esprimermi o meno! 

Chi ci prova si becca una pedata (virtuale) sulle gengive, a meno che per qualche motivo mio decida di mettermela in tasca. E non è questo il caso.

Pertanto, visto che secondo te non dovrei, esprimo la mia opinione.

1) Fino alla fase embrionale (quindi diciamo circa 3 mesi) ogni donna dovrebbe aver diritto di scegliere cosa fare in totale autonomia; sono d'accordo su un colloquio psicologico ma non sul massacro psicologico che viene attuato in Italia.
2) Dopo il quarto mese, solo aborti terapeutici (lì non si discute: se la vita della madre è a rischio, la vita della madre ha la precedenza sulla vita del feto). Posso contemplare casi specialissimi di ripensamento (gravidanze da stupro o incesto).
3) Niente obiezione di coscienza. 

Tutti e tre i punti nascono da considerazioni pratiche, perché invece da un punto di vista etico un aborto non terapeutico è difficilmente giustificabile.
In particolare:
1) Visto che ci sono sempre state e sempre ci saranno donne che decidono di abortire, è necessario permettere loro di farlo in sicurezza.
2) Oltre un certo momento, oltre a diventare eticamente davvero difficile da giustificare, diventa lecito il sospetto del traffico degli organi, e bisogna evitare che la disperazione spinga le donne a fare ciò.
3) Innanzi tutto, per evitare l'ignominia di quelli che si dichiarano obiettori per comodo o, peggio, per dirottare le donne verso la sanità privata! In secondo luogo, per "deresponsabilizzare moralmente" i medici che, per posizione propria o indotta da altri, potrebbero avere delle remore. Per questi motivi, non prevedere neanche una "quota" di obiettori. Nessuno. Chi non è d'accordo, va a fare l'andrologo (giusto per restare in tema...).

In breve, una legge molto simile a quella che c'è in Italia, però (molto) meglio applicata.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Basterebbe il neretto, ma visto che l'hai ripetuto con convinzione, è opportuno sottolinearlo.
> 
> Per tirar fuori un feto dopo il sesto mese c'è essenzialmente un unico modo: indurre un parto. Che sia esso cesareo o no. Considerato che una nascita dopo l'ottavo mese è considerata a termine, che quello che nasce è in grado di respirare autonomamente e se viene nutrito sopravviverà tranquillamente, mi piacerebbe capire alcune cose.
> 
> ...


Aggiungo solo che ai tempi delle superiori ci fu una discussione con l’insegnante di religione, sacerdote, che sosteneva l’aborto terapeutico proprio per il principio del “male minore“ e quindi salvaguardare la vita della madre (magari anche di altri figli).


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Basterebbe il neretto, ma visto che l'hai ripetuto con convinzione, è opportuno sottolinearlo.
> 
> Per tirar fuori un feto dopo il sesto mese c'è essenzialmente un unico modo: indurre un parto. Che sia esso cesareo o no. Considerato che una nascita dopo l'ottavo mese è considerata a termine, che quello che nasce è in grado di respirare autonomamente e se viene nutrito sopravviverà tranquillamente, mi piacerebbe capire alcune cose.
> 
> ...


Ci sono delle domande a cui vuoi che risponda?


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Indubbiamente ma si stava cmq parlando delle difficoltà che si incontrano per effettuare un aborto...
> Poi ho risposto a @CIRCE74 perché avevo inteso male la sua risposta ..
> Cmq io sono favorevole all igv se fatta entro le 12 settimane...oltre ok solo per aborto terapeutico


ma effettuare una IVG DEVE essere difficoltoso.   perchè occorre anche far capire che non è come togliersi un dente.   che si possono avere dei problemi successivamente a concepire.   poi sì certo le esagerazioni sono condannabili.    ma in ogni modo si deve far passare il messaggio che l'IVG non è na robetta da nulla.

anche questo serve a formare il giudizio di una donna su cosa fare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma effettuare una IVG DEVE essere difficoltoso.   perchè occorre anche far capire che non è come togliersi un dente.   che si possono avere dei problemi successivamente a concepire.   poi sì certo le esagerazioni sono condannabili.    ma in ogni modo si deve far passare il messaggio che l'IVG non è na robetta da nulla.
> 
> anche questo serve a formare il giudizio di una donna su cosa fare


Con me sfondi una porta aperta...
L igv.... è l ultima soluzione....e non sempre quella migliore...
E ti assicuro che se la fai una volta...
Ti basta e avanza....


----------



## oriente70 (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tu hai spiegato bene. Io lascerei piena facoltà di decisione alle signore. Lo dico dall’inizio.


Perché il padre è stronzo?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma effettuare una IVG DEVE essere difficoltoso.   perchè occorre anche far capire che non è come togliersi un dente.   che si possono avere dei problemi successivamente a concepire.   poi sì certo le esagerazioni sono condannabili.    ma in ogni modo si deve far passare il messaggio che l'IVG non è na robetta da nulla.
> 
> anche questo serve a formare il giudizio di una donna su cosa fare


Credo sia chiaro a tutti che non è una uova da nulla. Quindi se con profonda tristezza decido di abortire non mi scassi le palle con interrogatori che hanno palesemente lo sciò di farmi cambiare idea 
Se sono arrivata lì i ho già pensato abbastanza


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo sia chiaro a tutti che non è una uova da nulla. Quindi se con profonda tristezza decido di abortire non mi scassi le palle con interrogatori che hanno palesemente lo sciò di farmi cambiare idea
> Se sono arrivata lì i ho già pensato abbastanza


loro devono farlo perchè devono farlo.   chiaro che c'è modo e modo.   non va bene nè torturarti nè far finta di nulla.   chiederti "ma sei proprio sicura sicura?" fa parte della procedura


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> loro devono farlo perchè devono farlo.   chiaro che c'è modo e modo.   non va bene nè torturarti nè far finta di nulla.   chiederti "ma sei proprio sicura sicura?" fa parte della procedura


D’altra parte il giudice deve tentare una riconciliazione anche in sede di divorzio


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo sia chiaro a tutti che non è una uova da nulla. Quindi se con profonda tristezza decido di abortire non mi scassi le palle con interrogatori che hanno palesemente lo sciò di farmi cambiare idea
> Se sono arrivata lì i ho già pensato abbastanza


Quando ero incinta del secondo, ho voluto fare l’esame dei villi coriali. Per farlo ho dovuto passare un incontro di riflessione in cui il medico voleva convincermi a fare l’amniocentesi perché meno invasiva a con un rischio molto inferiore  di aborto spontaneo.
Al momento mi ero molto irritata perché avevo già ben considerato i rischi con la ginecologa del consultorio che mi seguiva e avevo considerato quelle spiegazioni come delle pressioni.
Ora mi rendo conto che fossero dovute per evitare, qualora ci fosse stato un aborto, che potessi rivalervi su chi mi aveva fatto l’esame.
Tra l’altro durante l’esame ebbi un collasso, senza conseguenze per il bambino (se non uno smodato interesse per il calcio ).
Ma il medico come faceva a essere sicuro del fatto che fossi informata e consapevole?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Perché il padre è stronzo?


Se è stronzo non saprei. Credo dipenda da caso a caso. In ogni caso comunque a prescindere dall’essere stronzo, se lei nono vuole più non lo vuole più. Mica l’ha il padre in pancia.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma effettuare una IVG DEVE essere difficoltoso.   perchè occorre anche far capire che non è come togliersi un dente.   che si possono avere dei problemi successivamente a concepire.   poi sì certo le esagerazioni sono condannabili.    ma in ogni modo si deve far passare il messaggio che l'IVG non è na robetta da nulla.
> anche questo serve a formare il giudizio di una donna su cosa fare


un conto però è dire: cara mia sappi che se lo fai a probabilita tot di incorrere in problematiche future relativa all’argomento XY. Cosa diversa invece è cercare di convincere la signora che sta facendo una scelta eticamente sbagliata.
Eticamente per il medico.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ....detta così suona proprio brutta....
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio...
> Ti dicono alla 12 settimana che tuo figlio ha una trisomia 18...che è una patologia contraria alla vita...
> ...


E di solito quelli che ne fanno una questione etica sono quelli che si descrivono come gay col kiulo degli altri. Oppure maschietti…tanto a loro mica capiterà mai.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> loro devono farlo perchè devono farlo.   chiaro che c'è modo e modo.   non va bene nè torturarti nè far finta di nulla.   chiederti "ma sei proprio sicura sicura?" fa parte della procedura


Ti assicuro che non tu chiedono sei sicura sicura e stop


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando ero incinta del secondo, ho voluto fare l’esame dei villi coriali. Per farlo ho dovuto passare un incontro di riflessione in cui il medico voleva convincermi a fare l’amniocentesi perché meno invasiva a con un rischio molto inferiore  di aborto spontaneo.
> Al momento mi ero molto irritata perché avevo già ben considerato i rischi con la ginecologa del consultorio che mi seguiva e avevo considerato quelle spiegazioni come delle pressioni.
> Ora mi rendo conto che fossero dovute per evitare, qualora ci fosse stato un aborto, che potessi rivalervi su chi mi aveva fatto l’esame.
> Tra l’altro durante l’esame ebbi un collasso, senza conseguenze per il bambino (se non uno smodato interesse per il calcio ).
> Ma il medico come faceva a essere sicuro del fatto che fossi informata e consapevole?


Quante donne conosci che hanno abortito? Io qualcuna. Per tutte si è aggiunto trauma a trauma. Per il terapeutico anche un trattamento di merda durante il parto. Già detto anche questo


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> un conto però è dire: cara mia sappi che se lo fai a probabilita tot di incorrere in problematiche future relativa all’argomento XY. Cosa diversa invece è cercare di convincere la signora che sta facendo una scelta eticamente sbagliata.
> Eticamente per il medico.


le motivazioni del medico possono essere sia mediche che etiche.   che ti piaccia o meno, siamo una nazione di tradizione cristiano cattolica.   non puoi far finta che non sia così


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che non tu chiedono sei sicura sicura e stop


parvemi di aver scritto che le esagerazioni, come sempre, non vanno bene.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> parvemi di aver scritto che le esagerazioni, come sempre, non vanno bene.


Il problema è che le esagerazioni sono la normalità


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

colpa dei comunisti


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

in realtà quando entri in un ospedale l’unico modo per cavarsela è litigare, la maleducazione regna sovrana, in reparti in cui dovrebbe esserci un po’ di tatto ci vanno giù col martello pneumatico, l’unica è trattarli come trattano


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quante donne conosci che hanno abortito? Io qualcuna. Per tutte si è aggiunto trauma a trauma. Per il terapeutico anche un trattamento di merda durante il parto. Già detto anche questo


Poche. Nel passato, non nel momento. Una l’avevo presa dall’ospedale. Ma era fuori come un balcone di suo e alcolista.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> le motivazioni del medico possono essere sia mediche che etiche.   che ti piaccia o meno, siamo una nazione di tradizione cristiano cattolica.   non puoi far finta che non sia così


Ah non siamo uno stato laico? Siamo come l’Islam insomma ove i capi religiosi sono anche i governanti?


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

Ma ancora qua state


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah non siamo uno stato laico? Siamo come l’Islam insomma ove i capi religiosi sono anche i governanti?


smettila di trollare.   chè sai benissimo cosa intendo


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma ancora qua state


Ora siamo passati all’Islam. Tra un po’ arriveremo alla coltivazione delle foglie di cosa in Afganistan. E li ci sballeremo tutti assieme….


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora siamo passati all’Islam. Tra un po’ arriveremo alla coltivazione delle foglie di cosa in Afganistan. E li ci sballeremo tutti assieme….


Quando arrivate a sballarvi chiamami


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quando arrivate a sballarvi chiamami


Ti mettiamo in mezzo….


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ognuno, in piena salute o abbastanza buona, pensa “se fossi “ridotto così”, vorrei morire“.
> Ma il “ridotto così” è individuale e relativo  alla situazione in cui ci si trova.
> Quando poi si è “ridotti” magari si scopre che quel tipo di vita che ci pareva irrinunciabile o quella autonomia non è in quel momento indispensabile e che ci va benissimo vivere allettati.
> ...


Mi hai ricordato il presunto discorso di Eluana Englaro, riferito dal padre a giustificazione della sua richiesta di dare la morte alla figlia. Io non sono sicura che quel discorso, se mai c'è stato, la ragazza avrebbe voluto portarlo avanti. Sono tante le variabili, il momento, il dolore provato per un amico che sta male, l'esaltazione negativa. Il padre ha usato tutte le emozioni della figlia strumentalizzandole.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mi hai ricordato il presunto discorso di Eluana Englaro, riferito dal padre a giustificazione della sua richiesta di dare la morte alla figlia. Io non sono sicura che quel discorso, se mai c'è stato, la ragazza avrebbe voluto portarlo avanti. Sono tante le variabili, il momento, il dolore provato per un amico che sta male, l'esaltazione negativa. Il padre ha usato tutte le emozioni della figlia strumentalizzandole.


Strumentalizzandole per cosa? Per dare dignità alla figlia? Per liberarla da quella vita che non era vita? È vergognoso che abbia dovuto aspettare anni per poterla liberare


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Strumentalizzandole per cosa? Per dare dignità alla figlia? Per liberarla da quella vita che non era vita? È vergognoso che abbia dovuto aspettare anni per poterla liberare


Mi dispiace, non sono d'accordo. Ho sempre pensato che il padre vivesse la condizione della figlia come un fastidio per sé stesso. Mi ha toccato molto quella storia. 
Ma non ho intenzione di fare polemica. Solo il mio pensiero. Non mi piaceva il suo atteggiamento, tutto qui.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, non sono d'accordo. Ho sempre pensato che il padre vivesse la condizione della figlia come un fastidio per sé stesso. Mi ha toccato molto quella storia.
> Ma non ho intenzione di fare polemica. Solo il mio pensiero. Non mi piaceva il suo atteggiamento, tutto qui.


Non pensavo volessi fare polemica 
Io l’ho sempre ammirato tanto per la tenacia con cui ha combattuto per ottenere una fine degna per la figlia
Ma io sono a favore in certi casi dell’eutanasia 
Anche questo è solo il mio pensiero


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mi hai ricordato il presunto discorso di Eluana Englaro, riferito dal padre a giustificazione della sua richiesta di dare la morte alla figlia. Io non sono sicura che quel discorso, se mai c'è stato, la ragazza avrebbe voluto portarlo avanti. Sono tante le variabili, il momento, il dolore provato per un amico che sta male, l'esaltazione negativa. Il padre ha usato tutte le emozioni della figlia strumentalizzandole.


Eluana era priva di coscienza da anni.
Non mescoliamo le cose.


----------



## Foglia (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Evidentemente nell’altra regione hanno capito quanto sia difficile questa scelta e l’accanimento non è necessario perché  aumenta solo il senso di colpa. La donna ha bisogno di essere accompagnata nel modo più sereno possibile ok una scelta così difficile non il contrario
> Anche perché poi il bambino è suo e non è che questi geni che tentano di convincerti te lo mantengono o vivono con te


Credo che nessuno abbia però messo in discussione le difficoltà oggettive. C'è una legge  (parlo qui da noi). La legge consente questo tipo di aborto fino al novantesimo giorno.  Che la si applichi. Portare i giorni da 90 a 180 NON È una soluzione, è disumano, dai. Come dire che se una ci ripensa al settimo o ottavo mese  (oh: è un bambino bello e fatto, eh) ha diritto di andare in ospedale e farlo macellare. Poi c'è sempre il modello cinese, eh: possiamo pur sempre ucciderli perché femmine .
Io non aspiri a quel modello di società, quando penso a una società evoluta. Che va bene il pensarci dopo, va bene che una non se la senta, va bene il momento sbagliato, va bene tutto. Che già non è che se lo uccidi in pancia al terzo mese, questo non soffre. E transeat. Arrivare ad ASSASSINARE un bambino, formato in tutto, nella pancia, in nome della libertà di ripensamento  (stile: ops, aggio sbajato!), o magari, che ne so, perché il padre inizialmente felice si dà alla fuga (ne esistono, eh) va sanzionato alla stregua di un omicidio.  Non per limitare libertà, ma perché il valore più grande che il diritto deve tutelare è quello della vita. E un confine tra quando l'integrità psicofisica della madre è predominante rispetto a un'altra vita va individuato.  Dopo, al limite ci sono altre forme di tutela  (darlo in adozione). È difficile? Vero, tanto quanto l'aborto, ma direi che è preferibile affrontare  un po' di sbattimenti piuttosto che risolvere questi problemi attuativi ed organizzativi concedendo la macellazione in pancia. In una società minimamente evoluta, eh. Se la soluzione ai detti e noti problemi è: "allora ammazziamo un bambino direi che conclamato è il fallimento di una società che ha la pretesa di definirsi CIVILE.


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mi hai ricordato il presunto discorso di Eluana Englaro, riferito dal padre a giustificazione della sua richiesta di dare la morte alla figlia. Io non sono sicura che quel discorso, se mai c'è stato, la ragazza avrebbe voluto portarlo avanti. Sono tante le variabili, il momento, il dolore provato per un amico che sta male, l'esaltazione negativa. Il padre ha usato tutte le emozioni della figlia strumentalizzandole.


Scusa ma Eluana Englaro è un po’ come Terry Schiavo, non erano persone disabili, erano morte col cuore che batteva, non avevano neanche idea di essere vive


----------



## abebis (28 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo solo che ai tempi delle superiori ci fu una discussione con l’insegnante di religione, sacerdote, che sosteneva l’aborto terapeutico proprio per il principio del “male minore“ e quindi salvaguardare la vita della madre (magari anche di altri figli).


Purtroppo non è così scontato:

https://www.corrieredimalta.com/att...rista-americana-pronta-partire-per-la-spagna/


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2022)

qui però si parla di aborto spontaneo.   l'IVG c'entra poco o nulla.   possiamo discorrere delle lacune della legge maltese, ma questa situazione non ha margini


----------



## abebis (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo sia chiaro a tutti che non è una uova da nulla. Quindi se con profonda tristezza decido di abortire non mi scassi le palle con interrogatori che hanno palesemente lo sciò di farmi cambiare idea
> Se sono arrivata lì i ho già pensato abbastanza


Nì.
Nel senso che sono d'accordo: se una donna arriva lì non si tratta certo di doverle far cambiare idea (come si fa in Italia), un colloquio però è necessario per due motivi: accertarsi che non sia stata indotta lì quasi con plagio da qualcuno (tipicamente l'uomo, vedi edo) E far capire che non è una passeggiata di salute, ma pur sempre un intervento chirurgico con tutti i rischi del caso. E quest'ultima cosa non è così scontata: anch'io conosco qualche donna che usa l'aborto come se fosse un mezzo anticoncezionale.
Ora, se una è così cretina, o superficiale, o quel che ti pare, alla fin fine potrei dire che sono cazzi suoi, ma se fossi il medico e qualcosa andasse storto (e qualcosa prima o poi va storto, nei grandi numeri, anche a far le cose fatte bene), mi farebbe girare un po' le palle dover passare un guaio per una cretina.

In definitiva: un colloquio SERIO MA NON VESSATORIO ci sta tutto.


----------



## abebis (28 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui però si parla di aborto spontaneo.   l'IVG c'entra poco o nulla.   possiamo discorrere delle lacune della legge maltese, ma questa situazione non ha margini


No: l'aborto spontaneo non era avvenuto. Sarebbe successo se il feto non avesse più avuto il battito e la donna l'avesse espulso spontaneamente, per l'appunto. 
La definizione corretta è "aborto terapeutico", che resta comunque una IVG.


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2022)

No, un aborto terapeutico non è una IVG.   lo fai perchè devi.   qui al massimo si tratta di anticipare un evento inevitabile per prevenire eventuali conseguenze infettive per la madre.

Nell'IVG non ci devono essere cause mediche, altrimenti non si potrebbe parlare di Volontarietà.

Non fare lo stesso errore che hai fatto col matrimonio misto.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eluana era priva di coscienza da anni.
> Non mescoliamo le cose.


Ho detto che non volevo fare polemica. Ho solo espresso il mio pensiero.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se è stronzo non saprei. Credo dipenda da caso a caso. In ogni caso comunque a prescindere dall’essere stronzo, se lei nono vuole più non lo vuole più. Mica l’ha il padre in pancia.


Madre natura ha scelto l'universo femminile per procreare .. Non c'è scelta .. Ma da qui a dire che spetta solo a lei decidere è come dire che spetta solo a lei farli crescere  oneri e onori ... Però mi sembra che non funzioni così .


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Nì.
> Nel senso che sono d'accordo: se una donna arriva lì non si tratta certo di doverle far cambiare idea (come si fa in Italia), un colloquio però è necessario per due motivi: accertarsi che non sia stata indotta lì quasi con plagio da qualcuno (tipicamente l'uomo, vedi edo) E far capire che non è una passeggiata di salute, ma pur sempre un intervento chirurgico con tutti i rischi del caso. E quest'ultima cosa non è così scontata: anch'io conosco qualche donna che usa l'aborto come se fosse un mezzo anticoncezionale.
> Ora, se una è così cretina, o superficiale, o quel che ti pare, alla fin fine potrei dire che sono cazzi suoi, ma se fossi il medico e qualcosa andasse storto (e qualcosa prima o poi va storto, nei grandi numeri, anche a far le cose fatte bene), mi farebbe girare un po' le palle dover passare un guaio per una cretina.
> 
> In definitiva: un colloquio SERIO MA NON VESSATORIO ci sta tutto.


Serio, condivido 
Ma non è quello lo scopo purtroppo


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> No, un aborto terapeutico non è una IVG.   lo fai perchè devi.   qui al massimo si tratta di anticipare un evento inevitabile per prevenire eventuali conseguenze infettive per la madre.
> 
> Nell'IVG non ci devono essere cause mediche, altrimenti non si potrebbe parlare di Volontarietà.
> 
> Non fare lo stesso errore che hai fatto col matrimonio misto.


Non è vero che devi. In caso di malformazioni gravi tu puoi anche decidere di tenere il bambino.i due porti della mia amica erano considerati terapeutici perché fatti oltre la 12ª settimana. Se fosse arrivata a termine i bambini sarebbero nati con grave malformazione ma vivi


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è vero che devi. In caso di malformazioni gravi tu puoi anche decidere di tenere il bambino.i due porti della mia amica erano considerati terapeutici perché fatti oltre la 12ª settimana. Se fosse arrivata a termine i bambini sarebbero nati con grave malformazione ma vivi


nel caso maltese, non solo il bambino ha zero speranze di sopravvivenza, ma proseguire la gravidanza con cadavere nell'utero può comportare infezioni serie per la madre.

nel caso della tua amica avremmo avuto 2 bambini purtroppo gravemente malformati, ma nessuna conseguenza fisica per la madre.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel caso maltese, non solo il bambino ha zero speranze di sopravvivenza, ma proseguire la gravidanza con cadavere nell'utero può comportare infezioni serie per la madre.
> 
> nel caso della tua amica avremmo avuto 2 bambini purtroppo gravemente malformati, ma nessuna conseguenza fisica per la madre.


Sì ma non devi guardare solo la madre. Credo che sia diritto di una madre decidere se mettere al mondo due bambini con delle malformazioni così gravi. Dopodiché la procedura è stata peggio che il parto stesso. Fate due regioni diverse Perché nel primo caso in Lombardia non erano disposti intervenire


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sì ma non devi guardare solo la madre. Credo che sia diritto di una madre decidere se mettere al mondo due bambini con delle malformazioni così gravi. Dopodiché la procedura è stata peggio che il parto stesso. Fate due regioni diverse Perché nel primo caso in Lombardia non erano disposti intervenire


Non guardo solo la madre, ma la situazione.   nel caso maltese c'è una donna che rischia una setticemia solo perchè la legge maltese ha un vulnus grosso come una casa.

nel caso della tua amica, portare a termine la gravidanza non comportava alcun rischio per la sua salute.  

insomma, se non intervengono, la turista americana muore, la tua amica no.   non è una differenza da poco


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non guardo solo la madre, ma la situazione.   nel caso maltese c'è una donna che rischia una setticemia solo perchè la legge maltese ha un vulnus grosso come una casa.
> 
> nel caso della tua amica, portare a termine la gravidanza non comportava alcun rischio per la sua salute.
> 
> insomma, se non intervengono, la turista americana muore, la tua amica no.   non è una differenza da poco


Certo che non è una differenza da poco. Da qui a Al fatto che siano altri a decidere per la mia gravidanza per mio figlio Ce ne passa. Nella legge si parla di salute psicofisica della madre. Direi che portare a termine una gravidanza sapendo che tuo figlio nascerà con gravi problemi in qualche modo intacca salute psicologica della donna


----------



## feather (28 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Portare i giorni da 90 a 180 NON È una soluzione, è disumano, dai.


Ma la riga la devi ben tirare da qualche parte, perché 90 e non 80 o 100? Con che criterio? Se un criterio oggettivo non c'è una data vale l'altra


----------



## Foglia (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è vero che devi. In caso di malformazioni gravi tu puoi anche decidere di tenere il bambino.i due porti della mia amica erano considerati terapeutici perché fatti oltre la 12ª settimana. Se fosse arrivata a termine i bambini sarebbero nati con grave malformazione ma vivi


Una mia amica aveva in pancia una bimba idrocefala. Se ne sono accorti tardi  (non credo che sia stata colpa dei medici). Le dissero, più o meno al 5-6 mese di gravidanza di abortire. Che la bimba che portava in pancia era in una condizione che sarebbe stata incompatibile con la vita. Lei era comunque indecisa: in fondo, aveva una piccola speranza che quella vita non solo avrebbe potuto stare qui, ma che il suo transito  (anche breve) non sarebbe stato inutile.  Però i medici la avevano informata ANCHE sui rischi connessi a un aborto spontaneo nel caso in cui avesse proseguito con la gestazione.  La natura in quel caso fece il suo corso.  Aborti' spontaneamente poco dopo. Fu un segno che non si cancellò in lei nemmeno dopo aver avuto un altro figlio, maschio e perfettamente sano. E l'aborto che ebbe, che la tolse dalla scelta se interrompere o meno la gravidanza, fu un evento che mise a repentaglio la sua stessa vita.

Conosco una coppia (lui medico primario) che ha tenuto un bimbo. Non so tecnicamente cosa abbiano fatto di preciso, in parole molto povere hanno applicato un anello per non fare dilatare l'utero.  Il risultato è stato un bimbo down, stra amato e stra seguito.  Loro se la sono sentita.  Il bimbo (che ora tale più non è) ha un'esistenza tutt'altro che inutile  
Sono SCELTE: capisco chi non se la sente, un po' meno chi dice "lo faccio per lui/lei".


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Una mia amica aveva in pancia una bimba idrocefala. Se ne sono accorti tardi  (non credo che sia stata colpa dei medici). Le dissero, più o meno al 5-6 mese di gravidanza di abortire. Che la bimba che portava in pancia era in una condizione che sarebbe stata incompatibile con la vita. Lei era comunque indecisa: in fondo, aveva una piccola speranza che quella vita non solo avrebbe potuto stare qui, ma che il suo transito  (anche breve) non sarebbe stato inutile.  Però i medici la avevano informata ANCHE sui rischi connessi a un aborto spontaneo nel caso in cui avesse proseguito con la gestazione.  La natura in quel caso fece il suo corso.  Aborti' spontaneamente poco dopo. Fu un segno che non si cancellò in lei nemmeno dopo aver avuto un altro figlio, maschio e perfettamente sano. E l'aborto che ebbe, che la tolse dalla scelta se interrompere o meno la gravidanza, fu un evento che mise a repentaglio la sua stessa vita.
> 
> Conosco una coppia (lui medico primario) che ha tenuto un bimbo. Non so tecnicamente cosa abbiano fatto di preciso, in parole molto povere hanno applicato un anello per non fare dilatare l'utero.  Il risultato è stato un bimbo down, stra amato e stra seguito.  Loro se la sono sentita.  Il bimbo (che ora tale più non è) ha un'esistenza tutt'altro che inutile
> Sono SCELTE: capisco chi non se la sente, un po' meno chi dice "lo faccio per lui/lei".


Infatti è dall’inizio che parlo di scelte. Non certo di obblighi.ma devo avere la possibilità di decidere se voglio portare a termine quella gravidanza oppure no.anche la mia amica era alla fine del quinto mese in entrambi casi. I suoi erano compatibili con la vita quindi il problema era trovare una struttura che capisse che psicologicamente non era in grado di affrontare la cosa e quindi di procedere con l’aborto terapeutico. Non era stato il consiglio dei medici e quello di abortire


----------



## Foglia (28 Giugno 2022)

feather ha detto:


> Ma la riga la devi ben tirare da qualche parte, perché 90 e non 80 o 100? Con che criterio? Se un criterio oggettivo non c'è una data vale l'altra


Tirarla prima probabilmente non concede il tempo di scoprire di essere incinta, pensarci (un minimo) e agire. Dopo credo che sia anche una questione di coscienza, ancor più se consideri che oggi sopravvivono anche bambini nati ben prima del termine. Tu quella riga la tirerestia 6 mesi?


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo che non è una differenza da poco. Da qui a Al fatto che siano altri a decidere per la mia gravidanza per mio figlio Ce ne passa. Nella legge si parla di salute psicofisica della madre. Direi che portare a termine una gravidanza sapendo che tuo figlio nascerà con gravi problemi in qualche modo intacca salute psicologica della donna


questo è uno di quei casi limite che apre il dibattito.


----------



## feather (28 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu quella riga la tirerestia 6 mesi?


Non lo so, non mi sono mai trovato nella situazione per cui difficile rispondere, il punto è che ognuno ha la sua. I fatti certi e accertabili sono il concepimento e il parto, in mezzo non c'è una distinzione precisa tra un prima e un dopo.
Se dovessi fare una legge credo sentirei dei medici per capire qual è il limite massimo dopo il quale un aborto comporta troppi rischi.
E proprio perché decidere un aborto è una scelta molto personale e soggettiva se una non vuole per motivi personali, religiosi o altro è sempre liberissima di non abortire


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Madre natura ha scelto l'universo femminile per procreare .. Non c'è scelta .. Ma da qui a dire che spetta solo a lei decidere è come dire che spetta solo a lei farli crescere  oneri e onori ... Però mi sembra che non funzioni così .


Quindi tu fai parte degli armiamoci e partite. Mica devi partorire tu del resto.


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sì ma non devi guardare solo la madre. Credo che sia diritto di una madre decidere se mettere al mondo due bambini con delle malformazioni così gravi. Dopodiché la procedura è stata peggio che il parto stesso. Fate due regioni diverse Perché nel primo caso in Lombardia non erano disposti intervenire


ma io non credo che sia una questione di regione ma semmai di personale ospedaliero


feather ha detto:


> Ma la riga la devi ben tirare da qualche parte, perché 90 e non 80 o 100? Con che criterio? Se un criterio oggettivo non c'è una data vale l'altra


come il criterio oggettivo non c'è? 


Foglia ha detto:


> Una mia amica aveva in pancia una bimba idrocefala. Se ne sono accorti tardi  (non credo che sia stata colpa dei medici). Le dissero, più o meno al 5-6 mese di gravidanza di abortire. Che la bimba che portava in pancia era in una condizione che sarebbe stata incompatibile con la vita. Lei era comunque indecisa: in fondo, aveva una piccola speranza che quella vita non solo avrebbe potuto stare qui, ma che il suo transito  (anche breve) non sarebbe stato inutile.  Però i medici la avevano informata ANCHE sui rischi connessi a un aborto spontaneo nel caso in cui avesse proseguito con la gestazione.  La natura in quel caso fece il suo corso.  Aborti' spontaneamente poco dopo. Fu un segno che non si cancellò in lei nemmeno dopo aver avuto un altro figlio, maschio e perfettamente sano. E l'aborto che ebbe, che la tolse dalla scelta se interrompere o meno la gravidanza, fu un evento che mise a repentaglio la sua stessa vita.
> 
> Conosco una coppia (lui medico primario) che ha tenuto un bimbo. Non so tecnicamente cosa abbiano fatto di preciso, in parole molto povere hanno applicato un anello per non fare dilatare l'utero.  Il risultato è stato un bimbo down, stra amato e stra seguito.  Loro se la sono sentita.  Il bimbo (che ora tale più non è) ha un'esistenza tutt'altro che inutile
> Sono SCELTE: capisco chi non se la sente, un po' meno chi dice "lo faccio per lui/lei".


io conosco un ragazzo nato con idrocefalo e spina bifida (nel 1987 le eco erano quelle che erano), è stato operato, al momento è solo zoppo, laureato in giurisprudenza, abilitazione da avvocato, studia da notaio e anche da magistrato...


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ho detto che non volevo fare polemica. Ho solo espresso il mio pensiero.


E non va mica bene esprimere pensieri contrari ad altri.....Andro....


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Purtroppo non è così scontato:
> 
> https://www.corrieredimalta.com/att...rista-americana-pronta-partire-per-la-spagna/


ma malta non è sotto la gran bretagna?


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma malta non è sotto la gran bretagna?


Oddio, ormai non credo lo sia più.


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma malta non è sotto la gran bretagna?


No è indipendente.   non fa parte neanche del Coomonweath, infatti ha il presidente della repubblica.


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Oddio, ormai non credo lo sia più.





perplesso ha detto:


> No è indipendente.   non fa parte neanche del Coomonweath, infatti ha il presidente della repubblica.


ero rimasta clamorosamente indietro


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ero rimasta clamorosamente indietro


di circa 60 anni, ma non stiamo a sottilizzare


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> di circa 60 anni, ma non stiamo a sottilizzare


e io ne ho solo 40, pensa un po'


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io non credo che sia una questione di regione ma semmai di personale


Le è stato detto chiaramente che in Lombardia non ci sarebbe riuscita mentre a Bologna si (e così è stato) , con un trattamento umano
Anni dopo fece la stessa scelta , era incinta di qualche settimana meno e lo fece il Lombardia. Scappo firmando poco ore dopo il parto perché non sopportava l’atteggiamento nei suoi riguardi del personale medico e infiermeristico


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e io ne ho solo 40, pensa un po'


passa il tempo eh


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Le è stato detto chiaramente che in Lombardia non ci sarebbe riuscita mentre a Bologna si (e così è stato) , con un trattamento umano
> Anni dopo fece la stessa scelta , era incinta di qualche settimana meno e lo fece il Lombardia. Scappo firmando poco ore dopo il parto perché non sopportava l’atteggiamento nei suoi riguardi del personale medico e infiermeristico


cmq io ho partorito in toscana, ho litigato con tutti, maleducati e stronzi, una che era con me al corso preparto, che aveva fatto anni di cure per la fertilità e aveva girato diverse regioni, disse che in toscana erano più umani, mi immagino altrove



perplesso ha detto:


> passa il tempo eh


 e mica solo a me


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Le è stato detto chiaramente che in Lombardia non ci sarebbe riuscita mentre a Bologna si (e così è stato) , con un trattamento umano
> Anni dopo fece la stessa scelta , era incinta di qualche settimana meno e lo fece il Lombardia. Scappo firmando poco ore dopo il parto perché non sopportava l’atteggiamento nei suoi riguardi del personale medico e infiermeristico


Povera ..
Che calvario...
Ma per curiosità?prima di cercare il secondo figlio non ha fatto i test genetici?
Per vedere le possibilità di malformazioni?
Io con mio marito li abbiamo fatti..ed erano tutti a posto...
In ogni caso io sempre fatto la villocentesi per entrambi i miei figli...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Povera ..
> Che calvario...
> Ma per curiosità?prima di cercare il secondo figlio non ha fatto i test genetici?
> Per vedere le possibilità di malformazioni?
> ...


Dopo il primo caso le dissero che era praticamente impossibile che la situazione si ripetesse 
In effetti il secondo aveva problemi diversi 
Non erano rilevabili con amniocentesi o villocentesi che per altro non ricordo se avesse fatto


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dopo il primo caso le dissero che era praticamente impossibile che la situazione si ripetesse
> In effetti il secondo aveva problemi diversi
> Non erano rilevabili con amniocentesi o villocentesi che per altro non ricordo se avesse fatto


quindi non erano problemi genetici, ma per caso lei era esposta a prodotti chimici?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dopo il primo caso le dissero che era praticamente impossibile che la situazione si ripetesse
> In effetti il secondo aveva problemi diversi
> Non erano rilevabili con amniocentesi o villocentesi che per altro non ricordo se avesse fatto


Azzzz.....
Io ho fatto il cariotipo fetale (non mi ricordo se è il nome corretto ... praticamente un prelievo ematico ..messo a confronto con quello di mio marito.... già con quello si vede la possibilità di malformazioni... ovviamente le più note...)
Poi la villo...
Con entrambe le gestazioni sono sempre stata...molto preoccupata...
Ma per fortuna è andato tutto bene ..


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi non erano problemi genetici, ma per caso lei era esposta a prodotti chimici?


No e aveva già un figlio sanissimo 
Alle malformazioni erano fisiche , non si escludevano problemi di altri genere


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No e aveva già un figlio sanissimo
> Alle malformazioni erano fisiche , non si escludevano problemi di altri genere


ma infatti alcune cose che si vedono con la morfologica non sono difetti genetici ma malformazioni e viceversa, ci sono bambini che alla nascita sembrano sani e poi scopri che hanno gravi ritardi, sono sordi o ciechi o altro


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Azzzz.....
> Io ho fatto il cariotipo fetale (non mi ricordo se è il nome corretto ... praticamente un prelievo ematico ..messo a confronto con quello di mio marito.... già con quello si vede la possibilità di malformazioni... ovviamente le più note...)
> Poi la villo...
> Con entrambe le gestazioni sono sempre stata...molto preoccupata...
> Ma per fortuna è andato tutto bene ..


E se l'esito di queste analisi avrebbero previsto la nascita di un figlio con ridotta aspettativa di vita e malformazioni varie, cosa avresti fatto? Te lo chiedo perché io e mia moglie non abbiamo mai avuto dubbi. La gravidanza sarebbe stata interrotta.


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E se l'esito di queste analisi avrebbero avesse previsto la nascita di un figlio con ridotta aspettativa di vita e malformazioni varie, cosa avresti fatto? Te lo chiedo perché io e mia moglie non abbiamo mai avuto dubbi. La gravidanza sarebbe stata interrotta.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Giugno 2022)

Grazie per la correzione.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E se l'esito di queste analisi avrebbero previsto la nascita di un figlio con ridotta aspettativa di vita e malformazioni varie, cosa avresti fatto? Te lo chiedo perché io e mia moglie non abbiamo mai avuto dubbi. La gravidanza sarebbe stata interrotta.


Mi sembra che dai vari post sia emerso il mio pensiero....
Cmq ..giusto per essere precisi...non avremmo avuto il minimo dubbio...
Avrei abortito...


----------



## abebis (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma malta non è sotto la gran bretagna?





perplesso ha detto:


> No è indipendente.   non fa parte neanche del Coomonweath, infatti ha il presidente della repubblica.


Malta è una repubblica indipendente ma FA parte del Commonwealth delle nazioni.

Per contro, esistono stati che non hanno mai fatto parte dell'impero britannico che fanno invece parte del Commonwealth (Ruanda e Mozambico, se ricordo bene).

Così come esistono stati che hanno fatto parte dell'impero e non hanno mai fatto parte o non fanno più parte del Commonwealth.


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Malta è una repubblica indipendente ma FA parte del Commonwealth delle nazioni.
> 
> Per contro, esistono stati che non hanno mai fatto parte dell'impero britannico che fanno invece parte del Commonwealth (Ruanda e Mozambico, se ricordo bene).
> 
> Così come esistono stati che hanno fatto parte dell'impero e non hanno mai fatto parte o non fanno più parte del Commonwealth.


non ho scritto commonwealth delle nazioni proprio perchè non è uno dei reami.   all'interno dell'organizzazione ci sono varie forme di adesione.

e Malta non è uno dei reami.    quindi la tua correzione è superflua.


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2022)

e riecco la solita nazigrammar


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e riecco la solita nazigrammar





e non sai quante volte mi trattengo


----------



## Carola (28 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che dai vari post sia emerso il mio pensiero....
> Cmq ..giusto per essere precisi...non avremmo avuto il minimo dubbio...
> Avrei abortito...


io anche


----------



## abebis (28 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ho scritto commonwealth delle nazioni proprio perchè non è uno dei reami.   all'interno dell'organizzazione ci sono varie forme di adesione.
> 
> e Malta non è uno dei reami.    quindi la tua correzione è superflua.


Temo che tu abbia le idee un po' confuse.

Quello a cui ci si riferisce comunemente come Commonwealth è il "Commonwealth of Nations", originariamente definito "British Commonwealth of Nations".

Ci appartengono principalmente nazioni che hanno fatto parte dell'impero britannico, ma non solo e non tutte le nazioni che hanno fatto parte dell'impero.

La maggior parte di queste nazioni sono repubbliche o monarchie attualmente del tutto sconnesse dal Regno Unito.


E che Malta sia uno dei membri del Commonwealth  è solo un dato di fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Purtroppo non è così scontato:
> 
> https://www.corrieredimalta.com/att...rista-americana-pronta-partire-per-la-spagna/


Ma lì ci sono interessi economici delle assicurazioni. È un’altra questione.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Madre natura ha scelto l'universo femminile per procreare .. Non c'è scelta .. Ma da qui a dire che spetta solo a lei decidere è come dire che spetta solo a lei farli crescere  oneri e onori ... Però mi sembra che non funzioni così .


Gli uomini possono evitare di metterle incinte.


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Temo che tu abbia le idee un po' confuse.
> 
> Quello a cui ci si riferisce comunemente come Commonwealth è il "Commonwealth of Nations", originariamente definito "British Commonwealth of Nations".
> 
> ...


ma a cosa dovrebbe servire il commonwealth?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli uomini possono evitare di metterle incinte.


Anche le donne. Non è che la colpa sia dell’uomo


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo che non è una differenza da poco. Da qui a Al fatto che siano altri a decidere per la mia gravidanza per mio figlio Ce ne passa. Nella legge si parla di salute psicofisica della madre. Direi che portare a termine una gravidanza sapendo che tuo figlio nascerà con gravi problemi in qualche modo *intacca salute psicologica della donna*


Per questo ci sono i colloqui.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per questo ci sono i colloqui.


Colloqui e forzature sono cose diverse 
Se arrivo e ti dico che non ho dubbi non mi tieni in ballo due gg e poi devo cambiare regione per abortire


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Colloqui e forzature sono cose diverse
> Se arrivo e ti dico che non ho dubbi non mi tieni in ballo due gg e poi devo cambiare regione per abortire


a me sembra strano che in lombardia non si abortisca...


----------



## abebis (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma a cosa dovrebbe servire il commonwealth?


A ricordare agli inglesi che sono stati grandi e a farli illudere di esserlo ancora!


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me sembra strano che in lombardia non si abortisca...


ci sono moooolti obiettori di coscienza


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sono moooolti obiettori di coscienza


ma quelli sono ovunque, io trovai una guardia medica in riviera nel 2003 che non mi segnò la pillola del giorno dopo, che mi toccò cercarne un'altra, che quando gli raccontai l'accaduto mi rispose "ma questi sono pazzi"


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e non sai quante volte mi trattengo


Anch'io.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me sembra strano che in lombardia non si abortisca...


Tre ospedali…poi è andata al sant’Orsola dove non hanno fatto domande se non “è sicura?” 
al si come risposta in due gg hanno fatto tutto
La Lombardia riteneva che fosse troppo al limite per un aborto terapeutico e non lo considerava take in quanto non c’era pericolo di vita


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche le donne. Non è che la colpa sia dell’uomo


Ma la mia è una risposta a un uomo che vorrebbe avere voce in capitolo sull’aborto. È ovvio che erano in due al momento del concepimento. Ma se lui vuole il controllo può averlo solo in quel momento.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Colloqui e forzature sono cose diverse
> Se arrivo e ti dico che non ho dubbi non mi tieni in ballo due gg e poi devo cambiare regione per abortire


Questo dipende dalla direzione sanitaria di quello specifico ospedale che richiede questo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma quelli sono ovunque, io trovai una guardia medica in riviera nel 2003 che non mi segnò la pillola del giorno dopo, che mi toccò cercarne un'altra, che quando gli raccontai l'accaduto mi rispose "ma questi sono pazzi"


ci sono ospedali che proprio non hanno il ginecologo che lo fa. Quindi ti rimbalzano altrove.
Diventa complicato per chi vuole accedere. Diciamo che l'iter dovrebbe essere quanto meno organizzato.


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tre ospedali…poi è andata al sant’Orsola dove non hanno fatto domande se non “è sicura?”
> al si come risposta in due gg hanno fatto tutto
> La Lombardia riteneva che fosse troppo al limite per un aborto terapeutico e non lo considerava take in quanto non c’era pericolo di vita


continua a sembrarmi strano che in una regione come la lombardia non si riesca ad abortire, dubito che tutte le donne lombarde vadano ad abortire al sant'orsola


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sono ospedali che proprio non hanno il ginecologo che lo fa. Quindi ti rimbalzano altrove.
> Diventa complicato per chi vuole accedere. Diciamo che l'iter dovrebbe essere quanto meno organizzato.


ma questo è colpa delle politiche che hanno tagliato personale, dove sto io tolgono reparti continuamente, non assumo, c'è esodo di medici in strutture private, ovvio che poi quando tu cerchi di ricorrere alla struttura pubblica la trovi sprovvista di tutto, stanno smantellando la tanto sbandierata sanità pubblica gratuita (gratuita un cazzo), a favore delle cliniche private


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo dipende dalla direzione sanitaria di quello specifico ospedale che richiede questo.


Io adoro il tuo ottimismo , lo sai


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> continua a sembrarmi strano che in una regione come la lombardia non si riesca ad abortire, dubito che tutte le donne lombarde vadano ad abortire al sant'orsola
> 
> ma questo è colpa delle politiche che hanno tagliato personale, dove sto io tolgono reparti continuamente, non assumo, c'è esodo di medici in strutture private, ovvio che poi quando tu cerchi di ricorrere alla struttura pubblica la trovi sprovvista di tutto, stanno smantellando la tanto sbandierata sanità pubblica gratuita (gratuita un cazzo), a favore delle cliniche private


Stiamo parlando di un aborto oltre il termine è considerato terapeutico
Se non viene considerato così non abortisci


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io adoro il tuo ottimismo , lo sai


non ha torto, anche i primari fanno bello e cattivo tempo, mio suocero sta facendo accertamenti, il primario vuole parlare esclusivamente tramite medico di famiglia, col paziente e con la famiglia lui non ci parla, ma ti pare normale? 


Nocciola ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di un aborto oltre il termine è considerato terapeutico
> Se non viene considerato così non abortisci


si ma la legge è nazionale non regionale, non è che ogni regione applica la propria legge, per questo mi sembra strano che in una regione non si possa accedere ad un servizio perchè lì la regola è quella, la regola è uguale per tutti,  poi che ci sia personale maleducato lo so, io ho partorito e non ho avuto problemi, ma ho avuto da ridire causa maleducazione galoppante del personale sanitario


----------



## abebis (28 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lì ci sono interessi economici delle assicurazioni. È un’altra questione.


No sbagli. 
A Malta è vietato l'aborto IN QUALSIASI circostanza: finché c'è vita nel feto, non si può intervenire in nessun modo.

È proprio questo che è stato il motivo del problema. 

Leggi l'articolo con più attenzione.

Sono pochissimi gli stati che hanno una legislazione così restrittiva. In Europa solo Malta, Andorra e, naturalmente, Città del Vaticano.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non ha torto, anche i primari fanno bello e cattivo tempo, mio suocero sta facendo accertamenti, il primario vuole parlare esclusivamente tramite medico di famiglia, col paziente e con la famiglia lui non ci parla, ma ti pare normale?
> 
> si ma la legge è nazionale non regionale, non è che ogni regione applica la propria legge, per questo mi sembra strano che in una regione non si possa accedere ad un servizio perchè lì la regola è quella, la regola è uguale per tutti,  poi che ci sia personale maleducato lo so, io ho partorito e non ho avuto problemi, ma ho avuto da ridire causa maleducazione galoppante del personale sanitario


La legge dice che il terapeutico si fa quando la salute psicofisica della donna non permette il proseguo della gravidanza 
Quindi se decidono che queste condizioni non ci sono non abortisci


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La legge dice che il terapeutico si fa quando la salute psicofisica della donna non permette il proseguo della gravidanza
> Quindi se decidono che queste condizioni non ci sono non abortisci


personalmente penso più che vogliano dirottare sulle cliniche


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> personalmente penso più che vogliano dirottare sulle cliniche


Sant’Orsola non è privato


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sant’Orsola non è privato


è un'altra regione, loro puntano alle cliniche private lombarde dove, probabilmente, lavorano gli stessi medici


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io adoro il tuo ottimismo , lo sai


Nello specifico non sono ottimista.
Ho avuto troppe esperienze negative negli ospedali e in generale nella sanità.


----------



## Lostris (28 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli uomini possono evitare di metterle incinte.


Prevenire è meglio che curare


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Prevenire è meglio che curare


Soprattutto non sopporto la pretesa di avere giurisdizione sul corpo altrui.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi tu fai parte degli armiamoci e partite. Mica devi partorire tu del resto.


Il figlio si fa in due e in due si decide , di solito .. Se si decide in due non è armiamoci e partite . 
Non ho partorito  ma gli sono stato vicino in ogni momento .... 
E salvo casi particolari non vedo come una persona possa decidere della vita di un'altra persona .. Il bambino non ha fatto male a nessuno ..


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il figlio si fa in due e in due si decide , di solito .. Se si decide in due non è armiamoci e partite .
> Non ho partorito  ma gli sono stato vicino in ogni momento ....
> E salvo casi particolari non vedo come una persona possa decidere della vita di un'altra persona .. Il bambino non ha fatto male a nessuno ..


su queste cose  voi uomini siete un po' penalizzati, è vero, sulla nascita o meno del figlio non potete decidere ma non potete esimervi dal mantenere un figlio che magari non volete, per questo ha ragione brunetta quando dice di starci attenti e di non ingravidare nessuna


----------



## oriente70 (28 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli uomini possono evitare di metterle incinte.


Apparte che lo stesso ragionamento vale anche per le donne "evitare di farsi mettere in cinta". Salvo condizioni particolari.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il figlio si fa in due e in due si decide , di solito .. Se si decide in due non è armiamoci e partite .
> Non ho partorito  ma *gli* sono stato vicino in ogni momento ....
> E salvo casi particolari non vedo come una persona possa decidere della vita di un'altra persona .. Il bambino non ha fatto male a nessuno ..


Sei troppo moderno, hai partner fluid*


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> *Apparte* che lo stesso ragionamento vale anche per le donne "evitare di farsi mettere *in cinta*". Salvo condizioni particolari.


Ci sono cose che riducono il rischio.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto non sopporto la pretesa di avere giurisdizione sul corpo altrui.


Magari la pretesa è avere voce in capitolo su un figlio che è anche loro


----------



## oriente70 (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> su queste cose  voi uomini siete un po' penalizzati, è vero, sulla nascita o meno del figlio non potete decidere ma non potete esimervi dal mantenere un figlio che magari non volete, per questo ha ragione brunetta quando dice di starci attenti e di non ingravidare nessuna


Attenzione che dovrebbe mettere anche la donna ... 
Salvo casi particolari.


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Attenzione che dovrebbe mettere anche la donna ...
> Salvo casi particolari.


sicuro, ma come abbiamo detto, se la donna vuole abortire l'uomo si attacca, se la donna vuole tenere il figlio l'uomo si attacca, diciamo che nella fattispecie siete messi peggio, poi sono più gli uomini che non vogliono usare il preservativo (ad esempio), delle donne


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Magari la pretesa è avere voce in capitolo su un figlio che è anche loro


Vale nel rapporto di coppia. Non vale come principio.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei troppo moderno, hai partner fluid*


Le .. E che cacchio fa caldo mica sto sotto un climatizzatore ... Poi non ho manco gli occhiali , 
E  sono di  ampie  vedute... 
Spero di aver scritto bene .. Ok


----------



## oriente70 (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sicuro, ma come abbiamo detto, se la donna vuole abortire l'uomo si attacca, se la donna vuole tenere il figlio l'uomo si attacca, diciamo che nella fattispecie siete messi peggio, poi sono più gli uomini che non vogliono usare il preservativo (ad esempio), delle donne


Decidete voi e poi rompete pure le scatole .. 
Per la contraccezione dipende pure dalla donna ... Oltre i figli ci sono anche tante belle malattie  e un bambino non uccide nessuno


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Decidete voi e poi rompete pure le scatole ..
> Per la contraccezione dipende pure dalla donna ... Oltre i figli ci sono anche tante belle malattie  e un bambino non uccide nessuno


no no io non rompo, io alla contraccezione ci ho sempre pensato in autonomia, non mi fido di nessuno, figuriamoci se mi fido di un uomo arrapato, prendevo la pillola ma senza preservativo non si scopava... e l'hanno sempre messo tutti...  quando c'è stato il rischio, pur se minimo, ho preso la pillola del giorno dopo


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il figlio si fa in due e in due si decide , di solito .. Se si decide in due non è armiamoci e partite .
> Non ho partorito  ma gli sono stato vicino in ogni momento ....
> E salvo casi particolari non vedo come una persona possa decidere della vita di un'altra persona .. Il bambino non ha fatto male a nessuno ..


Quindi fammi capire. Se tua moglie decidesse di interrompere una gravidanza contro il tuo volere tu la obbligheresti con la forza a farla proseguire fino al parto? Decidere in due significa che uno decide e l'altro si adegua dicendo che va bene anche a lui. Giusto?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sicuro, ma come abbiamo detto, se la donna vuole abortire l'uomo si attacca, se la donna vuole tenere il figlio l'uomo si attacca, diciamo che nella fattispecie siete messi peggio, poi sono più gli uomini che non vogliono usare il preservativo (ad esempio), delle donne


Corretto, in questo contesto l'uomo si attacca.


----------



## bull63 (28 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> abolire lo stare decisis significa passare ad un sistema di civil law che è del tutto alieno alla tradizione angloamericana.   a meno che si voglia la seconda guerra civile


Vedremo, alcuni gruppi oltranzisti non accettano nemmeno la costituzione, il loro riferimento è solo il civil law. L'ondata oltranzista  non si è fermata con la sconfitta di Trump. L'ultima elezione in Virginia ha decretato  governatore un repubblicano Trumpiano, Biden alla presidenziali nello steso stato aveva stravinto. L'elettorato è sempre più  radicalizzato come lo scontro razziale. La corte suprema con le sentenze sull'aborto e sulla portabilità delle armi getta benzina sul fuoco. vediamo se alle dichiarazioni del decano seguiranno i fatti


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e non sai quante volte mi trattengo


ah ma ne sono certo



abebis ha detto:


> Temo che tu abbia le idee un po' confuse.
> 
> Quello a cui ci si riferisce comunemente come Commonwealth è il "Commonwealth of Nations", originariamente definito "British Commonwealth of Nations".
> 
> ...


no ho le idee chiarissime.   chi fa parte del Commonwealh non è mai del tutto sconnesso dal Regno Unito. altrimenti non sarebbe nel Commonwealth, al netto che riconosca o meno Elisabetta II come capo di stato.  già questo conferma quanto ne hai capito, esattamente come per il matrimonio misto.

Malta è un membro ma non un reame, in quel senso non ne fa parte.   penso sia semplice da capire anche senza ricerche su Google.



bull63 ha detto:


> Vedremo, alcuni gruppi oltranzisti non accettano nemmeno la costituzione, il loro riferimento è solo il civil law. L'ondata oltranzista  non si è fermata con la sconfitta di Trump. L'ultima elezione in Virginia ha decretato  governatore un repubblicano Trumpiano, Biden alla presidenziali nello steso stato aveva stravinto. L'elettorato è sempre più  radicalizzato come lo scontro razziale. La corte suprema con le sentenze sull'aborto e sulla portabilità delle armi getta benzina sul fuoco. vediamo se alle dichiarazioni del decano seguiranno i fatti


se parliamo di gruppi oltranzisti, ne abbiamo per tutti i gusti, c'era anche la Legione d'Argento. poi credo sia stata dichiarata illegale.  questo per dire che se ti metti col lanternino negli USA trovi tutto, il che non vuol dire che siano gruppi che contino davvero


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> continua a sembrarmi strano che in una regione come la lombardia non si riesca ad abortire, dubito che tutte le donne lombarde vadano ad abortire al sant'orsola
> 
> ma questo è colpa delle politiche che hanno tagliato personale, dove sto io tolgono reparti continuamente, non assumo, c'è esodo di medici in strutture private, ovvio che poi quando tu cerchi di ricorrere alla struttura pubblica la trovi sprovvista di tutto, stanno smantellando la tanto sbandierata sanità pubblica gratuita (gratuita un cazzo), a favore delle cliniche private


ecco se vai privatamente abortisci in una settimana,senza troppi perchè


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ecco se vai privatamente abortisci in una settimana,senza troppi perchè


vogliono portarci a questo


----------



## oriente70 (28 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no io non rompo, io alla contraccezione ci ho sempre pensato in autonomia, non mi fido di nessuno, figuriamoci se mi fido di un uomo arrapato, prendevo la pillola ma senza preservativo non si scopava... e l'hanno sempre messo tutti...  quando c'è stato il rischio, pur se minimo, ho preso la pillola del giorno dopo


Brava . C'è chi si tutela e chi la vive all'acqua di rose


----------



## abebis (28 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> No, un aborto terapeutico non è una IVG.   lo fai perchè devi.   qui al massimo si tratta di anticipare un evento inevitabile per prevenire eventuali conseguenze infettive per la madre.
> 
> Nell'IVG non ci devono essere cause mediche, altrimenti non si potrebbe parlare di Volontarietà.
> 
> Non fare lo stesso errore che hai fatto col matrimonio misto.


Penso che dobbiamo intenderci sulle definizioni. 
Ti va bene la Treccani? Ti riporto un estratto:

*abòrto* s. m. [dal lat. _abortus_ -_us_, der. di _aboriri_ «perire», comp. di _ab_ «via da» e _oriri_ «nascere»]. – *1. a.* Nella donna, interruzione della gravidanza prima del 180° giorno: _a_. _spontaneo_, dovuto a cause naturali, provocato da cause patologiche; _a. procurato_ (o _provocato_ o _indotto_), interruzione volontaria della gravidanza; _a. terapeutico_, quello praticato quando la gravidanza costituisce pregiudizio per la salute della donna;

Direi che la definizione è sufficientemente chiara.

L'aborto terapeutico NON è obbligatorio: una donna può benissimo decidere di portare avanti una gravidanza anche se ciò mette a rischio la sua vita.
Pertanto, a tutti gli effetti, anche l'aborto terapeutico è una IVG: è la donna che lo decide e lo richiede. E quasi tutti gli stati lo accettano, ma NON TUTTI. In alcuni stati, tra cui Malta, funziona esattamente così: NON SI PUÒ INTERVENIRE PER LEGGE finché il feto non è morto, cioè finché non c'è stato un aborto spontaneo.

La condizione "feto morto" è quella che definisce un aborto spontaneo: a quel punto, ovunque (anche a Malta e a Città del Vaticano) si può intervenire per eliminare dal corpo della donna quello che, a tutti gli effetti, è un oggetto inanimato che mette in pericolo la donna.

Essere "morto" è una condizione con definizione univoca: essenzialmente vuol dire "il cuore non batte". È una condizione dicotomica: o sei morto, o non lo sei. Non puoi essere "un po' morto".


----------



## abebis (28 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Malta è un membro ma non un reame, in quel senso non ne fa parte.   penso sia semplice da capire anche senza ricerche su Google.











						The Commonwealth
					

The Commonwealth is a voluntary association of 56 independent and equal countries. It is home to 2.5 billion people, and includes both advanced economies and developing countries. 32 of our members are small states, including many island nations.




					thecommonwealth.org
				








__





						Member countries
					

Member countries




					thecommonwealth.org
				




Poi, se vuoi negare il sito ufficiale stesso, fai tu...


----------



## abebis (28 Giugno 2022)

feather ha detto:


> Ma la riga la devi ben tirare da qualche parte, perché 90 e non 80 o 100? Con che criterio? Se un criterio oggettivo non c'è una data vale l'altra


Ecco, te lo sei mai chiesto perché?

Io sì. Non ho trovato risposte ufficiali, però c'è un dato che penso sia una motivazione che può essere quella che ha mosso i legislatori o, meglio, i consulenti dei legislatori.

Al terzo mese di gestazione avviene un fatto importante: si passa dalla "fase embrionale" alla "fase fetale": cambia proprio il modo in cui il feto vive all'interno del corpo della madre.

Tant'è che la stragrande maggioranza degli aborti spontanei avviene nel primo trimestre, mentre dopo la fine del secondo trimestre non si parla più neanche di aborto spontaneo ma di nascita prematura.

Dovendo tirare una riga da qualche parte, 90 giorni sono quindi un buon punto, che ha un senso fisiologico.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi fammi capire. Se tua moglie decidesse di interrompere una gravidanza contro il tuo volere tu la obbligheresti con la forza a farla proseguire fino al parto? Decidere in due significa che uno decide e l'altro si adegua dicendo che va bene anche a lui. Giusto?


Con la forza no .. Non ho scritto con forza .  Se ci fossero validi motivi  non avrei nulla in contrario . 
Sei te che risolvi i problemi voltandoti dall'altra parte mentre uccidono un bambino ..e sei il padre ..


----------



## abebis (28 Giugno 2022)

.


Nocciola ha detto:


> La legge dice che il terapeutico si fa quando la salute psicofisica della donna non permette il proseguo della gravidanza
> Quindi se decidono che queste condizioni non ci sono non abortisci


Chiariamo bene le cose, perché mi pare che si sia parecchia ma parecchia confusione sull'argomento.

La legge 194 dice (cfr. Gazzetta Ufficiale):

Articolo 6
L'interruzione  volontaria  della  gravidanza, dopo i primi novanta giorni, puo' essere praticata:

_quando la gravidanza o il parto comportino un grave pericolo per la vita della donna_;
_quando siano accertati processi patologici, tra cui quelli relativi a rilevanti anomalie o malformazioni del nascituro, che determinino un grave pericolo per la salute fisica o psichica della donna_.


Quindi inequivocabilmente il cosiddetto "aborto terapeutico" È una IVG.

È non può essere che così: lo Stato mica obbliga una donna ad abortire, anche se è a rischio! 

Per lo stesso principio per cui lo Stato non obbliga i testimoni di Geova a subire una trasfusione di sangue.

È la donna che lo chiede: è una scelta sua! Ergo: IVG, secondo definizione.

End of.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> Chiariamo bene le cose, perché mi pare che si sia parecchia ma parecchia confusione sull'argomento.
> ...


Certo!
Alla fine ho deciso io di farlo...
Non tu ..
Ma davanti ad una commissione medica che ti comunica che il feto ha una malformazione tale che se riesci a portare avanti una gravidanza (c erano ottime possibilità di non arrivare alla fine col bimbo vivo)...cmq tale bimbo è destinato ad una morte certa entro x mesi (perché affetto da gravissime malformazioni a tutti gli organi...)
Tu che fai?
Vai a comprare il corredino per l ospedale?
Dubito....
Però ripeto è facile parlare da "esterni"...molto moto facile...


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Con la forza no .. Non ho scritto con forza .  Se ci fossero validi motivi  non avrei nulla in contrario .
> Sei te che risolvi i problemi voltandoti dall'altra parte mentre uccidono un bambino ..e sei il padre ..


Io fino ad ora ho scritto cosa diversa, ma devo ribadirla anche se Perplesso mi sgridera. Ritengo che interruzione di gravidanza volontaria debba essere decisa unicamente da chi la gravidanza la gestisce senza interferenze esterne di uomini e donne. Poi è saltato fuori che compilando questionari si può abortire. Che in una regione si fa tranquillamente e nell’altra no. Che se un medico è contrario eticamente può fare di tutto per convincere la gestante che sta facendo un gesto sbagliato. Insomma tutte ste cose qua molto Torbide. Se però per distogliere l’attenzione da quello che hai scritto preferisci scrivere quello che scrivi a me sta bene. Tuttavia non hai ancora risposto O meglio hai scritto: se ci fossero validi motivi avrei nulla in contrario. Questo significa che se a te sta bene deve star bene anche a lei. Perché se quelli che lei ritiene validi motivi per te non lo sono, non saresti d’accordo e quindi la obbligheresti a partorire. Quindi torno a richiedere: se tua moglie decidesse di non volere più il figlio che avete prodotto insieme ma che di fatto risiede solo in lei, e tu non fossi d’accordo, cosa faresti nella pratica?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo!
> Alla fine ho deciso io di farlo...
> Non tu ..
> Ma davanti ad una commissione medica che ti comunica che il feto ha una malformazione tale che se riesci a portare avanti una gravidanza (c erano ottime possibilità di non arrivare alla fine col bimbo vivo)...cmq tale bimbo è destinato ad una morte certa entro x mesi (perché affetto da gravissime malformazioni a tutti gli organi...)
> ...


Ecco..…


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo!
> Alla fine ho deciso io di farlo...
> Non tu ..
> Ma davanti ad una commissione medica che ti comunica che il feto ha una malformazione tale che se riesci a portare avanti una gravidanza (c erano ottime possibilità di non arrivare alla fine col bimbo vivo)...cmq tale bimbo è destinato ad una morte certa entro x mesi (perché affetto da gravissime malformazioni a tutti gli organi...)
> ...


Guarda che Abebis stava solo facendo precisioni sulla definizione legale.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che Abebis stava solo facendo precisioni sulla definizione legale.


Ni ...io ho capito che ha una certa visione sull aborto...
Non credo che uno si possa essere messo a fare copia incolla solo ed esclusivamente per fare una precisazione sulla definizione legale ..
O sarò io troppo sensibile sull argomento...


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> The Commonwealth
> 
> 
> The Commonwealth is a voluntary association of 56 independent and equal countries. It is home to 2.5 billion people, and includes both advanced economies and developing countries. 32 of our members are small states, including many island nations.
> ...


ma hai capito cosa c'è scritto?   perchè evidentemente no, altrimenti non avresti messo la faccina che ride.



abebis ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> Chiariamo bene le cose, perché mi pare che si sia parecchia ma parecchia confusione sull'argomento.
> ...


voto insufficiente, si riprepari e torni alla prossima sessione



abebis ha detto:


> Penso che dobbiamo intenderci sulle definizioni.
> Ti va bene la Treccani? Ti riporto un estratto:
> 
> *abòrto* s. m. [dal lat. _abortus_ -_us_, der. di _aboriri_ «perire», comp. di _ab_ «via da» e _oriri_ «nascere»]. – *1. a.* Nella donna, interruzione della gravidanza prima del 180° giorno: _a_. _spontaneo_, dovuto a cause naturali, provocato da cause patologiche; _a. procurato_ (o _provocato_ o _indotto_), interruzione volontaria della gravidanza; _a. terapeutico_, quello praticato quando la gravidanza costituisce pregiudizio per la salute della donna;
> ...


poche idee e ben confuse sia sul termine volontario che sul termine obbligatorio.    studia meglio e torna alla prossima sessione


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ni ...io ho capito che ha una certa visione sull aborto...
> Non credo che uno si possa essere messo a fare copia incolla solo ed esclusivamente per fare una precisazione sulla definizione legale ..
> O sarò io troppo sensibile sull argomento...



Ha solo precisato che anche l’aborto terapeutico è IVG ovvero interruzione volontaria.
Tu consideri la IVG una colpa?


----------



## abebis (28 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma hai capito cosa c'è scritto?   perchè evidentemente no, altrimenti non avresti messo la faccina che ride.
> 
> 
> voto insufficiente, si riprepari e torni alla prossima sessione
> ...


Dunque: io ti ho citato fonti e fatto argomentazioni. A casa mia, se si vuole rispondere si citano altre fonti e si fanno altre argomentazioni.

Se invece qui l'argomentazione "non hai capito una sega" è autoritativa, allora va beh... mi adeguo.


----------



## spleen (28 Giugno 2022)

oh, avete rotto i coglioni.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha solo precisato che anche l’aborto terapeutico è IVG ovvero interruzione volontaria.
> Tu consideri la IVG una colpa?


Assolutamente no....
Io sono per la libera scelta.
Se vuoi abortire fallo pure ..
È già difficile prendere una tale decisione...lo è ancora di più conviverci per tutta la vita . 
Se una donna decide di farlo deve essere libera di poter scegliere!!!
Bisognerebbe solo rendere la procedura per abortire e fare molta più campagna sulla contraccezione...
Ma lasciare la libertà di scelta alla donna ..
Perché poi è su di lei che impatta maggiormente...


----------



## abebis (28 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che Abebis stava solo facendo precisioni sulla definizione legale.


Tranquilla, ormai ho capito che su questo forum generalmente c'è un grosso deficit di comprensione del testo.

La cosa che mi sorprende è che mi intestardisco a rispondere. Forse è dovuto al fatto che evidentemente anch'io vivo in una mia bolla: sono abituato a confrontarmi con persone di altro livello e mi riesce difficile accettare che il mondo lì fuori sia _davvero_ così...


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Tranquilla, ormai ho capito che su questo forum generalmente c'è un grosso deficit di comprensione del testo.
> 
> La cosa che mi sorprende è che mi intestardisco a rispondere. Forse è dovuto al fatto che evidentemente anch'io vivo in una mia bolla: sono abituato a confrontarmi con persone di altro livello e mi riesce difficile accettare che il mondo lì fuori sia _davvero_ così...


Portale qui insieme a noi gnoranti che magari si divertono pure loro.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no....
> Io sono per la libera scelta.
> Se vuoi abortire fallo pure ..
> È già difficile prendere una tale decisione...lo è ancora di più conviverci per tutta la vita .
> ...


Quindi non ti inalberare per una discussione sulle definizioni.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no....
> Io sono per la libera scelta.
> Se vuoi abortire fallo pure ..
> È già difficile prendere una tale decisione...lo è ancora di più conviverci per tutta la vita .
> ...


Eh no…non va mica bene. Tutti ci devono poter mettere il becco. Se no non si sentono puliti.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Tranquilla, ormai ho capito che su questo forum generalmente c'è un grosso deficit di comprensione del testo.
> 
> La cosa che mi sorprende è che mi intestardisco a rispondere. Forse è dovuto al fatto che evidentemente anch'io vivo in una mia bolla: sono abituato a confrontarmi con persone di altro livello e mi riesce difficile accettare che il mondo lì fuori sia _davvero_ così...


No. Tu non tieni conto delle risonanze emotive che interferiscono con la comprensione.


----------



## spleen (28 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Tu non tieni conto delle risonanze emotive che interferiscono con la comprensione.


Si, ci fossero solo quelle...


----------



## abebis (28 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Tu non tieni conto delle risonanze emotive che interferiscono con la comprensione.


Mia cara, se vogliamo parlare di risonanze emotive, sappi che io vengo da poco dal terzo aborto spontaneo al secondo mese su tre gravidanze consecutive...
Ho passato più tempo nei reparti di ginecologia negli ultimi 18 mesi che negli ospedali in tutta la mia vita.
E mi sono fatto una certa cultura su aborti, ivg e legislazione nei vari paesi, visto che non stiamo in Italia, nonché su tutti gli stadi dello sviluppo embrionale e delle varie, infinite, possibili complicanze che possono esserci durante una gravidanza. E ci è chiaro, ormai, che mia moglie ha un problema ad arrivare al fatidico terzo mese.

Nel secondo aborto la compagna di letto di mia moglie era una ragazza di 25 anni che aveva abortito come metodo anticoncezionale... figurati che gioia starci a chiacchierare.

Pur tuttavia, mantengo la mia lucidità di ragione e interpreto le cose semplicemente per quello che sono.

EDIT: e con questo ho risposto anche a @bravagiulia75 che ha parlato giusto per dar fiato alla bocca...


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Dunque: io ti ho citato fonti e fatto argomentazioni. A casa mia, se si vuole rispondere si citano altre fonti e si fanno altre argomentazioni.
> 
> Se invece qui l'argomentazione "non hai capito una sega" è autoritativa, allora va beh... mi adeguo.


ragazzo mio non sei qui da ieri.   lo so già che hai problemi di comprensione del testo.  e ti ho già spiegato il perchè per matrimonio misto nel testo del 1970 s'intende matrimonio tra un cattolico ed un non cattolico ma cmq cristiano e non un matrimonio tra cattolico ed ateo.   se tu invece di dire ok capito, insisti, io te lo rispiego una seconda volta.   se torni alla carica manco fossi la versione al maschile della scema, o ti dico studia e torna la prossima volta o ti dico guarda te lo spiego una terza volta ma a sto giro fanno 150 euro perchè il mio tempo costa.

se tu mi posti fonti che ti si ritorcono contro anche ad una prima sommaria lettura, non è che devo per forza controdedurre, mi basta quello che hai messo tu per smentirti.   quindi cerca almeno di leggere tipo 5-6 volte prima di postare oppure ancora meglio evita di parlare di cose che palesemente non sai

vedi tu che puoi fare.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Visto che sono ignorante come una capra tibetata chiedo gentilmente ad @abebis la prossima volta di farmi anche un disegno...possibilmente animato e utilizzare vocaboli adatti ad un bambino di 5 elementare!
> Però mi piacerebbe sapere se ha dovuto mai prendere una decisione simile insieme ad una sua compagna ...
> O visto da come si presenta deve essere di una noia mortale probabilmente la compagna non l ha messa incinta perché si sarà addormentata...


Non hai capito.
Non solo quello che vuoi tu non è importante, non lo puoi avere e non puoi nemmeno dire di volerlo.
Se lo fai diventi un bambinetto, immaturo, ignorante, da perculare. Capito?  E per fortuna che è un forum virtuale…


----------



## omicron (28 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Mia cara, se vogliamo parlare di risonanze emotive, sappi che io vengo da poco dal terzo aborto spontaneo al secondo mese su tre gravidanze consecutive...
> Ho passato più tempo nei reparti di ginecologia negli ultimi 18 mesi che negli ospedali in tutta la mia vita.
> E mi sono fatto una certa cultura su aborti, ivg e legislazione nei vari paesi, visto che non stiamo in Italia, nonché su tutti gli stadi dello sviluppo embrionale e delle varie, infinite, possibili complicanze che possono esserci durante una gravidanza. E ci è chiaro, ormai, che mia moglie ha un problema ad arrivare al fatidico terzo mese.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace, io ne ho persi due alla 5a settimana


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> che io vengo da poco dal terzo aborto spontaneo al secondo mese su tre gravidanze consecutive...


Ho cancellato il mio post precedente...
O meglio volevo cancellare l ultima parte...
Che dopo aver letto il tuo post attuale mi sembrava fuori luogo in una maniera pazzesca...
Però ovviamente non conoscendo il tuo vissuto non lo potevo sapere.
Mi spiace per la vs situazione......non aggiungo altro...non ci sono parole ...


----------



## Lostris (28 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Mia cara, se vogliamo parlare di risonanze emotive, sappi che io vengo da poco dal terzo aborto spontaneo al secondo mese su tre gravidanze consecutive...


 mi spiace molto..


----------



## abebis (28 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> mi spiace molto..


Colpa di nessuno: è così e basta. 

Ora c'è solo da iniziare a fare un giro di analisi per vedere se c'è un motivo, cosa che mi sarei anche risparmiato, ma tant'è...
Considerato che tutte e tre le volte si è svolto tutto esattamente nello stesso modo, circa, è facile che ci sia una causa ben precisa. Vedremo.


----------



## Lostris (28 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Colpa di nessuno: è così e basta.
> 
> Ora c'è solo da iniziare a fare un giro di analisi per vedere se c'è un motivo, cosa che mi sarei anche risparmiato, ma tant'è...
> Considerato che tutte e tre le volte si è svolto tutto esattamente nello stesso modo, circa, è facile che ci sia una causa ben precisa. Vedremo.


tre su tre è una media tale per cui probabilmente è così.
Spero che la individuiate e che sia bypassabile.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io fino ad ora ho scritto cosa diversa, ma devo ribadirla anche se Perplesso mi sgridera. Ritengo che interruzione di gravidanza volontaria debba essere decisa unicamente da chi la gravidanza la gestisce senza interferenze esterne di uomini e donne. Poi è saltato fuori che compilando questionari si può abortire. Che in una regione si fa tranquillamente e nell’altra no. Che se un medico è contrario eticamente può fare di tutto per convincere la gestante che sta facendo un gesto sbagliato. Insomma tutte ste cose qua molto Torbide. Se però per distogliere l’attenzione da quello che hai scritto preferisci scrivere quello che scrivi a me sta bene. Tuttavia non hai ancora risposto O meglio hai scritto: se ci fossero validi motivi avrei nulla in contrario. Questo significa che se a te sta bene deve star bene anche a lei. Perché se quelli che lei ritiene validi motivi per te non lo sono, non saresti d’accordo e quindi la obbligheresti a partorire. Quindi torno a richiedere: se tua moglie decidesse di non volere più il figlio che avete prodotto insieme ma che di fatto risiede solo in lei, e tu non fossi d’accordo, cosa faresti nella pratica?


Non ho detto se a me sta bene fa quello che voglio io... ma voglio discuterne e avere un po di voce in capitolo no che  decide solo  lei e io devo accettare la sua decisione , penso che un padre possa dire la sua .... O no?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Mia cara, se vogliamo parlare di risonanze emotive, sappi che io vengo da poco dal terzo aborto spontaneo al secondo mese su tre gravidanze consecutive...
> Ho passato più tempo nei reparti di ginecologia negli ultimi 18 mesi che negli ospedali in tutta la mia vita.
> E mi sono fatto una certa cultura su aborti, ivg e legislazione nei vari paesi, visto che non stiamo in Italia, nonché su tutti gli stadi dello sviluppo embrionale e delle varie, infinite, possibili complicanze che possono esserci durante una gravidanza. E ci è chiaro, ormai, che mia moglie ha un problema ad arrivare al fatidico terzo mese.
> 
> ...


La pancia non è la tua... come vedi bene nella discussione sulla vasectomia.
Poi tu puoi essere più bravo a scindere e altri no. È una colpa?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Giugno 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non ho detto se a me sta bene fa quello che voglio io... ma voglio discuterne e avere un po di voce in capitolo no che  decide solo  lei e io devo accettare la sua decisione , penso che un padre possa dire la sua .... O no?


Per quel che vale, puoi mettere anche un post it in cucina.
Poi ti adegui.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Mia cara, se vogliamo parlare di risonanze emotive, sappi che io vengo da poco dal terzo aborto spontaneo al secondo mese su tre gravidanze consecutive...
> Ho passato più tempo nei reparti di ginecologia negli ultimi 18 mesi che negli ospedali in tutta la mia vita.
> E mi sono fatto una certa cultura su aborti, ivg e legislazione nei vari paesi, visto che non stiamo in Italia, nonché su tutti gli stadi dello sviluppo embrionale e delle varie, infinite, possibili complicanze che possono esserci durante una gravidanza. E ci è chiaro, ormai, che mia moglie ha un problema ad arrivare al fatidico terzo mese.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per quel che vale, puoi mettere anche un post it in cucina.
> Poi ti adegui.


In bagno  come Ponzio Pilato  ma sti cazzi


----------



## Foglia (28 Giugno 2022)

Però il punto non è a chi spetti la scelta: è chiaro che l'ultima parola è di chi, alla fin della fiera, condivide il suo corpo con un'altra vita. Il punto riguarda i limiti entro cui si può decidere che no, quella vita non ci deve essere, secondo me.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però il punto non è a chi spetti la scelta: è chiaro che l'ultima parola è di chi, alla fin della fiera, condivide il suo corpo con un'altra vita. Il punto riguarda i limiti entro cui si può decidere che no, quella vita non ci deve essere, secondo me.


Ad essere proprio onesti, il punto viene definito nel thread iniziale che ha aperto la discussione.
E’ come se apro un post per parlare della data del cambio delle come estive/termiche e poi si continua parlando di marche di gomme.
Un altro tema, sempre che parla di gomme, ma OT rispetto al thread originale.
Ma qui è così….
E ci si adegua.


----------



## Foglia (30 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ad essere proprio onesti, il punto viene definito nel thread iniziale che ha aperto la discussione.
> E’ come se apro un post per parlare della data del cambio delle come estive/termiche e poi si continua parlando di marche di gomme.
> Un altro tema, sempre che parla di gomme, ma OT rispetto al thread originale.
> Ma qui è così….
> E ci si adegua.


Sì, ma la questione che hai portato tu è esattamente quella che ho indicato nel post poco sopra: non hanno cancellato il diritto all'aborto, si è solo negata la possibilità di legiferarci sopra a livello federale, e nel sostenere che la Costituzione federale non abbia alcuna riserva in merito alla materia in questione, si è resa inefficace una sentenza del '73, demandando la disciplina e la regolamentazione alla legislazione interna di ogni singolo Stato. Questa decisione è stata per così dire occasionata dalla richiesta di una nuova pronuncia, dove in ballo c'era proprio la questione del limite temporale utile per l'esercizio del diritto di aborto (15 settimane vs 6 mesi).


----------

